# Weapon of war...the pump action shotgun....should it be banned too?   The anti-gunners will eventually say yes....



## 2aguy (Nov 5, 2022)

Here is a video looking at shotguns and how they are used...notice the very first shotgun was a weapon used in World War 1 and is still in use today by the militaries around the world......so, if the anti-gunners tell us we can't have "weapons of war," then by that logic pump action shotguns are on their list to be banned and confiscated.......


----------



## theHawk (Nov 5, 2022)

The whole point of the Second Amendment is so the population can overthrow the government if it turns into tyranny.


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 5, 2022)

theHawk said:


> The whole point of the Second Amendment is so the population can overthrow the government if it turns into tyranny.


You are right, but a narcissistic government gone tyrannical can't accept the fact that we the people aren't going to give up that right ever, so hopefully the government will settle down, and quit acting a fool on the issue. They best get back to representing instead of dividing us into group's for their political scheme's to work best on the American public at large.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Nov 5, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Here is a video looking at shotguns and how they are used...notice the very first shotgun was a weapon used in World War 1 and is still in use today by the militaries around the world......so, if the anti-gunners tell us we can't have "weapons of war," then by that logic pump action shotguns are on their list to be banned and confiscated.......


This fails as a false comparison fallacy, as silly as it is dishonest.


----------



## Failzero (Nov 5, 2022)

RIMFIRE : The Wave of the Future


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 5, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Here is a video looking at shotguns and how they are used...notice the very first shotgun was a weapon used in World War 1 and is still in use today by the militaries around the world......so, if the anti-gunners tell us we can't have "weapons of war," then by that logic pump action shotguns are on their list to be banned and confiscated.......



What kind of idiot needs to use a shotgun for home defense.


----------



## Failzero (Nov 5, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> What kind of idiot needs to use a shotgun for home defense.


One with wider doorways and longer hallways with lotsa corners ?


----------



## westwall (Nov 5, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> This fails as a false comparison fallacy, as silly as it is dishonest.





You are so full of shit.  It fails nothing.  It is an accurate description of the shotguns use in war, and you morons hate weapons of war.


----------



## Hollie (Nov 5, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> What kind of idiot needs to use a shotgun for home defense.



The kind of idiot who is still alive to talk about it. 









						West Valley man uses shotgun to defend home from alleged robbery
					

Police in West Valley City say a homeowner fought off a knife-wielding attacker overnight. Cops say the suspect was reportedly going around to cars and homes in a neighborhood to see if anything was unlocked.




					kslnewsradio.com


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 5, 2022)

Hollie said:


> The kind of idiot who is still alive to talk about it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


According to your own story, the gun wasn't fired, it was used as a cudgel.


----------



## pknopp (Nov 5, 2022)

Isn't this sort of what Trump did when he banned bump stops?


----------



## Hollie (Nov 5, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> According to your own story, the gun wasn't fired, it was used as a cudgel.



That's terrible. Too bad the criminal wasn't shot. Criminals are more valuable to the left when you can parade them around as martyrs.


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 5, 2022)

Hollie said:


> That's terrible. Too bad the criminal wasn't shot. Criminals are more valuable to the left when you can parade them around as martyrs.



You can't whine about "crime" if you are unwilling to address the underlying causes - poverty, racism, mental illness, addiction, gun proliferation.  

The rest of the industrialized world has figured this out.


----------



## Hollie (Nov 5, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> You can't whine about "crime" if you are unwilling to address the underlying causes - poverty, racism, mental illness, addiction, gun proliferation.
> 
> The rest of the industrialized world has figured this out.



You can't whine about ''crime'' when leftist polices that enable criminals actually emboldens those criminals.

You should consider joining cackling Kamala on a ''Root Causes'' tour.











						‘We Will Not Prosecute’: Left-Wing Prosecutors, Many Backed By Soros Cash, Implement Soft-On-Crime Policies Across America
					

Left-wing prosecutors have implemented soft-on-crime approaches to criminal justice across America, in some instances making it a matter of policy not to prosecute specific crimes.




					dailycaller.com
				





*Left-wing prosecutors overseeing Boston, Chicago, Dallas, Philadelphia and San Francisco have embraced soft-on-crime approaches, a Daily Caller News Foundation review found.*
*Several top district attorneys vowed not to prosecute specific crimes as a matter of policy.*
*Multiple analyses have shown left-wing prosecutors dropping or diverting more charges than their predecessors. *
*Super PACs backed by billionaire George Soros are major funders for several left-wing prosecutors taking soft-on-crime approaches. *


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 5, 2022)

pknopp said:


> Isn't this sort of what Trump did when he banned bump stops?



No..

bump stocks were never used by the military….they are a “toy” for guns……..he banned them because he doesnt know the issue…..


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 5, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> You can't whine about "crime" if you are unwilling to address the underlying causes - poverty, racism, mental illness, addiction, gun proliferation.
> 
> The rest of the industrialized world has figured this out.



No…the underlying issue is the democrat party and fatherless homes.


----------



## 1srelluc (Nov 5, 2022)




----------



## iamwhatiseem (Nov 5, 2022)

Nobody is ever taking my 12 ga. security shotgun.


----------



## pknopp (Nov 5, 2022)

2aguy said:


> No..
> 
> bump stocks were never used by the military….they are a “toy” for guns……..he banned them because he doesnt know the issue…..



 Six of one, half dozen of another.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Nov 5, 2022)

westwall said:


> You are so full of shit.  It fails nothing.  It is an accurate description of the shotguns use in war, and you morons hate weapons of war.


A semi-automatic rifle or carbine with a 30-round magazine is completely different from a pump-action shotgun, one having nothing to do with the other.

Consequently, they’re subject to different types of regulation; that both might be used in war doesn’t change how they’re regulated.

The thread premise fails as a false comparison fallacy, as ridiculous as it is dishonest.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Nov 5, 2022)

2aguy said:


> The anti-gunners


Another lie.

No one is ‘anti-gun.’

To advocate for necessary, proper, and Constitutional firearm regulatory measures is not to be ‘anti-gun.’

Conservatives are comprehensively dishonest.


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 5, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> A semi-automatic rifle or carbine with a 30-round magazine is completely different from a pump-action shotgun, one having nothing to do with the other.
> 
> Consequently, they’re subject to different types of regulation; that both might be used in war doesn’t change how they’re regulated.
> 
> The thread premise fails as a false comparison fallacy, as ridiculous as it is dishonest.



Nope…
the anti-gun fascists make no distinction when they screech about banning weapons of war…


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Nov 5, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> You can't whine about "crime" if you are unwilling to address the underlying causes - poverty, racism, mental illness, addiction, gun proliferation.
> 
> The rest of the industrialized world has figured this out.


Conservatives don’t want to do anything about poverty, racism, mental illness, addiction, gun proliferation – it’s how they win elections.


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 5, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Conservatives don’t want to do anything about poverty, racism, mental illness, addiction, gun proliferation – it’s how they win elections.



You need to keep pretending that that is true as blacks and hispanics are fleeing the democrat party…..


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Nov 5, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Nope…
> the anti-gun fascists make no distinction when they screech about banning weapons of war…


Your thread premise is a lie and idiotic false comparison fallacy.


----------



## Hollie (Nov 5, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Another lie.
> 
> No one is ‘anti-gun.’
> 
> ...


This fails as a hasty generalization fallacy.

Leftists are prone to such failures.


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 5, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Your thread premise is a lie and idiotic false comparison fallacy.



Hey….we get it…you cant refute the thread point.  You dont have to keep showing us how incompetent you are.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Nov 5, 2022)

pknopp said:


> Isn't this sort of what Trump did when he banned bump stops?



What are bump stops?


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 5, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Another lie.
> 
> No one is ‘anti-gun.’
> 
> ...





C_Clayton_Jones said:


> To advocate for necessary, proper, and Constitutional firearm regulatory measures is not to be ‘anti-gun.’



"Constitutional firearm regulatory measures"?

Such as?


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 5, 2022)

Hollie said:


> You can't whine about ''crime'' when leftist polices that enable criminals actually emboldens those criminals.





2aguy said:


> No…the underlying issue is the democrat party and fatherless homes.



The French have a higher illegitimacy rate than we do... but amazingly, nowhere near the crime. 

Oh, yeah, so does... Sweden.


----------



## Failzero (Nov 5, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Conservatives don’t want to do anything about poverty, racism, mental illness, addiction, gun proliferation – it’s how they win elections.


You seem to think Conservatives ( GOP ) have been Fiscally uncooperative over last 50 + years lol


----------



## hjmick (Nov 5, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> What are bump stops?












						What Are Bump Stops, And What Do They Do?
					

Learn how Bump Stops and Axle Snubbers work at AutoAccessoriesGarage.com. Click or call 800-663-1570 for more info.



					www.autoaccessoriesgarage.com
				





He thought this was an automotive thread?


----------



## hjmick (Nov 5, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> The French have a higher illegitimacy rate than we do... but amazingly, nowhere near the crime.
> 
> Oh, yeah, so does... Sweden.
> 
> View attachment 721166




Shit, we're not even on that list!


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 5, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> The French have a higher illegitimacy rate than we do... but amazingly, nowhere near the crime.
> 
> Oh, yeah, so does... Sweden.
> 
> View attachment 721166




Moron........crime is going up in Europe.....they had two world wars that devestated their societies each time.....they are now coming out of those shock waves and their welfare states are creating the very crime we experienced starting in the 1960s.......you doofus.......


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 5, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> The French have a higher illegitimacy rate than we do... but amazingly, nowhere near the crime.
> 
> Oh, yeah, so does... Sweden.
> 
> View attachment 721166




Those rates are now creating the very climate we had starting in the mid 1960s that created the crime wave that lasted into the 1990s....you doofus....you think fatherless homes will allow these countries to escape the eventual increase in poverty, drugs, alcoholism and crime?  You are an idiot.......


----------



## Failzero (Nov 5, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Those rates are now creating the very climate we had starting in the mid 1960s that created the crime wave that lasted into the 1990s....you doofus....you think fatherless homes will allow these countries to escape the eventual increase in poverty, drugs, alcoholism and crime?  You are an idiot.......


And France is no longer the Color Blind Mecca for Black Folks ( thanx to the Islamists )


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 5, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> The French have a higher illegitimacy rate than we do... but amazingly, nowhere near the crime.
> 
> Oh, yeah, so does... Sweden.
> 
> View attachment 721166




Yeah........again, Europe is entering the same point we were at in the mid 1960s when the destruction of families produced a crime wave that lasted to the 1990s.......

France...for example.....

*n 2021, savage inter-gang conflicts resulted in 30 murders or attempted murders recorded between June 15 and September 15 alone. Killings in the southern port city are often linked to the drug trade. Charred bodies have been discovered in car boots and children as young as 14 have been among the victims.*

*Powerful automatic weapons** are also prevalent. In August, the city’s prosecutor said the killings were of “extreme cruelty and a complete lack of humanity” and warned that the victims were only getting younger.

In September, Mr Macron visited Marseille for three days — his longest domestic trip outside Paris during his tenure so far — to unveil a multi-billion-euro plan to help slash crime, drug trafficking and poverty. The plan would include hundreds of new police officers.

*
*“I've suffered so much, I can't put it into words. I want to leave,” one woman told Mr Macron as he met residents of the Bassens estate.*









						French election focus on crime puts Marseille's ganglands in the frame
					

'French Connection' reputation means social problems of Mediterranean port city are  central to Macron's campaign hopes




					www.thenationalnews.com
				





And remember, you freaking doofus......In Europe, the preferred weapon for immigrant drug gangs are the fully automatic military rifle.......


----------



## Hollie (Nov 5, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Conservatives don’t want to do anything about poverty, racism, mental illness, addiction, gun proliferation – it’s how they win elections.


That's really silly. The Democrat policies in place now are designed explicitly to bring about poverty, racism, mental illness, addiction and gun proliferation. 

Try and think this through. What are the issues currently that have been championed by democrats?

Poverty. Inflation has stripped away wage gains, 401k / retirement investments, stock market gains and a lower standard of living for the middle class.

Racism. No group on the planet has done more to stoke race hatreds than democrats. 

Mental illness. Look at school closings and mask mandates by the leftist teachers' unions dumbling down school children with distance learning and social isolation.  Homelessness on Democrat bjg city streets with the mentally ill a danger to the public.

Addiction. Crack pipes given to addicts in ‘safe drug’ sites up for Biden $$$: report

Gun proliferation. Who better than democrats and their engineered crime waves to spur an explosion in gun sales?


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Nov 5, 2022)

Hollie said:


> This fails as a hasty generalization fallacy.
> 
> Leftists are prone to such failures.



  Let's just call it what it really is.

  A _“lying his fucking ass off fallacy”_.

  We certainly see plenty of instances of this sort of fallacy from the left *wrong*, don't we?


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 5, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Moron........crime is going up in Europe....



Yes, you keep saying that and it never happens.  Even with all the disruption from Covid, Europe didn't see a spike in violence, unlike the US which did.  

You know, I'd respect you a bit more if you were honest enough to say you don't care how many people die, as long as you get to keep fondling your gun, instead of trying to convince us that you fondling your gun is a good thing.  



Hollie said:


> That's really silly. The Democrat policies in place now are designed explicitly to bring about poverty, racism, mental illness, addiction and gun proliferation.
> 
> Try and think this through. What are the issues currently that have been championed by democrats?
> 
> Poverty. Inflation has stripped away wage gains, 401k / retirement investments, stock market gains and a lower standard of living for the middle class.



Inflation is a global issue... not a national one.  The two main drivers are increases in the cost of commodities and the labor shortage...  



Hollie said:


> Racism. No group on the planet has done more to stoke race hatreds than democrats.



Yes, because the colored would be totally happy eating their watermelon if them outside agitators didn't rile them up.... seriously, you sound like the Klan's Lady's Auxillery right now. 



Hollie said:


> Mental illness. Look at school closings and mask mandates by the leftist teachers' unions dumbling down school children with distance learning and social isolation. Homelessness on Democrat bjg city streets with the mentally ill a danger to the public.



Um, wow, talk about a word salad...  

We could treat out mentally ill if we committed resources, but every year, the Republicans slash those resources at the state and federal level. 









						Gov. Abbott’s Mental Health Cuts Under Scrutiny After Deadly School Shooting
					

In the wake of mass fatalities at a Texas school, Gov. Greg Abbott speculated that the gunman had mental health issues and called for more to be done. But last month, Abbott slashed $211 million fr…




					khn.org
				












						The Impact of Chronic Underfunding on America’s Public Health System: Trends, Risks, and Recommendations, 2020 - tfah
					






					www.tfah.org
				








Hollie said:


> Gun proliferation. Who better than democrats and their engineered crime waves to spur an explosion in gun sales?



Except Crime has been on a decline for 30 years straight, and the gun industry still uses fear to get people to buy guns.


----------



## Hollie (Nov 5, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Yes, you keep saying that and it never happens.  Even with all the disruption from Covid, Europe didn't see a spike in violence, unlike the US which did.
> 
> You know, I'd respect you a bit more if you were honest enough to say you don't care how many people die, as long as you get to keep fondling your gun, instead of trying to convince us that you fondling your gun is a good thing.
> 
> ...


Inflation is largely a Democrat issue. It was the democrats who pushed the 'build back broke' spending orgy and other spending boondoggles. Nothing could have been more inflationary than spending $433B in printed money we don't have during an inflationary period? Then, raising taxes by $739B during a recession. 

Nothing could be less economically sound than doing either of those two things? That wont stop the Dems who are about to give us a real demonstration of their cluelessness.  They're about to slap the public with both those things together — having the most negative impact on the economy achievable by mere mortal men.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Nov 5, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> You know, I'd respect you a bit more if you were honest enough to say you don't care how many people die…



  Says a foul creature that staunchly defends the manner in which more innocent people are murdered, than all other causes of death combined.


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 5, 2022)

westwall said:


> You are so full of shit.  It fails nothing.  It is an accurate description of the shotguns use in war, and you morons hate weapons of war.


Unless they're sending them to Ukraine, then they LOVE weapons of WAR. Those same weapons have probably gotten thousands's upon thousands's of Ukranian citizen's killed trying to fight against a foe that is ten times more powerful than they are. They might be winning skirmishes on the ground here and there, but if Russia wanted too, it could annihilate the Ukranian's with 1 percent of it's nuclear arsenal. 

They best be glad Putin ain't as crazy a mad man that they claimed him to be.


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 5, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Yes, you keep saying that and it never happens.  Even with all the disruption from Covid, Europe didn't see a spike in violence, unlike the US which did.
> 
> You know, I'd respect you a bit more if you were honest enough to say you don't care how many people die, as long as you get to keep fondling your gun, instead of trying to convince us that you fondling your gun is a good thing.
> 
> ...


You are so full of bull crap that it's hard to keep up with how many manipulated political hack job stories you tell. 

True story - Funny thing, I just left an auction in a deep majority black neighborhood, and inside this auction was a majority white consumer base with two black couples amongst all those so called "white supremacists" that you Democrat's love to lie about so bad. I mean I just can't figure out for the life of me how those two black couples weren't sitting there just shaking in their boots from fear of those terrible alledged "white supremacists ", you know in which they were forced to be there with.

Wait I know, the two black couples were there to enjoy that auction just like any other white consumers were, and you can tell Bidumb to kiss our multi-colored red state aces.


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 6, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Inflation is largely a Democrat issue. It was the democrats who pushed the 'build back broke' spending orgy and other spending boondoggles. Nothing could have been more inflationary than spending $433B in printed money we don't have during an inflationary period? Then, raising taxes by $739B during a recession.



433B in a 30 Trillion dollar economy is like a pair of fairy wings on a cement truck.  
Raising taxes is sensible, because- wait for it - we aren't paying our bills as it is.  

Neither of these had any effect on GLOBAL inflation, which is caused by increases in commodity costs and labor shortages - both of which were exasperated by Covid.  Gee, only if America had a president in 2020 who took that seriously.  



Hollie said:


> Nothing could be less economically sound than doing either of those two things? That wont stop the Dems who are about to give us a real demonstration of their cluelessness. They're about to slap the public with both those things together — having the most negative impact on the economy achievable by mere mortal men.



Actually, America has never gotten out of a recession without massive government spending.  If you read a history book, you'd know that.   Good presidents buy infrastructure, bad presidents buy bombs.  



Bob Blaylock said:


> Says a foul creature that staunchly defends the manner in which more innocent people are murdered, than all other causes of death combined.



Fetuses aren't people.   If they were, they'd have more rights than the women they are inside, and that would just be crazy.


----------



## Blues Man (Nov 6, 2022)

.


JoeB131 said:


> Yes, you keep saying that and it never happens.  Even with all the disruption from Covid, Europe didn't see a spike in violence, unlike the US which did.
> 
> You know, I'd respect you a bit more if you were honest enough to say you don't care how many people die, as long as you get to keep fondling your gun, instead of trying to convince us that you fondling your gun is a good thing.
> 
> ...


And SCOTUS has ruled that the police have no legal or any other obligation to come to the aid of the public.

So anyone who is going to depend on the cops to save them is a fucking idiot


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 6, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> 433B in a 30 Trillion dollar economy is like a pair of fairy wings on a cement truck.
> Raising taxes is sensible, because- wait for it - we aren't paying our bills as it is.
> 
> Neither of these had any effect on GLOBAL inflation, which is caused by increases in commodity costs and labor shortages - both of which were exasperated by Covid.  Gee, only if America had a president in 2020 who took that seriously.
> ...





JoeB131 said:


> Raising taxes is sensible, because- wait for it - we aren't paying our bills as it is.


We'd have a better chance of paying the bill, if the kids would stop sneaking junk food into the grocery cart.


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 6, 2022)

Blues Man said:


> And SCOTUS has ruled that the police have no legal or any other obligation to come to the aid of the public.
> 
> So anyone who is going to depend on the cops to save them is a fucking idiot



A gun in the home is 43 times more likely to kill a household member than a bad guy.  We've been over this.


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 6, 2022)

Hugo Furst said:


> We'd have a better chance of paying the bill, if the kids would stop sneaking junk food into the grocery cart.



Hmm... interesting analogy.   

Me, I'd be all for defunding our bloated military and the Prison industrial complex, but I doubt that's what you mean.  

The reality is, of course, is that most of the budget is Social Security, Medicare, payment on the debt - things we really can't control.  After years of converting SS and Medicare into bonds, now that has to be paid back by general fund. 

But tell you what, go over the budget, and tell me what you would cut to just get us to a balanced budget without raising taxes.   

Trump jacked up 8 TRILLION in new debt in four years giving tax breaks to rich people.  That's why we can't pay our bills. Supply Side doesn't work and never will.


----------



## Hollie (Nov 6, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> 433B in a 30 Trillion dollar economy is like a pair of fairy wings on a cement truck.
> Raising taxes is sensible, because- wait for it - we aren't paying our bills as it is.
> 
> Neither of these had any effect on GLOBAL inflation, which is caused by increases in commodity costs and labor shortages - both of which were exasperated by Covid.  Gee, only if America had a president in 2020 who took that seriously.
> ...


Yeah that's the dem / leftist attitude: Tax and Spend. It's not real money because the government can just print more, What dems / leftists don't understand is that deficits are a function of both revenue _and_ spending. Although revenue has gone up with by government taxing the bejeezus out of the American public, spending has vastly outpaced tax revenues.

According to the Congressional Budget Office, the Biden single year, 2022 deficit was *1.4 trillion* and that's only about half of last year’s deficit of $2.8 trillion. Biden's one-term deficit will total a forecasted $8 trillion and is forecast to spiral to $11 trillion when Democrats follow through on their plan to relocate much of the poor and illiterate population of the third world here, to fund Ukraine's war and to transfer one half trillion bill for student loan debt to the taxpayer.


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 6, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Yeah that's the dem / leftist attitude: Tax and Spend. It's not real money because the government can just print more, What dems / leftists don't understand is that deficits are a function of both revenue _and_ spending. Although revenue has gone up with by government taxing the bejeezus out of the American public, spending has vastly outpaced tax revenues.



As opposed to the Republican policy of Borrow and Spend.  Sorry, sweetie, most of the National Debt was run up by Republicans - 4 Trillion under Reagan and Bush, 6 Trillion under Bush-43, and another 8 Trillion under Trump.   

Heck, Borrow and spend is worse than tax and spend, because people look at all the good stuff they get and they don't have to pay for it.   If you clowns were serious about shrinking government, you'd be for higher taxes... Then people would seriously question what programs we need. 



Hollie said:


> According to the Congressional Budget Office, the Biden single year, 2022 deficit was *1.4 trillion* and that's only about half of last year’s deficit of $2.8 trillion. Biden's one-term deficit will total a forecasted $8 trillion and is forecast to spiral to $11 trillion when Democrats follow through on their plan to relocate much of the poor and illiterate population of the third world here, to fund Ukraine's war and to transfer one half trillion bill for student loan debt to the taxpayer.



Wow, Biden brought down the deficit by half, and you are complaining?  

The reality is, of course, that as much as you fret about the darkies moving in next door to you, the smartest thing we can do is take in MORE immigrants.  You see, Baby Boomers are retiring faster than Millennials can replace us, so we need more workers to sustain the economy.  

There's plenty of wealth to sustain the government... just make the rich pay their fair share.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 6, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> As opposed to the Republican policy of Borrow and Spend.  Sorry, sweetie, most of the National Debt was run up by Republicans - 4 Trillion under Reagan and Bush, 6 Trillion under Bush-43, and another 8 Trillion under Trump.
> 
> Heck, Borrow and spend is worse than tax and spend, because people look at all the good stuff they get and they don't have to pay for it.   If you clowns were serious about shrinking government, you'd be for higher taxes... Then people would seriously question what programs we need.
> 
> ...


how much under Obama?

How much has Biden added in his short 2 years.

When was the last time the debt actually dropped from one year to the next, and who was president?










						US Debt by President: Dollar and Percentage
					

Depending on how you measure it, different presidents have added to the national debt. Check out how the national debt has increased by year and president.




					www.thebalancemoney.com


----------



## Hollie (Nov 6, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> As opposed to the Republican policy of Borrow and Spend.  Sorry, sweetie, most of the National Debt was run up by Republicans - 4 Trillion under Reagan and Bush, 6 Trillion under Bush-43, and another 8 Trillion under Trump.
> 
> Heck, Borrow and spend is worse than tax and spend, because people look at all the good stuff they get and they don't have to pay for it.   If you clowns were serious about shrinking government, you'd be for higher taxes... Then people would seriously question what programs we need.
> 
> ...


As expected, you're unable to take responsibility or even acknowledge the exploding deficits under the dems. 

You insist that there is no such thing as a deficit because the government can just print more money. It really is a reflection of the ignorance and irresponsibility that defines leftism. 

Biden's / dems spending plans vastly increase government spending and government taxation, while creating trillion-dollar annual budget deficits well into the future. 
Biden / dem propose massive increases in government spending which will flood the market with excess demand. Biden / dems says that will lead to growth but as we see, it will lead to more inflation in the short term and likely  stagflation in the longer term. Jimmy Carter II. 

This Biden / dem boondoggle is the worst of all.  It will have long term negative effects on producer orices, growth, and employment. 

But hey, the dens can just print more money,


----------



## Captain Caveman (Nov 6, 2022)

Hollie said:


> That's terrible. Too bad the criminal wasn't shot. Criminals are more valuable to the left when you can parade them around as martyrs.


Does anyone have a link that gives details of criminal's political orientation, as in, what percentage of criminals claimed to be Right Wing, Left Wing etc..

No guesses or surmising, a link to a proper study would suffice.


----------



## Hollie (Nov 6, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> Does anyone have a link that gives details of criminal's political orientation, as in, what percentage of criminals claimed to be Right Wing, Left Wing etc..
> 
> No guesses or surmising, a link to a proper study would suffice.


Not that I ever looked for. 

I'll take a guess though. If I was jailed, I'd definitely want to orient to Christianity. Saying "I found Jesus" in front of a parole board might work in my favor.

As a career criminal, I'd definitely vote, legally or not, for the party that has my interests at heart.


----------



## Blues Man (Nov 6, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> A gun in the home is 43 times more likely to kill a household member than a bad guy.  We've been over this.


No matter how many times you repeat the lie it will never be true


----------



## Captain Caveman (Nov 6, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Not that I ever looked for.
> 
> I'll take a guess though. If I was jailed, I'd definitely want to orient to Christianity. Saying "I found Jesus" in front of a parole board might work in my favor.
> 
> As a career criminal, I'd definitely vote, legally or not, for the party that has my interests at heart.


This is the only thing I found, and the article does say it's limited because those who came forward to do the study were politically motivated.

Survey of 8,000 Prisoners’ Political Views Finds Surprising Results        | Prison Legal News 

But nevertheless, it was an interesting read. I'm in the UK, so trying to get US search results up is not straight forward.


----------



## westwall (Nov 6, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> A gun in the home is 43 times more likely to kill a household member than a bad guy.  We've been over this.




A proven lie, yet you trot it out like the good little robot you are.


----------



## Hollie (Nov 6, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> This is the only thing I found, and the article does say it's limited because those who came forward to do the study were politically motivated.
> 
> Survey of 8,000 Prisoners’ Political Views Finds Surprising Results        | Prison Legal News
> 
> But nevertheless, it was an interesting read. I'm in the UK, so trying to get US search results up is not straight forward.


Definitely some surprising results, some I didn't expect.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Nov 6, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> What kind of idiot needs to use a shotgun for home defense.


What idiot would think it's a bad idea?


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Nov 6, 2022)

My body, my choice.  Right?


JoeB131 said:


> A gun in the home is 43 times more likely to kill a household member than a bad guy.  We've been over this.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Nov 6, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> You can't whine about "crime" if you are unwilling to address the underlying causes - poverty, racism, mental illness, addiction, gun proliferation.
> 
> The rest of the industrialized world has figured this out.


I grew up without a pot to piss in.  I never robbed and murdered.  I got off my ass and went to work.  It never crossed my mind to do anything else.


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 6, 2022)

Hugo Furst said:


> how much under Obama?
> 
> How much has Biden added in his short 2 years.
> 
> When was the last time the debt actually dropped from one year to the next, and who was president?



Actually, the last time was Bill Clinton, and if we continued his policies, we'd have paid off the debt by now. 

Instead, George W. Stupid put a war on a credit card and gave big tax breaks to the rich.


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 6, 2022)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> My body, my choice. Right?


Except it's not just people killing themselves with guns, it's that they are killing other people. 



Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> I grew up without a pot to piss in. I never robbed and murdered. I got off my ass and went to work. It never crossed my mind to do anything else.


Check your privilege.


----------



## Hollie (Nov 6, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Except it's not just people killing themselves with guns, it's that they are killing other people.
> 
> 
> Check your privilege.


Check your goofy slogans. 

You antifa / BLM groupies are hilarious.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 6, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Actually, the last time was Bill Clinton, and if we continued his policies, we'd have paid off the debt by now.
> 
> Instead, George W. Stupid put a war on a credit card and gave big tax breaks to the rich.





JoeB131 said:


> Actually, the last time was Bill Clinton,




*WRONG*

Tho he had surpluses thanks to the GOP congress, not one penny went to pay down the debt.

but, thanks for playing.










						US Debt by President: Dollar and Percentage
					

Depending on how you measure it, different presidents have added to the national debt. Check out how the national debt has increased by year and president.




					www.thebalancemoney.com
				




Last president to actually pay down the debt was Cooledge


----------



## Blues Man (Nov 6, 2022)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> What idiot would think it's a bad idea?


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Nov 6, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Hugo Furst said:
> 
> 
> > When was the last time the debt actually dropped from one year to the next, and who was president?
> ...



  For his first two years in office, Clinton promoted policies based on the most extremes of reckless and irresponsible spending ever before proposed (though easily surpassed by Obama and Biden).  It was the backlash against these proposed policies that led to the Republican party gaining control of both houses of Congress for the first time in forty years; whereupon Clinton caved in, and went along with whatever policies Congress dictated.

  It is dishonest to give Clinton credit for these successful policies.

  If Clinton had been allowed to continue with the policies that he tried to put in place before 1996, the results would have been disastrous, much like what we are now seeing under Biden.


----------



## Blues Man (Nov 6, 2022)

Bob Blaylock said:


> For his first two years in office, Clinton promoted policies based on the most extremes of reckless and irresponsible spending ever before proposed (though easily surpassed by Obama and Biden).  It was the backlash against these proposed policies that led to the Republican party gaining control of both houses of Congress for the first time in forty years; whereupon Clinton caved in, and went along with whatever policies Congress dictated.
> 
> It is dishonest to give Clinton credit for these successful policies.
> 
> If Clinton had been allowed to continue with the policies that he tried to put in place before 1996, the results would have been disastrous, much like what we are now seeing under Biden.


Clinton also benefited from some luck with the tech bubble and he was able to surf it out of office instead of having it burst like it did just after he left


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 6, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> A gun in the home is 43 times more likely to kill a household member than a bad guy.  We've been over this.


You are so out of touch with reality that you have no shame found in your idiocy spouted on this forum. 

Everyone at the auction I bet was carrying concealed, and guess what ? In the neighborhood outside the auction there was gun fire, and there were other sorts of crimes being committed, but the thing was that no one attempted to crash the auction party in some sort of criminal minded way.... Why ?? It was all because of the deterrent that existed inside for which they knew wouldn't be a soft target for them, otherwise if the criminal minded were considering it..... The thing I loved the most was the mixture of people at the place, and how everyone got along regardless of the bull crap going on inside of today's politics or in the world right outside the door/windows.

Gun free zones are a fool's game.


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 6, 2022)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> I grew up without a pot to piss in.  I never robbed and murdered.  I got off my ass and went to work.  It never crossed my mind to do anything else.


EXACTLY RIGHT ...  POVERTY IS ABSOLUTELY NO EXCUSE FOR CRIME OR CRIMINAL ACTIVITY. PROVEN OVER THE MANY YEARS THIS COUNTRY HAS EXISTED.

POVERTY EQUATED WITH CRIME AND CRIMINAL ACTIVITY IS A MADE UP DEMOCRAT NARRATIVE THAT IS USED JUST LIKE THEY LOVE TO USE RACISM AS A WAY TO JUSTIFY ALL SORTS OF CRIME AND CRIMINAL ACTIVITY.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Nov 6, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Except it's not just people killing themselves with guns, it's that they are killing other people.




That isn't what you said.


JoeB131 said:


> Check your privilege.


Ah!  The race card...lol.

There are millions of poor blacks and browns in this country that feel the same way.  Are they privileged, too.


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 6, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Except it's not just people killing themselves with guns, it's that they are killing other people.
> 
> 
> Check your privilege.




The majority of gun murder victims are criminals, not innocent people......and of the rest, the majority of the remaining victims are the friends and family of the criminal hit by mistake...or as part of murdering the original criminal....

Meanwhile, Americans use their legal guns 1.1 million times a year to stop rapes, robberies, murders, beatings, stabbings, mass public shootings, and the mere fact that Americans have guns keeps the government from murdering us in the millions......unlike in Europe where they banned guns and then went on to murder 15 million innocent men, women and children in just 6 years......

In the U.S......all gun murder over our entire 246 year history is around 2,460,000.........246 years to get that number vs. Europe who murdered 15 million innocent men, women and children in just 6 years.....


----------



## AZrailwhale (Nov 6, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> A gun in the home is 43 times more likely to kill a household member than a bad guy.  We've been over this.


And that piece of propaganda has been refuted at least a hundred times.


----------



## AZrailwhale (Nov 6, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Actually, the last time was Bill Clinton, and if we continued his policies, we'd have paid off the debt by now.
> 
> Instead, George W. Stupid put a war on a credit card and gave big tax breaks to the rich.


They weren’t Clinton’s policies, Newt Gingrich and the Republican congressional majority rammed the Contract With America down Bill’s throat.  He had no choice but to go along for the ride.


----------



## ThunderKiss1965 (Nov 7, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> What kind of idiot needs to use a shotgun for home defense.


You do not have to be a crack shot to hit your target.


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 7, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Check your goofy slogans.
> 
> You antifa / BLM groupies are hilarious.



Not at all.  If you had to put up with what black folks have to put up with, you'd probably lose your mind.   You lose your mind if someone asks you to register your guns, imagine being pulled over by the cops on a regular basis. 



Hugo Furst said:


> *WRONG*
> 
> Tho he had surpluses thanks to the GOP congress, not one penny went to pay down the debt.



Actually, GOP Congresses had nothing to do with it. He had surpluses because the rich were finally paying their fair share. Then BUsh gave tax cuts to the rich and put a war on a credit card... and here we are.


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 7, 2022)

Bob Blaylock said:


> For his first two years in office, Clinton promoted policies based on the most extremes of reckless and irresponsible spending ever before proposed (though easily surpassed by Obama and Biden). It was the backlash against these proposed policies that led to the Republican party gaining control of both houses of Congress for the first time in forty years; whereupon Clinton caved in, and went along with whatever policies Congress dictated.



Actually, what I remember was Newt throwing tantrums for four years until his own party sacked him.  The reason why Clinton was so successful is because of what he did. He got the rich to pay their fair share.  Then the GOP tried to impeach him over a blow job, and he became even more popular. 



Bob Blaylock said:


> It is dishonest to give Clinton credit for these successful policies.
> 
> If Clinton had been allowed to continue with the policies that he tried to put in place before 1996, the results would have been disastrous, much like what we are now seeing under Biden.



Uh, guy, Clinton, Obama and Biden all inherited fucked up economies from incompetent Republicans.  I mean, I KNOW you guys want to keep pretending 2020 didn't happen.


----------



## Hollie (Nov 7, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Not at all.  If you had to put up with what black folks have to put up with, you'd probably lose your mind.   You lose your mind if someone asks you to register your guns, imagine being pulled over by the cops on a regular basis.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, GOP Congresses had nothing to do with it. He had surpluses because the rich were finally paying their fair share. Then BUsh gave tax cuts to the rich and put a war on a credit card... and here we are.



I understand you have assumed the role of spokes-leftist for blacks but is a Party of Slavery groupie the most qualified?


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 7, 2022)

Hollie said:


> I understand you have assumed the role of spokes-leftist for blacks but is a Party of Slavery groupie the most qualified?



Well, it's not like you listen to what black people say unless they are a pathetic uncle tom like Candace Owens.


----------



## Hollie (Nov 7, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Well, it's not like you listen to what black people say unless they are a pathetic uncle tom like Candace Owens.



Yes. You are the spokes-leftist for black people. Were you assigned that role at the latest KKK meeting?


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Nov 7, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Well, it's not like you listen to what black people say unless they are a pathetic uncle tom like Candace Owens.



  Tells us that you're a racist piece of shit without saying that you're a racist piece of shit.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Nov 7, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> This fails as a false comparison fallacy, as silly as it is dishonest.


^^^^^
An abject, wanton lie, offered because of the inabiliy to soundly argue otherwise.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Nov 7, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> A semi-automatic rifle or carbine with a 30-round magazine is completely different from a pump-action shotgun, one having nothing to do with the other.


The argument by the anti-gun left is that no one needs a "weapon of war"
How do they not both qualify as such?


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 7, 2022)

Bob Blaylock said:


> Tells us that you're a racist piece of shit without saying that you're a racist piece of shit.


Tell us you are brainwashed cultist without telling us you are a brainwashed cultist...



Hollie said:


> Yes. You are the spokes-leftist for black people. Were you assigned that role at the latest KKK meeting?



Well, someone has to talk to you, because if an actual black person talked to you, you'd probably go all Karen on them.


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 7, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Actually, what I remember was Newt throwing tantrums for four years until his own party sacked him.  The reason why Clinton was so successful is because of what he did. He got the rich to pay their fair share.  Then the GOP tried to impeach him over a blow job, and he became even more popular.
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, guy, Clinton, Obama and Biden all inherited fucked up economies from incompetent Republicans.  I mean, I KNOW you guys want to keep pretending 2020 didn't happen.


Clinton (the lolita express passenger/inturn abuser/liar/NAFTA signer that shuttled manufacturing jobs by the hundred's of thousands's in America).

Obama (the man who alledgedly gave an American traitor a sex change at taxpayer's expense/alledged race baiter/alledged con artist/he over saw an alledged botched gun runner plan into Mexico calling it "fast and furious?"/resided over the Benghazi debacle along with the alledged lies to accommodate the story/seal team six killed on his watch/and worst of all he appointed his token white man Biden to VP just to show that he wasn't a racist exactly like Biden did with Harris in the opposite.

Biden - The current on going screw up from hell. Obama vouched for that fact.

Any more character references you'd like to use in order to make your weak points with ?


----------



## Hollie (Nov 7, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Tell us you are brainwashed cultist without telling us you are a brainwashed cultist...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, someone has to talk to you, because if an actual black person talked to you, you'd probably go all Karen on them.


You poor, dear. As the spokes-leftist in charge of all communications with black people, such a weighty burden you bear. 

Just preface all your communications with black people with an apology  for the fact of their mere existence.


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 8, 2022)

beagle9 said:


> Clinton (the lolita express passenger/inturn abuser/liar/NAFTA signer that shuttled manufacturing jobs by the hundred's of thousands's in America).



NAFTA created millions of jobs. Why do you think all the Mexicans came up here in the 1990s?   They were looking for jobs. 



beagle9 said:


> Obama (the man who alledgedly gave an American traitor a sex change at taxpayer's expense/alledged race baiter/alledged con artist/he over saw an alledged botched gun runner plan into Mexico calling it "fast and furious?"/resided over the Benghazi debacle along with the alledged lies to accommodate the story/seal team six killed on his watch/and worst of all he appointed his token white man Biden to VP just to show that he wasn't a racist exactly like Biden did with Harris in the opposite.



Wow, guy, do you do this all day... just repeat hate radio conspiracy theories?   Obama was a very successful president who is probably going to look better being between Bush and Trump, two of the worst presidents in our history. 



Hollie said:


> You poor, dear. As the spokes-leftist in charge of all communications with black people, such a weighty burden you bear.
> 
> Just preface all your communications with black people with an apology for the fact of their mere existence.



That's it.  Just pretend your racism is normal and black people would be happy if there weren't people riling them up.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Nov 8, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> That's it. Just pretend your racism is normal…


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 8, 2022)

Bob Blaylock said:


> View attachment 722484



Guy who belongs to a cult that says dark skin is a curse from God and didn't admit black people until 1978 says what?


----------



## Hollie (Nov 8, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Guy who belongs to a cult that says dark skin is a curse from God and didn't admit black people until 1978 says what?


Comical coming from a groupie of the Party of Slavery.


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 8, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Comical coming from a groupie of the Party of Slavery.




Yep....he still votes for the party created by actual slave owners.....or as he calls them, slave rapists....


----------



## BothWings (Nov 8, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> What kind of idiot needs to use a shotgun for home defense.


Personally I think a 45acp semi-auto PCC is about as good as it gets for HD.


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 9, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Yep....he still votes for the party created by actual slave owners.....or as he calls them, slave rapists....



actually, I call the Founding Fathers slave rapists...  there wasn't a Democratic or Republican party when this country started. 

The problem was when the Democrats finally decided to throw the Southern Racists out of their party, Tricky Dick welcomed them with open arms.


----------



## Hollie (Nov 9, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> NAFTA created millions of jobs. Why do you think all the Mexicans came up here in the 1990s?   They were looking for jobs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just pretend your hysterics aren’t the subject of ridicule. 

Yes, ladies and gentlemen, it is appropriate to point and laugh at the goofy leftist.


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 9, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> actually, I call the Founding Fathers slave rapists...  there wasn't a Democratic or Republican party when this country started.
> 
> The problem was when the Democrats finally decided to throw the Southern Racists out of their party, Tricky Dick welcomed them with open arms.




No...the democrat party itself was created by two slave owners......you can dance around that all you want, but you can't hide from that......you vote for a political party created by slave owners.  The democrats didn't throw the racists out, they invited more racists in.....


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 9, 2022)

2aguy said:


> No...the democrat party itself was created by two slave owners......you can dance around that all you want, but you can't hide from that......you vote for a political party created by slave owners. The democrats didn't throw the racists out, they invited more racists in.....



Nope... the racists were asked to leave in 1964... and Republicans embraced them.


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 9, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Nope... the racists were asked to leave in 1964... and Republicans embraced them.




Nope....the democrats stayed racist, and invited in the racists of all skin colors.....to take control of the government and then use it for each racist groups private grudges....


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 9, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Nope....the democrats stayed racist, and invited in the racists of all skin colors.....to take control of the government and then use it for each racist groups private grudges....


You live in your own little world, don't you?


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 9, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> You live in your own little world, don't you?




The real world....

the democrat party...today....

La Raza...hispanic racists
Congressional black caucus....black racists
Nation of islam....black racists

The racists of all skin colors have flocked to the democrat party, because to enact your racism, you need control of the government.....that is why racists of all skin colors work together in the democrat party......take power, punish your race enemies....we see this more and more every day....as the democrat party works over time to segregate this country by race...something the democrats have been trying to do since the party was founded by racists.....


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 9, 2022)

2aguy said:


> The real world....
> 
> the democrat party...today....
> 
> ...



There is a line of thought that you can't be racist if you lack the institutional power to act on it, thereby only white people can be racist.   

Minorities CAN be prejudiced against whites...  but not racist, as racism requires power to make changes. 



2aguy said:


> The racists of all skin colors have flocked to the democrat party, because to enact your racism, you need control of the government.....that is why racists of all skin colors work together in the democrat party......take power, punish your race enemies....we see this more and more every day....as the democrat party works over time to segregate this country by race...something the democrats have been trying to do since the party was founded by racists.....



Wow, sometimes I wonder what kind of brainwashing you inflict on yourself.  

Hey, here's a crazy idea.  Instead of finding new ways to alienate people of color, give them a good reason to vote for you.  I mean, I've been hearing from you guys for the last year about how Blacks were defecting to the GOP... how Hispanics were defecting to the GOP...   

And last night, it's not even clear that you kept white people.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Nov 9, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> There is a line of thought that you can't be racist if you lack the institutional power to act on it, thereby only white people can be racist.
> Minorities CAN be prejudiced against whites...  but not racist, as racism requires power to make changes.



Racism:
The belief that different races possess distinct characteristics, abilities, or qualities, especially so as to distinguish them as inferior or superior to one another.
Why can't colored people be racist?


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 9, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> Racism:
> The belief that different races possess distinct characteristics, abilities, or qualities, especially so as to distinguish them as inferior or superior to one another.
> Why can't colored people be racist?



Lack of instituitional power. 

A black person can hate me all day for being white, but he can't do anything more than mildly inconvenience me.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Nov 9, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Lack of instituitional power.


Hold on...  let me check the definition:

*Racism*:
_The belief that different races possess distinct characteristics, abilities, or qualities, especially so as to distinguish them as inferior or superior to one another._

Nothing in here about institutional power, or the ability to do something to someone else.

So...
Why can't colored people be racist?


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 9, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> Hold on... let me check the definition:



Obviously, you are too dense to have the philosophical discussion, so I won't waste any more of my time.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Nov 9, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Obviously, you are too dense to have the philosophical discussion, so I won't waste any more of my time.


Obviously, as you have to make up your own definitions for your position to stick,  you aren't able to  have an honest discussion.
Run along, boy - I accept your surrender.


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 9, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> Obviously, as you have to make up your own definitions for your position to stick, you aren't able to have an honest discussion.



Guy, I realize the discussion was above your bandwidth...   just go home and play with your guns and try not to shoot yourself.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Nov 9, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Guy, I realize the discussion was above your bandwidth...


You surrendered.  Run along.  Boy.


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 9, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> You surrendered.  Run along.  Boy.


No, I put out a theory and your three brain cells froze up...  I'm sorry to hear about that.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Nov 9, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> No, I put out a theory and your three brain cells froze up...


You surrendered.  
Run along.  
Boy.

But, since I know you have a pathological compulsion to get in the last word, I'll let you.
Ready?
Go!!


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 9, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> You surrendered.
> Run along.
> Boy.
> 
> ...



Well, you aren't very smart and have a hard time dealing with conceptual concepts...  I didn't even say I agreed with the theory, just stated it was a school of thought..  but this was also too complex for you..


----------



## whitehall (Nov 9, 2022)

The venerable Winchester model 97 was so effective in trench warfare in WW1 that the Germans sought to ban it. The '97 exposed hammer 12 ga can be fired by keeping a finger on the trigger and continuing to pump it. Cool enough but 97's are collectable and expensive. A single shot shotgun can be purchased for less than $100 and is easy to operate. You crack the barrel and load a cartridge and cock the hammer. They can be cut down to a legal length and easily brandished in a confrontational situation. Loaded with bird shot they might not be deadly but they will pack a punch and the spread might take out more than one invader.


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 10, 2022)

whitehall said:


> The venerable Winchester model 97 was so effective in trench warfare in WW1 that the Germans sought to ban it. The '97 exposed hammer 12 ga can be fired by keeping a finger on the trigger and continuing to pump it. Cool enough but 97's are collectable and expensive. A single shot shotgun can be purchased for less than $100 and is easy to operate. You crack the barrel and load a cartridge and cock the hammer. They can be cut down to a legal length and easily brandished in a confrontational situation. Loaded with bird shot they might not be deadly but they will pack a punch and the spread might take out more than one invader.



Except no one has used them SINCE World War I, because more effective weapons specifically for battlefield use were devised since then.  

Weapons that shouldn't be anywhere EXCEPT a battlefield, but that doesn't stop the gun industry from selling them to crazies.


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 10, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> There is a line of thought that you can't be racist if you lack the institutional power to act on it, thereby only white people can be racist.
> 
> Minorities CAN be prejudiced against whites...  but not racist, as racism requires power to make changes.
> 
> ...




And which institution does the democrat party not control?  You doofus.   And the reason the racists of all skin colors joined the democrat party was to gain power....you idiot......and they have, they run entire cities...into the ground, they run school systems, they run hollywood......


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 10, 2022)

2aguy said:


> And which institution does the democrat party not control? You doofus. And the reason the racists of all skin colors joined the democrat party was to gain power....you idiot......and they have, they run entire cities...into the ground, they run school systems, they run hollywood......



Well, they don't run SCOTUS, which has spent the last few years rolling back rights for black people. 

They clearly do not control corporate America... although corporate America is really rethinking their alliance with the religious crazies. 

Nothing is stopping the right wing from making their own movies, other than no one wants to watch them.   Ugh, another Christian movie with Kirk Cameron and Kevin Sorbo?


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Nov 10, 2022)

Hollie said:


> This fails as a hasty generalization fallacy.
> 
> Leftists are prone to such failures.


To advocate for necessary, proper, and Constitutional firearm regulatory measures is not to be ‘anti-gun.’

Conservatives are comprehensively dishonest – this thread is further proof of that.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Nov 10, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> A gun in the home is 43 times more likely to kill a household member than a bad guy.  We've been over this.


True.

And the fact that a gun in the home is 43 times more likely to kill a household member than an intruder is not going to be used as ‘justification’ to ‘ban’ guns.


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 10, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> True.
> 
> And the fact that a gun in the home is 43 times more likely to kill a household member than an intruder is not going to be used as ‘justification’ to ‘ban’ guns.



No, but if people were more aware of that, you probably wouldn't have so many people buying them.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Nov 10, 2022)

whitehall said:


> The venerable Winchester model 97 was so effective in trench warfare in WW1 that the Germans sought to ban it. The '97 exposed hammer 12 ga can be fired by keeping a finger on the trigger and continuing to pump it. Cool enough but 97's are collectable and expensive. A single shot shotgun can be purchased for less than $100 and is easy to operate. You crack the barrel and load a cartridge and cock the hammer. They can be cut down to a legal length and easily brandished in a confrontational situation. Loaded with bird shot they might not be deadly but they will pack a punch and the spread might take out more than one invader.


Buht...buht.. WEAPO0N OF WAR!!!!!!!


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 10, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Well, they don't run SCOTUS, which has spent the last few years rolling back rights for black people.
> 
> They clearly do not control corporate America... although corporate America is really rethinking their alliance with the religious crazies.
> 
> Nothing is stopping the right wing from making their own movies, other than no one wants to watch them.   Ugh, another Christian movie with Kirk Cameron and Kevin Sorbo?




You guys actually do live in a fantasy world and a world that is a lie.....the only group hurting black Americans at this point in time is the democrat party, as they destroy the education system in the cities they control, dooming young black children to never ending poverty, as they release violent criminals who go on to murder young black men in the thousands every year....

that is the democrat party.


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 10, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> True.
> 
> And the fact that a gun in the home is 43 times more likely to kill a household member than an intruder is not going to be used as ‘justification’ to ‘ban’ guns.




That statistic is a lie.......you moron.

Kellerman who did the study that came up with the 43 times more likely myth, was forced to retract that study and to do the research over when other academics pointed out how flawed his methods were....he then changed the 43 times number to 2.7, but he was still using flawed data to get even that number.....

Below is the study where he changed the number from 43 to 2.7 and below that is the explanation as to why that number isn't even accurate.

http://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/NEJM199310073291506

After controlling for these characteristics, we found that keeping a gun in the home was strongly and independently associated with an increased risk of homicide (adjusted odds ratio, 2.7;

------------

https://crimeresearch.org/wp-conten...ack-of-Public-Health-Research-on-Firearms.pdf

3. The Incredibly Flawed Public Health Research Guns in the Home At a town hall at George Mason University in January 2016, President Obama said, “If you look at the statistics, there's no doubt that there are times where somebody who has a weapon has been able to protect themselves and scare off an intruder or an assailant, but what is more often the case is that they may not have been able to protect themselves, but they end up being the victim of the weapon that they purchased themselves.”25 The primary proponents of this claim are Arthur Kellermann and his many coauthors. A gun, they have argued, is less likely to be used in killing a criminal than it is to be used in killing someone the gun owner knows. In one of the most well-known public health studies on firearms, Kellermann’s “case sample” consists of 444 homicides that occurred in homes. His control group had 388 individuals who lived near the deceased victims and were of the same sex, race, and age range. After learning about the homicide victims and control subjects—whether they owned a gun, had a drug or alcohol problem, etc.—these authors attempted to see if the probability of a homicide correlated with gun ownership. Amazingly these studies assume that if someone died from a gun shot, and a gun was owned in the home, that it was the gun in the home that killed that person. The paper is clearly misleading, as it fails to report that in only 8 of these 444 homicide cases was the gun that had been kept in the home the murder weapon.Moreover, the number of criminals stopped with a gun is much higher than the number killed in defensive gun uses. In fact, the attacker is killed in fewer than 1 out of every 1,000 defensive gun uses. Fix either of these data errors and the results are reversed. To demonstrate, suppose that we use the same statistical method—with a matching control group—to do a study on the efficacy of hospital care. Assume that we collect data just as these authors did, compiling a list of all the people who died in a particular county over the period of a year. Then we ask their relatives whether they had been admitted to the hospital during the previous year. We also put together a control sample consisting of neighbors who are part of the same sex, race, and age group. Then we ask these men and women whether they have been in a hospital during the past year. My bet is that those who spent time in hospitals are much more likely to have died.


Nine Myths Of Gun Control

Myth #6 "A homeowner is 43 times as likely to be killed or kill a family member as an intruder"

To suggest that science has proven that defending oneself or one's family with a gun is dangerous, gun prohibitionists repeat Dr. Kellermann's long discredited claim: "a gun owner is 43 times more likely to kill a family member than an intruder." [17] This fallacy , fabricated using tax dollars, is one of the most misused slogans of the anti-self-defense lobby.

The honest measure of the protective benefits of guns are the lives saved, the injuries prevented, the medical costs saved, and the property protected not Kellermann's burglar or rapist body count.

Only 0.1% (1 in a thousand) of the defensive uses of guns results in the death of the predator. [3]

Any study, such as Kellermann' "43 times" fallacy, that only counts bodies will expectedly underestimate the benefits of gun a thousand fold.

Think for a minute. Would anyone suggest that the only measure of the benefit of law enforcement is the number of people killed by police? Of course not. The honest measure of the benefits of guns are the lives saved, the injuries prevented, the medical costs saved by deaths and injuries averted, and the property protected. 65 lives protected by guns for every life lost to a gun. [2]

*Kellermann recently downgraded his estimate to "2.7 times," [18] but he persisted in discredited methodology. He used a method that cannot distinguish between "cause" and "effect." His method would be like finding more diet drinks in the refrigerators of fat people and then concluding that diet drinks "cause" obesity.*


Also, he studied groups with high rates of violent criminality, alcoholism, drug addiction, abject poverty, and domestic abuse .


From such a poor and violent study group he attempted to generalize his findings to normal homes

*Interestingly, when Dr. Kellermann was interviewed he stated that, if his wife were attacked, he would want her to have a gun for protection.[19] Apparently, Dr. Kellermann doesn't even believe his own studies.


-----
*

Public Health and Gun Control: A Review



Since at least the mid-1980s, Dr. Kellermann (and associates), whose work had been heavily-funded by the CDC, published a series of studies purporting to show that persons who keep guns in the home are more likely to be victims of homicide than those who don¹t.

In a 1986 NEJM paper, Dr. Kellermann and associates, for example, claimed their "scientific research" proved that defending oneself or one¹s family with a firearm in the home is dangerous and counter productive, claiming* "a gun owner is 43 times more likely to kill a family member than an intruder."8

In a critical review and now classic article published in the March 1994 issue of the Journal of the Medical Association of Georgia (JMAG), Dr. Edgar Suter, Chairman of Doctors for Integrity in Policy Research (DIPR), found evidence of "methodologic and conceptual errors," such as prejudicially truncated data and the listing of "the correct methodology which was described but never used by the authors."5 *

Moreover, the gun control researchers failed to consider and underestimated the protective benefits of guns.

Dr. Suter writes: "The true measure of the protective benefits of guns are the lives and medical costs saved, the injuries prevented, and the property protected ‹ not the burglar or rapist body count.

Since only 0.1 - 0.2 percent of defensive uses of guns involve the death of the criminal, any study, such as this, that counts criminal deaths as the only measure of the protective benefits of guns will expectedly underestimate the benefits of firearms by a factor of 500 to 1,000."5

In 1993, in his landmark and much cited NEJM article (and the research, again, heavily funded by the CDC), Dr. Kellermann attempted to show again that guns in the home are a greater risk to the victims than to the assailants.4 Despite valid criticisms by reputable scholars of his previous works (including the 1986 study), Dr. Kellermann ignored the criticisms and again used the same methodology.

*He also used study populations with disproportionately high rates of serious psychosocial dysfunction from three selected state counties, known to be unrepresentative of the general U.S. population.

For example, 

53 percent of the case subjects had a history of a household member being arrested, 

31 percent had a household history of illicit drug use, 32 percent had a household member hit or hurt in a family fight, and 

17 percent had a family member hurt so seriously in a domestic altercation that prompt medical attention was required. 
Moreover, both the case studies and control groups in this analysis had a very high incidence of financial instability.*

In fact, in this study, gun ownership, the supposedly high risk factor for homicide was not one of the most strongly associated factors for being murdered.

*Drinking, illicit drugs, living alone, history of family violence, living in a rented home were all greater individual risk factors for being murdered than a gun in the home. One must conclude there is no basis to apply the conclusions of this study to the general population.*

All of these are factors that, as Dr. Suter pointed out, "would expectedly be associated with higher rates of violence and homicide."5

*It goes without saying, the results of such a study on gun homicides, selecting this sort of unrepresentative population sample, nullify the authors' generalizations, and their preordained, conclusions can not be extrapolated to the general population.*

Moreover, although the 1993 New England Journal of Medicine study purported to show that the homicide victims were killed with a gun ordinarily kept in the home, the fact is that as Kates and associates point out 71.1 percent of the victims were killed by assailants who did not live in the victims¹ household using guns presumably not kept in that home.6
======

Read more: CDC’s Antigun Agenda On Display: So-Called Experts Abuse Our Trust
Under Creative Commons License: Attribution
Follow us: @Ammoland on Twitter | Ammoland on Facebook

In 1993,Dr. Kellermann, who was funded in 1991 by a CDC grant, had to soften the ’43 times’ number to ‘2.7 times.’ He concluded, “Rather than confer protection, guns kept in the home are associated with an increase in the risk of homicide by a family member or intimate acquaintance.” Kellerman thought the 2.7 number would not sound quite so impossible.
These papers, and many others from the medical community, were criticized by researchers who statistically showed that Kellermann’s conclusions were wildly wrong. Kellermann used a technique that depended on matching subjects and controls, except that the subject and control groups did not match. The subject group lived a very high-risk, alcohol and drug-filled lifestyle, while the controls did not.
Kellermann had singled out people who exist at the edges of society. Kellermann did not study normal gun owners, just criminals who had guns, but he exaggerated his findings.


> Because of this confusion, Kellerman helped change American gun politics by injecting unwarranted fear into the gun debate. Too many journalists just read the conclusion of a “scientific” paper, and skip over the rest as too complex for them.


Despite these serious methodological problems, Kellermann’s results are still widely accepted in the public health field.​Public-health advocates appear willing to run with any published study, regardless of how weak its methods, just so long as the findings are congenial to their assumption that guns are dangerous.
Then, in 1996, after Congress requested Kellermann’s original data, which he failed to release, Congress cut funding to the CDC for advocacy research. No funding was cut for medical research, just advocacy research.

CDC’s Antigun Agenda On Display: So-Called Experts Abuse Our Trust


----------



## Mac-7 (Nov 10, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Here is a video looking at shotguns and how they are used...notice the very first shotgun was a weapon used in World War 1 and is still in use today by the militaries around the world......so, if the anti-gunners tell us we can't have "weapons of war," then by that logic pump action shotguns are on their list to be banned and confiscated.......


Do you want pump shotguns to be banned?


----------



## M14 Shooter (Nov 10, 2022)

Mac-7 said:


> Do you want pump shotguns to be banned?


If, as the Democrats say, the 2nd Amendment does not protect the right to own "weapons of war", then -they- should campaign for a ban on them.


----------



## Mac-7 (Nov 10, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> If, as the Democrats say, the 2nd Amendment does not protect the right to own "weapons of war", then -they- should campaign for a ban on them.


Same question to you

Are you trying to get pump shotguns banned?


----------



## M14 Shooter (Nov 10, 2022)

Mac-7 said:


> Same question to you
> Are you trying to get pump shotguns banned?


I -very- much want Democrats to pass a law that bans pump-action shotguns.
Please. Do it.  Now.  While you still hold Congress.


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 10, 2022)

Mac-7 said:


> Do you want pump shotguns to be banned?




Nope.....just pointing out there is a reason the anti-gun fascists use the term "Weapon of War," and it doesn't stop with the AR-15....


----------



## Mac-7 (Nov 10, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> I -very- much want Democrats to pass a law that bans pump-action shotguns.
> Please. Do it.  Now.  While you still hold Congress.


Be careful what you wish for


----------



## Mac-7 (Nov 10, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Nope.....just pointing out there is a reason the anti-gun fascists use the term "Weapon of War," and it doesn't stop with the AR-15....


It wont take much prodding to get them to add shotguns to their list


----------



## M14 Shooter (Nov 10, 2022)

Mac-7 said:


> Be careful what you wish for


Please please please please please!!
Do it!!   Do it!!


----------



## M14 Shooter (Nov 10, 2022)

Mac-7 said:


> It wont take much prodding to get them to add shotguns to their list


I know, right?


----------



## Mac-7 (Nov 10, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> I know, right?


Your plan is to win by losing


----------



## M14 Shooter (Nov 10, 2022)

Mac-7 said:


> Your plan is to win by losing


The "win" that comes after they ban pump-action shotguns is -more- than worth the temporary inconvenience.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Nov 10, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> To advocate for necessary, proper, and Constitutional firearm regulatory measures is not to be ‘anti-gun.’


And thus, by your standard, to advocate for unnecessary, improper and unconstitutional firearm regulatory measures IS to be "anti gun".
Glad you agree the vast majority of Democrats,, liberals, and leftists are 'anti gun".


----------



## Mac-7 (Nov 10, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> The "win" that comes after they ban pump-action shotguns is -more- than worth the temporary inconvenience.


Dont bet the rent money on that


----------



## M14 Shooter (Nov 10, 2022)

Mac-7 said:


> Dont bet the rent money on that


Oh, but I will.


----------



## Mac-7 (Nov 10, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> Oh, but I will.


I hope your pup tent does not leak


----------



## whitehall (Nov 10, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Except no one has used them SINCE World War I, because more effective weapons specifically for battlefield use were devised since then.
> 
> Weapons that shouldn't be anywhere EXCEPT a battlefield, but that doesn't stop the gun industry from selling them to crazies.


Shorten the barrel a little bit and put all kinds of stuff on it that scares lefties but you still have a pump shotgun.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Nov 10, 2022)

whitehall said:


> Shorten the barrel a little bit and put all kinds of stuff on it that scares lefties but you still have a pump shotgun.


And they're used today.   By the US military.


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 10, 2022)

2aguy said:


> You guys actually do live in a fantasy world and a world that is a lie.....the only group hurting black Americans at this point in time is the democrat party,



Yup, so you must think Black people are pretty stupid if they don't see this and 90% of them vote for the Democrats...  

Is this what you are saying?  

Or do they just not see the paranoid shit you see?


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 10, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> And they're used today. By the US military.



Where?  I was assigned to infantry and artillery units in my career, and my MOS was 76Y, which means I was the guy who stored and maintained the weapons.

And never saw a shotgun. 

Not saying they aren't used, but they are rare.  Because they just don't have that much use.


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 11, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Yup, so you must think Black people are pretty stupid if they don't see this and 90% of them vote for the Democrats...
> 
> Is this what you are saying?
> 
> Or do they just not see the paranoid shit you see?




It's not 90% any more...........the democrats are losing both blacks and hispanic voters....


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 11, 2022)

2aguy said:


> It's not 90% any more...........the democrats are losing both blacks and hispanic voters....



Okay, keep telling yourself that...   

How did Tuesday go again?


----------



## Hollie (Nov 11, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Okay, keep telling yourself that...
> 
> How did Tuesday go again?


Tuesday went badly for a portion of the country and for leftists. You folks voted for a man-child with brain damage as a representative of “the people”. This is a man who clearly has cognitive issues. 

What a reflection of ideologues who voted for an impaired, unqualified loser with a history of failures, just like themselves.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Nov 11, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> This fails as a false comparison fallacy, as silly as it is dishonest.



  This fails as a _“you're lying your fucking ass off”_ fallacy.


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 11, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> There is a line of thought that you can't be racist if you lack the institutional power to act on it, thereby only white people can be racist.
> 
> Minorities CAN be prejudiced against whites...  but not racist, as racism requires power to make changes.
> 
> ...


Your first crock of bull crap about racist or racism made me spit of my coffee up in laughter. You are truly a partisan hack that will say anything regardless as to whether or not it makes any sense at all. That's how dumb you think the posters here are, otherwise that you can just spew ignorance and they just cringe in fear of it...  ROTFLMBO 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣

You are truly a self serving moron that has found a place to entertain yourself with. How anyone entertains your stupidity is just mind boggling. But then again I guess they love making you look like the knucklehead that you are... I guess that has some value in life.. 😂.


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 11, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> Please please please please please!!
> Do it!!   Do it!!
> 
> View attachment 723701


LOL... I get what you are doing now.


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 11, 2022)

2aguy said:


> It's not 90% any more...........the democrats are losing both blacks and hispanic voters....


Just think, those voter's are finally waking up to the fact that they shouldn't be selling their soul's so cheaply to the soul killing Demoncrats.


----------



## Mac-7 (Nov 11, 2022)

Mac-7 said:


> It wont take much prodding to get them to add shotguns to their list


The gun grabbers will quote 2aguy and M14 Shooter to prove that shotguns are weapons of war

And clueless libs will believe them

Those two have their heart in the right place but they are wrong that the way to win is to lose first


----------



## M14 Shooter (Nov 11, 2022)

Mac-7 said:


> The gun grabbers will quote 2aguy and M14 Shooter to prove that shotguns are weapons of war
> And clueless libs will believe them
> Those two have their heart in the right place but they are wrong that the way to win is to lose first


The left wil ban every gun they think they can get away with and will make up every lie they can think of to do it.
Ban the shotguns now and we get the issue settled sooner rather than later.


----------



## Mac-7 (Nov 11, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> The left wil ban every gun they think they can get away with and will make up every lie they can think of to do it.
> Ban the shotguns now and we get the issue settled sooner rather than later.


Your attempted reverse psychology will be helpful to the gun grabbers


----------



## M14 Shooter (Nov 11, 2022)

Mac-7 said:


> Your attempted reverse psychology will be helpful to the gun grabbers


Right up to the point where the USSC strikes it all.


----------



## Mac-7 (Nov 11, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> Right up to the point where the USSC strikes it all.


Maybe so, or maybe not

Dont bet the rent money of 5 demigods on Mt Olympus


----------



## M14 Shooter (Nov 11, 2022)

Mac-7 said:


> Maybe so, or maybe not
> Dont bet the rent money of 5 demigods on Mt Olympus


It;s there now.  So is yours.
The left will ban every gun they think they can get away with and will make up every lie they can think of to do it.
What will stop them?
The USSC, reinforcing and expanding its jurisprudence.

Sooner > later


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 11, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Tuesday went badly for a portion of the country and for leftists. You folks voted for a man-child with brain damage as a representative of “the people”. This is a man who clearly has cognitive issues.
> 
> What a reflection of ideologues who voted for an impaired, unqualified loser with a history of failures, just like themselves.



So in addition to being racist, homophobic and transphobic we can add ableist to your list?


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 11, 2022)

beagle9 said:


> Just think, those voter's are finally waking up to the fact that they shouldn't be selling their soul's so cheaply to the soul killing Demoncrats.




And allowing the deaths of their children in democrat party controlled cities.......


----------



## Hollie (Nov 11, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> So in addition to being racist, homophobic and transphobic we can add ableist to your list?


So, in addition to your inability to actually address the contents of my post, we can add befuddled to your list of attributes?


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 11, 2022)

Hollie said:


> So, in addition to your inability to actually address the contents of my post, we can add befuddled to your list of attributes?


I did address it.  It was stupid.  You couldn't address Fetterman's stand on issues, so you went after his disability. 

I happen to think Greg Abbot is a repulsive human being.   But I never talk about him being in a wheelchair. 

The right wing has a long habit of attacking people on their disabilities... Max Cleland, Tammy Duckworth and now Fetterman.


----------



## Hollie (Nov 11, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> I did address it.  It was stupid.  You couldn't address Fetterman's stand on issues, so you went after his disability.
> 
> I happen to think Greg Abbot is a repulsive human being.   But I never talk about him being in a wheelchair.
> 
> The right wing has a long habit of attacking people on their disabilities... Max Cleland, Tammy Duckworth and now Fetterman.


Fetterman doesn't have a stand on issues. 

"Hi! Good night everybody."


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Nov 11, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> The left will ban every gun they think they can get away with and will make up every lie they can think of to do it.



  I'm reminded of something I faintly remember the crook Dianne Feinstein saying, in an interview, around the time her fraudulent 1994 _“assault weapon”_ ban was passed.  It amounted to an admission that she wanted to ban all privately-held firearms, _“Mr. and Mrs. America, turn them in”_, that what she authored was what she could get the votes to pass.

  It's a damn shame that there wasn't someone in the audience, where this picture was taken, who was armed, and who rightfully took this corrupt caulk bucket's act of pointing a firearm at the audience, with her finger on the trigger, as a valid threat and as cause to shoot her in self-defense.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Nov 11, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> So in addition to being racist, homophobic and transphobic we can add ableist to your list?


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Nov 11, 2022)

Look who's lecturing us on good manners.



JoeB131 said:


> I did address it.  It was stupid.  You couldn't address Fetterman's stand on issues, so you went after his disability.
> I happen to think Greg Abbot is a repulsive human being.   But I never talk about him being in a wheelchair.
> The right wing has a long habit of attacking people on their disabilities... Max Cleland, Tammy Duckworth and now Fetterman.


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 12, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> I did address it.  It was stupid.  You couldn't address Fetterman's stand on issues, so you went after his disability.
> 
> I happen to think Greg Abbot is a repulsive human being.   But I never talk about him being in a wheelchair.
> 
> The right wing has a long habit of attacking people on their disabilities... Max Cleland, Tammy Duckworth and now Fetterman.


Stand up Chuck, let them see ya, where's Chuck, oops. 

Biden... ROTFLMBO 🤣

Wasn't attacking, just gaffing or was he ? We'll never know.


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 12, 2022)

Bob Blaylock said:


> I'm reminded of something I faintly remember the crook Dianne Feinstein saying, in an interview, around the time her fraudulent 1994 _“assault weapon”_ ban was passed. It amounted to an admission that she wanted to ban all privately-held firearms, _“Mr. and Mrs. America, turn them in”_, that what she authored was what she could get the votes to pass.
> *
> It's a damn shame that there wasn't someone in the audience, where this picture was taken, who was armed, and who rightfully took this corrupt caulk bucket's act of pointing a firearm at the audience, with her finger on the trigger, as a valid threat and as cause to shoot her in self-defense.*



remember, everyone, Mormon Bob is a total Christian, who really thinks murder is bad, unless it's people he doesn't like.


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 12, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> remember, everyone, Mormon Bob is a total Christian, who really thinks murder is bad, unless it's people he doesn't like.




Hey....dumb ass....you vote for the party of slave rapists..........


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 12, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Hey....dumb ass....you vote for the party of slave rapists..........



And that would suck if any of those people were still alive.  

BUt I guess you think black people are stupid, since 90%+ of them are still voting for the party that elected the first black president and the first black vice president.


----------



## Mac-7 (Nov 12, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> I did address it.  It was stupid.  You couldn't address Fetterman's stand on issues, so you went after his disability.
> 
> I happen to think Greg Abbot is a repulsive human being.   But I never talk about him being in a wheelchair.
> 
> The right wing has a long habit of attacking people on their disabilities... Max Cleland, Tammy Duckworth and now Fetterman.


Fetterman was a a damn fool long before he had a stroke


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 12, 2022)

Mac-7 said:


> Fetterman was a a damn fool long before he had a stroke




And what does that say about the people of Pennsylvania?   They deserve the destruction his wife and the democrats are going to do to them and their state...sadly, that infection spreads to the rest of the country.


----------



## Mac-7 (Nov 12, 2022)

2aguy said:


> And what does that say about the people of Pennsylvania?   They deserve the destruction his wife and the democrats are going to do to them and their state...sadly, that infection spreads to the rest of the country.


If it was a fair election I agree

But dems cheat to get what they want


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 12, 2022)

Mac-7 said:


> If it was a fair election I agree
> 
> But dems cheat to get what they want




Yep...they will do anything to take power.....that is why they are different from the Republicans....as David Horowitz put it...the Republicans play the game, they win elections, they lose elections, they wait for the next election...the democrats engage in all out, total political war....they will use anything they have to to destroy their political enemies...yes, enemies, not opponents.......they will use the law, the courts, government agencies....and they will not hesitate, and as time goes by, they get less and less concerned about appearances.......


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 12, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Yep...they will do anything to take power.....that is why they are different from the Republicans....as David Horowitz put it...the Republicans play the game, they win elections, they lose elections, they wait for the next election...the democrats engage in all out, total political war....they will use anything they have to to destroy their political enemies...yes, enemies, not opponents.......they will use the law, the courts, government agencies....and they will not hesitate, and as time goes by, they get less and less concerned about appearances.......



Get real. Both parties do this.  

A city passes a sensible gun law, you guys run off to the courts and whine about how they are violating your 2A rights, even though you don't belong to a well-regulated militia. 

You guys intentionally undermine the census to undercount minorities and then Gerrymander to protect seats. 

The reality is, you guys are losing because you are in a shrinking minority- Angry White Males with no sense of decency.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Nov 12, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> remember, everyone, Mormon Bob is a total Christian, who really thinks murder is bad, unless it's people he doesn't like.



  When a crazy person is pointing a gun into a crowd of people, with her finger on the trigger, it is not murder to kill her; that would be a legitimate case of self-defense.


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 12, 2022)

Bob Blaylock said:


> When a crazy person is pointing a gun into a crowd of people, with her finger on the trigger, it is not murder to kill her; that would be a legitimate case of self-defense.



Everyone knew the gun wasn't loaded, Mormon Bob.   

Who's a little Blood Atonement Psycho?  You are.... you are...


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 12, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> What kind of idiot needs to use a shotgun for home defense.



The kind that only wants to shoot the intruder once.

I knew a guy once who kept his Remington 870 loaded and ready.    The first round was a nonlethal beanbag round.   The second was 00 buckshot.   He felt like he was being merciful, if they knew what was good for them.


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 12, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> And that would suck if any of those people were still alive.
> 
> BUt I guess you think black people are stupid, since 90%+ of them are still voting for the party that elected the first black president and the first black vice president.


Elected them because of skin color ? Well that's racist as hell, because last I checked a person's skin color hasn't got a damned thing to do with their intellect, character or other. And worse you crazies found security in covering for any mistakes made, by throwing the racist card everytime someone challenged the policies of government enacted or signed off on by Obama.


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 12, 2022)

WinterBorn said:


> The kind that only wants to shoot the intruder once.
> 
> I knew a guy once who kept his Remington 870 loaded and ready.    The first round was a nonlethal beanbag round.   The second was 00 buckshot.   He felt like he was being merciful, if they knew what was good for them.


You actually responded with a manor of common sense when it came to dealing with the Democrat shill JoeB ?? 

Amazing, keep it up.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Nov 12, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> > When a crazy person is pointing a gun into a crowd of people, with her finger on the trigger, it is not murder to kill her; that would be a legitimate case of self-defense.
> ...



  Nobody knew that the gun was unloaded.  Nobody had any basis on which to assume that.  You have no basis, now, on which to assume that it wasn't loaded.  The picture clearly shows a large-capacity drum magazine mounted to the gun.

  Everyone who knows anything about gun safety know to never assume a gun is unloaded, never point a gun at anything or anyone that you do not intend to shoot, and never have your finger on the trigger unless you assume to shoot.

  This corrupt bitch pointing a gun into a crowd of people with her finger on the trigger, was _prima facie_ just cause to assume that she meant to shoot someone, and just cause to shoot her in self-defense.


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 12, 2022)

Bob Blaylock said:


> Nobody knew that the gun was unloaded.  Nobody had any basis on which to assume that.  You have no basis, now, on which to assume that it wasn't loaded.  The picture clearly shows a large-capacity drum magazine mounted to the gun.
> 
> Everyone who knows anything about gun safety know to never assume a gun is unloaded, never point a gun at anything or anyone that you do not intend to shoot, and never have your finger on the trigger unless you assume to shoot.
> 
> ...




The people on the set of the Crow and Rust thought the gun was unloaded and safe too.........


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 13, 2022)

beagle9 said:


> Elected them because of skin color ? Well that's racist as hell, because last I checked a person's skin color hasn't got a damned thing to do with their intellect, character or other. And worse you crazies found security in covering for any mistakes made, by throwing the racist card everytime someone challenged the policies of government enacted or signed off on by Obama.



Uh, we've had 45 white presidents and 47 1/2* white vice presidents.    
I agree, electing complete knobs like Trump, Bush, Quayle and Agnew to these offices just because they were white was the wrong thing to do. 

(*- Charles Curtis, Vice President under Hoover, was half Native American.)  



Bob Blaylock said:


> Nobody knew that the gun was unloaded. Nobody had any basis on which to assume that. You have no basis, now, on which to assume that it wasn't loaded. The picture clearly shows a large-capacity drum magazine mounted to the gun.



You do realize it was a staged event with security, right Mormon Bob.  Or are you just enjoying your wank fantasies of murdering an elderly woman?


----------



## Hollie (Nov 13, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Uh, we've had 45 white presidents and 47 1/2* white vice presidents.
> I agree, electing complete knobs like Trump, Bush, Quayle and Agnew to these offices just because they were white was the wrong thing to do.
> 
> (*- Charles Curtis, Vice President under Hoover, was half Native American.)
> ...


As usual, you rattle off nonsensical claims without a clue as to accuracy or validity. 

What evidence can you provide to support your claim that Trump, Bush, Quayle and Agnew were elected because they were white?

I think everyone gets it. You despise white people. But that's no excuse for your racist, nonsensical claims.


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 13, 2022)

Hollie said:


> As usual, you rattle off nonsensical claims without a clue as to accuracy or validity.
> 
> What evidence can you provide to support your claim that Trump, Bush, Quayle and Agnew were elected because they were white?
> 
> I think everyone gets it. You despise white people. But that's no excuse for your racist, nonsensical claims.


Great response. He clearly shows his disdain for white's, but he's no racist, NO not Joe just ask him. ROTFLMBO 🤣🤣🤣 🤣🤣🤣

It's been well established that Joe is a racist here, but he'll keep on lying and poking the bear for the Democrat's regardless of how shameful it is for him.

You reckon they might actually pay him ? They should demand a refund if they do.


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 13, 2022)

Hollie said:


> What evidence can you provide to support your claim that Trump, Bush, Quayle and Agnew were elected because they were white?



Because they were white... and they were elected.   Hello.  They certainly weren't the brightest bulbs on the block.  



beagle9 said:


> Great response. He clearly shows his disdain for white's, but he's no racist, NO not Joe just ask him. ROTFLMBO
> 
> It's been well established that Joe is a racist here, but he'll keep on lying and poking the bear for the Democrat's regardless of how shameful it is for him.
> 
> You reckon they might actually pay him ? They should demand a refund if they do.



Sorry, buddy, I'm about as pasty white as you get.  

Seems to me that the Democrats should be pretty happy.   They won a midterm that by all rights they should have lost.


----------



## Hollie (Nov 13, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Because they were white... and they were elected.   Hello.  They certainly weren't the brightest bulbs on the block.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see. The leftist argument of circular reasoning: ''They were white, they were elected, therefore they were elected because they were white''

Seems to me, dems should be ecstatic. Their ''president'' is in Columbia, (or is it Cambodia),  praising the Cambodians, (or is it the Columbians),  for.. something or another, or is he in the county of Mental Decline?

Wow. Can't wait for the dems to kick off that "Fetterman for president'', campaign.


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 13, 2022)

Hollie said:


> I see. The leftist argument of circular reasoning: ''They were white, they were elected, therefore they were elected because they were white''



You miss the point entirely.   These guys didn't get the jobs because they were the best or smartest guys we had. 

They got it because of white privilege.  

But you guys go on and on about Obama and Harris, people who got elected DESPITE living in a country that is racist.   Why, it  must be affirmative action.


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 13, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Because they were white... and they were elected.   Hello.  They certainly weren't the brightest bulbs on the block.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So you are one of those white liberals Malcolm X talked about in this game of political football, otherwise one of those white's that wants the Blackman to think of you as his friend, but in reality you are his enemy because you only use him to get your way against your white Republican counter part or opponents, and then you leave them in disarray and confusion when they are let down over and over and over again in the game of convenient usery.


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 13, 2022)

beagle9 said:


> So you are one of those white liberals Malcolm X talked about in this game of political football, otherwise one of those white's that wants the Blackman to think of you as his friend, but in reality you are his enemy because you only use him to get your way against your white Republican counter part or opponents, and then you leave them in disarray and confusion when they are let down over and over and over again in the game of convenient usery.



Um, I don't think you understood what Malcolm X wanted at all... I'm not even sure he did before he was shot by his fellow crazies.  

Here's my overall thought on race relations. 

1) America is inherently racist.  Have been since we built this country on slavery and genocide. 
2) That said, a lot of liberal ideas for fixing the problem really haven't worked.  Affirmative Action doesn't help the people it should be helping, it's penalizing people who don't deserve to be penalized. 
3) Conservatives have no ideas at all.  They just like to pretend the problem doesn't exist. 
4) End of the day, expecting government to fix your problems is a long wait for a train that never comes. This is why I take IM2 to task with his incessant whining. You aren't going to fix the problem by whining or expecting the government to give you reparations.


----------



## Hollie (Nov 13, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> You miss the point entirely.   These guys didn't get the jobs because they were the best or smartest guys we had.
> 
> They got it because of white privilege.
> 
> But you guys go on and on about Obama and Harris, people who got elected DESPITE living in a country that is racist.   Why, it  must be affirmative action.


You didn't understand the point you were hoping to make. You don't understand that a groupie from the Party of Slavery looking to lecture anyone on ''white privilege'' is a laughable joke. 

Your racism is a debilitating syndrome you need help to resolve. However, don't project your racist ideology onto others and don't presume your racism and self-hating ideology is shared by anyone else.


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 13, 2022)

Hollie said:


> You didn't understand the point you were hoping to make. You don't understand that a groupie from the Party of Slavery looking to lecture anyone on ''white privilege'' is a laughable joke.



I understand it perfectly well... these idiots were put into the highest office of the land not because of merit, but because of privilege.  That you go on and on about poor Harris (who actually achieved her station on merit) is telling about your racism.


----------



## Hollie (Nov 13, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> I understand it perfectly well... these idiots were put into the highest office of the land not because of merit, but because of privilege.  That you go on and on about poor Harris (who actually achieved her station on merit) is telling about your racism.


You don't understand at all. You have no facts to support your specious claims. You simply further your self-hate and race obsession with these emotional tirades.

You go on and on about Harris who achieved nothing on merit is actually quite telling about your need to shout out your racism. 

You make every waking moment of your miserable, self-loathing existence about race.


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 13, 2022)

Hollie said:


> You don't understand at all. You have no facts to support your specious claims. You simply further your self-hate and race obsession with these emotional tirades.



you are throwing a hissy.  Are you really arguing that Dan Quayle advanced on "merit"?  



Hollie said:


> You go on and on about Harris who achieved nothing on merit is actually quite telling about your need to shout out your racism.



Harris's resume is pretty impressive, actually. 

District Attorney
States Attorney
Senator
Vice President. 

But you do go on.


----------



## Hollie (Nov 13, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> you are throwing a hissy.  Are you really arguing that Dan Quayle advanced on "merit"?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your tirades are funny to watch. 

Harris's resume: Willie Brown groupie.


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 13, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Your tirades are funny to watch.
> 
> Harris's resume: Willie Brown groupie.



So - Trump cheats on all three wives, pays porn stars for sex, and you guys are all okay with that. 

But 20 years ago, Harris had a relationship with a man who was separated from his wife, and OH MY GOD, THAT WHORE!!!!


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Nov 13, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> You do realize it was a staged event with security, right Mormon Bob. Or are you just enjoying your wank fantasies of murdering an elderly woman?



  Irrelevant.

  She pointed a gun into a crowd of people, with her finger on the trigger.

  That's _prima facie_ an imminent death threat, and just cause for anyone in the crowd to have shot her in self-defense.

  The sets of The Crow and Rust were also _“staged events”_.  Brandon Lee and Halyna Hutchins are just as dead as they would have been, if their shooting happened in the wild; just as dead as anyone in the audience would have been if the gun that the corrupt bitch Feinstein was brandishing had gone off.

  Among the lies you occasionally tell, is of your alleged experience in the army as a weapons specialist.  If that were true, then you would know damn well the basic rules of gun safety, including the knowledge that you *NEVER* assume that a gun is unloaded, you *NEVER* point a gun at anyone you don't intend to shoot, and you *NEVER* have your finger on the trigger unless you mean to pull it.

  If you really had the experience that you claim to have had, then there is no way you would be making excuses for the outrageously unsafe manner in which that picture shows the corrupt bitch Feinstein mishandling a gun.

  And keep in mind, that is a corrupt tyrannical bitch that presumes to make policy telling us, her rightful masters, what guns we may or may not have, and yet she cannot demonstrate even the most basic knowledge and competence regarding the safe handling of arms.  And apparently, neither can you, given the excuses that you persist in making on her behalf.  And you claim a past background and experience that leaves you with no excuse whatsoever.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Nov 13, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> I understand it perfectly well... these idiots were put into the highest office of the land not because of merit, but because of privilege.  That you go on and on about poor Harris (who actually achieved her station on merit) is telling about your racism.



  Is it your claim that Barack Obama or Kamala _“The Whore”_ Harris achieved the positions that they did, on the basis of merit?  That they would have at least as easily achieved the same positions if they were _“privileged”_ white men?


----------



## themirrorthief (Nov 13, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> You miss the point entirely.   These guys didn't get the jobs because they were the best or smartest guys we had.
> 
> They got it because of white privilege.
> 
> But you guys go on and on about Obama and Harris, people who got elected DESPITE living in a country that is racist.   Why, it  must be affirmative action.


I get it...you are a racist....get woke and get over your hatred of white people Jesse Jackson


----------



## themirrorthief (Nov 13, 2022)

Bob Blaylock said:


> Irrelevant.
> 
> She pointed a gun into a crowd of people, with her finger on the trigger.
> 
> ...



we got to get rid of hammers first they are dangerous to old democrats


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 13, 2022)

Bob Blaylock said:


> Irrelevant.
> 
> She pointed a gun into a crowd of people, with her finger on the trigger.
> 
> That's _prima facie_ an imminent death threat, and just cause for anyone in the crowd to have shot her in self-defense.




Right, Bob, you know, you need to see someone about your murder wank fantasies before you hurt someone.  



Bob Blaylock said:


> Is it your claim that Barack Obama or Kamala _“The Whore”_ Harris achieved the positions that they did, on the basis of merit? That they would have at least as easily achieved the same positions if they were _“privileged”_ white men?



Yup, wonderful misogyny on display.  How dare a woman have a healthy sex life.   You know, unlike your  Hero Trump who cheated on all three of his wives and had to pay a porn star for sex.  



Bob Blaylock said:


> The sets of The Crow and Rust were also _“staged events”_. Brandon Lee and Halyna Hutchins are just as dead as they would have been, if their shooting happened in the wild; just as dead as anyone in the audience would have been if the gun that the corrupt bitch Feinstein was brandishing had gone off.



Yeah, I think that if they started shooting actors on sets because they have a prop gun that MIGHT go off if the prop master wasn't doing his job, that would be a bit of a problem... but okay, Bob, you are stretching logic here. 



Bob Blaylock said:


> Among the lies you occasionally tell, is of your alleged experience in the army as a weapons specialist. If that were true, then you would know damn well the basic rules of gun safety, including the knowledge that you *NEVER* assume that a gun is unloaded, you *NEVER* point a gun at anyone you don't intend to shoot, and you *NEVER* have your finger on the trigger unless you mean to pull it.



Quite the contrary, when we sent guys out in the field, we knew damned well if they had live ammo or not.  They either had live ammo, or they had blank ammo.  When it was live ammo, we had a lot more people monitoring what everyone was doing, how they held their weapons entering or leaving the range, and so on. 



Bob Blaylock said:


> And keep in mind, that is a corrupt tyrannical bitch that [presumes to make policy telling us, her rightful masters, what guns we may or may not have, and yet she cannot demonstrate even the most basic knowledge and competence regarding the safe handling of arms. And apparently, neither can you, given the excuses that you persist in making on her behalf. And you claim a past background and experience that leaves you with no excuse whatsoever.



You've obviously never served, or you'd realize just how casually guys handled their guns.   When I went through boot camp in 1981, we had one recruit who shot off the foot of a Range NCO on a live fire range. 









						The Army set a record low for accidental deaths in fiscal 2022
					

“Even the loss of one soldier to a mishap is unacceptable.”




					www.armytimes.com
				




So it was a staged event where she displayed an unloaded weapon designed for a battlefield and asked the very valid question of why a civilian would need one of these.


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 13, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> So - Trump cheats on all three wives, pays porn stars for sex, and you guys are all okay with that.
> 
> But 20 years ago, Harris had a relationship with a man who was separated from his wife, and OH MY GOD, THAT WHORE!!!!


No the difference is when Trump got elected regardless of your accusations, he actually proved he could serve the citizen's of this country.

Kamala Harris has proved after her election that she can't handle the job, so maybe you knucklehead's might try and become more qualified about who it is that you deem as electable, and therefore is qualified before you keep getting your aces handed to you while the egg drips from your faces.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Nov 13, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Yup, wonderful misogyny on display. How dare a woman have a healthy sex life.



  Most people don't consider selling sexual favors to married men in exchange for career opportunities to be a _“healthy sex life”_.




JoeB131 said:


> You know, unlike your Hero Trump who cheated on all three of his wives and had to pay a porn star for sex.



  I'm not going to defend that.  I fully acknowledge that Trump has displayed many lapses of moral character that I find repugnant; and I will not make excuses for that, ever.  It's funny that you only care about such immoral behavior when you can use it to condemn someone; otherwise, a blatant whore who sells sexual favors to married men in exchange for career opportunities for which  she never would have qualified on her own merits, is, to you, having a _“healthy sex life”_.




JoeB131 said:


> So it was a staged event where she displayed an unloaded weapon designed for a battlefield and asked the very valid question of why a civilian would need one of these.



*SHE POINTED A GUN AT A CROWD OF PEOPLE, WITH HER FINGER ON THE TRIGGER.*  None of the excuses that you persist in making for her, mitigate that in the least.  All that they do is to demonstrate what a lying piece of shit you are, when you claim the experience that you do, with regard to weapon handling.

  I never served in the military, but I did take JROTC in high school.  At that level, I was trained much better than you obviously have been, with regard to basic firearm safety.

  You claim to have been in the Army, and you claim to have been in a position specifically oriented toward weapon handling.  I call bullshit.  There is simply no way that you were in such a position, without being much better trained in weapon safety than I was, and there's no way you'd have received such training, and still be making excuses for this corrupt bitch about the way she was carelessly handling a gun.


----------



## Hollie (Nov 13, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> So - Trump cheats on all three wives, pays porn stars for sex, and you guys are all okay with that.
> 
> But 20 years ago, Harris had a relationship with a man who was separated from his wife, and OH MY GOD, THAT WHORE!!!!


But... but.... but... but what about Trump.

It's pretty typical to see you abandon your nonsense claims with the ''but.... but... but what about Trump'' deflection.

Harris had a relationship of convenience. She exploited a personal relationship for political gain.

Hey, the whole ''Border Czar" fiasco shows she's a hopelessly overwhelmed layabout without a single coherent thought.

....the significance of the passage of time...


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Nov 13, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Harris had a relationship of convenience. She exploited a personal relationship for political gain.



  Or to put it bluntly, as I have, she exchanged sexual favors for employment opportunities.

  This is, by the way, flatly illegal.  At least in the private sector, it is.  It's covered by sexual harassment laws.


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 13, 2022)

beagle9 said:


> No the difference is when Trump got elected regardless of your accusations, he actually proved he could serve the citizen's of this country.



Well, if you consider a million dead and 65 million jobs lost while the country literally burned, then yes, the citizens were served... Kind of the way a turkey is served on thanksgiving. 



beagle9 said:


> Kamala Harris has proved after her election that she can't handle the job, so maybe you knucklehead's might try and become more qualified about who it is that you deem as electable, and therefore is qualified before you keep getting your aces handed to you while the egg drips from your faces.



Oh, she's done a fine job, helping shepherd through the president's agenda...  It makes you shitheads unhappy, but I love those Republican Tears.


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 13, 2022)

Bob Blaylock said:


> Most people don't consider selling sexual favors to married men in exchange for career opportunities to be a _“healthy sex life”_.



Well, good thing she didn't do that.  Also, I can tell you never worked in an office, where "who is banging the manager to get promoted" is a common game. 



Bob Blaylock said:


> I'm not going to defend that. I fully acknowledge that Trump has displayed many lapses of moral character that I find repugnant; and I will not make excuses for that, ever. It's funny that you only care about such immoral behavior when you can use it to condemn someone; otherwise, a blatant whore who sells sexual favors to married men in exchange for career opportunities for which she never would have qualified on her own merits, is, to you, having a _“healthy sex life”_.



You don't have to defend it, you support it.  What is that old saying, "All that evil needs to succeed is for good people to do nothing." 

And when you use terms like "Whore", it shows your misogyny.  



Bob Blaylock said:


> *SHE POINTED A GUN AT A CROWD OF PEOPLE, WITH HER FINGER ON THE TRIGGER.* None of the excuses that you persist in making for her, mitigate that in the least. All that they do is to demonstrate what a lying piece of shit you are, when you claim the experience that you do, with regard to weapon handling.
> 
> I never served in the military, but I did take JROTC in high school. At that level, I was trained much better than you obviously have been, with regard to basic firearm safety.



Well, we actually trained with real weapons, not toys.  JROTC, what a joke.

Feinstein was at a controlled even demonstrating an unloaded weapon, and pointing out how crazy it was civilians could buy them. 



Bob Blaylock said:


> You claim to have been in the Army, and you claim to have been in a position specifically oriented toward weapon handling. I call @bullshit. There is simply no way that you were in such a position, without being much better trained in weapon safety than I was, and there's no way you'd have received such training, and still be making excuses for this corrupt bitch about the way she was carelessly handling a gun.



Again, showed you the pictures of my time in service... but since we know Mormons have no integrity... we know you aren't man enough to admit you are wrong.


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 13, 2022)

Hollie said:


> But... but.... but... but what about Trump.
> 
> It's pretty typical to see you abandon your nonsense claims with the ''but.... but... but what about Trump'' deflection.
> 
> Harris had a relationship of convenience. She exploited a personal relationship for political gain.



Or maybe she had a real affection for the guy...    
But, hey, I don't judge anyone else's relationships...  Except Trump, he's slime.  Your third wife is at home with your fifth kid and you are off fucking a porn star, that's kind of low.


----------



## Hollie (Nov 13, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Or maybe she had a real affection for the guy...
> But, hey, I don't judge anyone else's relationships...  Except Trump, he's slime.  Your third wife is at home with your fifth kid and you are off fucking a porn star, that's kind of low.


Or, maybe she saw job advancement and a bigger paycheck that could happen a lot faster with certain favors.

But hey, you don’t judge anyone else’s relationships, except when your it serves your TDS.


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 13, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Or, maybe she saw job advancement and a bigger paycheck that could happen a lot faster with certain favors.
> 
> But hey, you don’t judge anyone else’s relationships, except when your it serves your TDS.



She's an attorney.. you really think serving on some part time boards helped her career that much?  
The problem is that everything in Trump's life indicates he's a piece of shit.


----------



## Hollie (Nov 13, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> She's an attorney.. you really think serving on some part time boards helped her career that much?
> The problem is that everything in Trump's life indicates he's a piece of shit.



She’s a hack ambulance chaser. Do you really think she had any chance at a career without a sugar daddy?

The problem is that Trump haunts your world and your every waking thought is about Trump. 

Get some counseling.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Nov 13, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> > Most people don't consider selling sexual favors to married men in exchange for career opportunities to be a _“healthy sex life”_.
> ...



  She did exactly that.  There was not even any attempt made to hide it.

  And in her performance of every public office she has ever held, she has very solidly demonstrated that she was never anywhere close to qualified or competent to hold that office.

  If she had not whored herself out, she would have never amounted to anything more than a low-grade ambulance chaser, and most of us would have been spared from ever having had to hear of her.




JoeB131 said:


> Also, I can tell you never worked in an office, where "who is banging the manager to get promoted" is a common game.



  No, I certainly have not.  Nor have most other people.

  All that this shows is the sort of people with whom you associate.  No surprise, at all.

  You associate with the lowest of barely-human and subhuman filth, and you assume that the way that they behave is reflective of how normal people behave.  It's not.

  Be judged by the company that you keep.




JoeB131 said:


> And when you use terms like "Whore", it shows your misogyny.



  The real misogyny is in holding this degenerate slut up as representative of women in general.  Any woman of any character at all should be deeply insulted to be lumped in with this trollop.




JoeB131 said:


> Well, we actually trained with real weapons, not toys. JROTC, what a joke.



  If true, then you have no excuse whatsoever.



JoeB131 said:


> Feinstein was at a controlled even demonstrating an unloaded weapon, and pointing out how crazy it was civilians could buy them.



*  SHE POINTED A GUN INTO A CROWD OF PEOPLE, WITH HER FINGER ON THE TRIGGER.*

  If you really had the background that you claim, then there is no way you would even think of making excuses for that.




JoeB131 said:


> Again, showed you the pictures of my time in service... but since we know Mormons have no integrity... we know you aren't man enough to admit you are wrong.



  Like you're anyone to speak of integrity.  It would be difficult to think of more than one or two others on this forum, who have less integrity than you clearly do.


----------



## Vastator (Nov 13, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> And that would suck if any of those people were still alive.
> 
> BUt I guess you think black people are stupid, since 90%+ of them are still voting for the party that elected the first black president and the first black vice president.


She's Indian. Not Black. But thanks for showing the Democrats hand...


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 13, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Well, if you consider a million dead and 65 million jobs lost while the country literally burned, then yes, the citizens were served... Kind of the way a turkey is served on thanksgiving.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, she's done a fine job, helping shepherd through the president's agenda...  It makes you shitheads unhappy, but I love those Republican Tears.


Now you've resorted to talking bull crap because you literally can't defend these people. 

Well if you consider that Joe's buddy China and it's damned China virus was unleashed at a very suspicious time, and then it has also been learned that we had our hands in that damned lab, and also learned that we were doing gain of function, well then you figure it all out as to why you have those Numbers you spouted above. Trump thank God had nothing to do with that catastrophic bull crap, and it's possible that we will get to the bottom of the situation yet.


----------



## Vastator (Nov 13, 2022)

beagle9 said:


> Now you've resorted to talking bull crap because you literally can't defend these people.
> 
> Well if you consider that Joe's buddy China and it's damned China virus was unleashed at a very suspicious time, and then it has also been learned that we had our hands in that damned lab, and also learned that we were doing gain of function, well then you figure it all out as to why you have those Numbers you spouted above. Trump thank God had nothing to do with that catastrophic bull crap, and it's possible that we will get to the bottom of the situation yet.


It's all fun, and games till the producers give up on rigged voting... It's less fun for the neighbors who knew, but wouldn't speak out...


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 14, 2022)

Bob Blaylock said:


> She did exactly that. There was not even any attempt made to hide it.
> 
> And in her performance of every public office she has ever held, she has very solidly demonstrated that she was never anywhere close to qualified or competent to hold that office.



The people of your state disagreed, electing her to office several times.  



Bob Blaylock said:


> No, I certainly have not. Nor have most other people.
> 
> All that this shows is the sort of people with whom you associate. No surprise, at all.


real world...  it happens all the time.  I remember one poor fool whose girlfriend traded up to a manager, and he made the mistake of being jealous about it, and got himself downsized.   Another company I worked at a married woman used to have quickies with a co-worker during lunch.  

Office affairs are common, Bob.   And people aren't bad for having them.   Certainly better than paying a porn star for sex when your third wife is at home with your fifth baby. 



Bob Blaylock said:


> The real misogyny is in holding this degenerate slut up as representative of women in general. Any woman of any character at all should be deeply insulted to be lumped in with this trollop.



Um, outside of your cult, most women have sex outside of marriage.  Often with people they know. 



Bob Blaylock said:


> *SHE POINTED A GUN INTO A CROWD OF PEOPLE, WITH HER FINGER ON THE TRIGGER.*
> 
> If you really had the background that you claim, then there is no way you would even think of making excuses for that.



Right, so even though I've shown you the pictures, no integrity... got it, Bob.   No sensible person would shoot a WHITE person for merely holding a gun.  It's why THESE assholes didn't get shot.  





(Note, second amendment rights do not actually apply to people of color.) 



Bob Blaylock said:


> Like you're anyone to speak of integrity. It would be difficult to think of more than one or two others on this forum, who have less integrity than you clearly do.



Um, okay, but again, gave you photographic proof of my service.  But if it makes you feel better to have your own fantasies about me, knock yourself out.   Just don't stain your magic underwear, it will make Mormon Geezus cry.


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 14, 2022)

beagle9 said:


> Now you've resorted to talking bull crap because you literally can't defend these people.
> 
> Well if you consider that Joe's buddy China and it's damned China virus was unleashed at a very suspicious time, and then it has also been learned that we had our hands in that damned lab, and also learned that we were doing gain of function, well then you figure it all out as to why you have those Numbers you spouted above. Trump thank God had nothing to do with that catastrophic bull crap, and it's possible that we will get to the bottom of the situation yet.



If the Chinese were going to do that, they'd have released it directly, not infected their own people and then hope Trump would be so criminally incompetent to let it spread. 

Trump was president when Covid Broke out.  He failed on every front in dealing with it.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Nov 14, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> real world... it happens all the time. I remember one poor fool whose girlfriend traded up to a manager, and he made the mistake of being jealous about it, and got himself downsized. Another company I worked at a married woman used to have quickies with a co-worker during lunch.
> 
> Office affairs are common, Bob. And people aren't bad for having them.





JoeB131 said:


> Um, outside of your cult, most women have sex outside of marriage. Often with people they know.



  It's just like I said.

  You associate with the lowest of barely-human and subhuman scum, and you assume, in error, that normal people behave in the same manner as the filth with which you associate.

  No, normal people do not behave that way.


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 14, 2022)

Bob Blaylock said:


> It's just like I said.
> 
> You associate with the lowest of barely-human and subhuman scum, and you assume, in error, that normal people behave in the same manner as the filth with which you associate.
> 
> No, normal people do not behave that way.



Really, let's review, shall we. 

Data from the 2002 survey indicate that by age 20, 77% of respondents had had sex, 75% had had premarital sex, and 12% had married; by age 44, 95% of respondents (94% of women, 96% of men, and 97% of those who had ever had sex) had had premarital sex. 









						Trends in Premarital Sex in the United States, 1954–2003
					

Policy and programmatic efforts promoting sexual abstinence until marriage have increased, but it is unclear whether establishing such behavior as normative is a realistic public health goal. This study examined the proportion of individuals in various ...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




So, um, yeah, most people are having sex outside of marriage. 

The two researchers found that about 21 percent of men and 13 percent of women reported infidelity at some point in their lifetime and that this gender difference has been consistent from 2000 to 2016.

Just over half (53.5 percent) of those reporting extramarital sex said they were unfaithful with someone they knew well, such as a close friend. About a third of affairs are with someone who’s somewhat well-known, such as a neighbor, co-worker or long-term acquaintance (about 29.4 percent). The rest of affairs occur with casual acquaintances.









						Extramarital sex partners likely to be close friends, and men are more apt to cheat
					

Americans who admit to having extramarital sex most likely cheat with a close friend, according to research from CU Boulder’s Department of Psychology and Neuroscience.




					www.colorado.edu
				




Sorry, man, Americans just aren't as prude as you want them to be.  

Now go wash your Magic Underwear, you are making Baby Be-jeezue cry.


----------



## Hollie (Nov 14, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> If the Chinese were going to do that, they'd have released it directly, not infected their own people and then hope Trump would be so criminally incompetent to let it spread.
> 
> Trump was president when Covid Broke out.  He failed on every front in dealing with it.


Your debilitating TDS has flared up again. Trump was responsible for the vaccine led effort. 

It was the dems who failed on every front. It is the dems who are still pimping mask mandates.


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 14, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Your debilitating TDS has flared up again. Trump was responsible for the vaccine led effort.
> 
> It was the dems who failed on every front. It is the dems who are still pimping mask mandates.



Democrats weren't in charge when this thing broke out... Trump was.   And as Harry Truman said, "The Buck Stops Here". 

Except for Trump.  The Buck never gets anywhere hear his desk.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Nov 14, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Your debilitating TDS has flared up again. Trump was responsible for the vaccine led effort.
> 
> It was the dems who failed on every front. *It is the dems who are still pimping mask mandates.*



  And the mRNA _“vaccines”_ that have now been proven to be unsafe, ineffective, and unnecessary.


----------



## Hollie (Nov 14, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Democrats weren't in charge when this thing broke out... Trump was.   And as Harry Truman said, "The Buck Stops Here".
> 
> Except for Trump.  The Buck never gets anywhere hear his desk.


Democrats were in charge when the Wuhan virus was completely mismanaged. 

TDS causes you to blame dem failures on everyone but yourselves.

As dems say, "I Blame Trump".


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Nov 14, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Democrats weren't in charge when this thing broke out... Trump was.



  It was not Trump who exploited this absurd hoax for malicious political purposes, seizing and abusing unprecedented illegitimate powers, destroying essential freedoms, sabotaging the economy, and trying to force us to take dangerous experimental drugs.

  It was your side that did that, all of it.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Nov 14, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Democrats were in charge when the Wuhan virus was completely mismanaged.
> 
> TDS causes you to blame dem failures on everyone but yourselves.
> 
> As dems say, "I Blame Trump".



  Democraps have been doing that for a long time—putting forth policies that anyone should know will produce bad results, and trying to blame their opposition for these bad results.


----------



## JoeMoma (Nov 14, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> What kind of idiot needs to use a shotgun for home defense.


Joe Biden


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 14, 2022)

Bob Blaylock said:


> And the mRNA _“vaccines”_ that have now been proven to be unsafe, ineffective, and unnecessary.


And where did you get your medical degree from. 

Gee, who am I going to believe on this issue, my Doctor or some guy who thinks he's wearing Magic Underwear... that's a tough one. 



Bob Blaylock said:


> It was not Trump who exploited this absurd hoax for malicious political purposes, seizing and abusing unprecedented illegitimate powers, destroying essential freedoms, sabotaging the economy, and trying to force us to take dangerous experimental drugs.


No, Trump ignored the problem and a million people died.  The countries that actually took appropriate action had nowhere near our levels of death.


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 14, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Democrats were in charge when the Wuhan virus was completely mismanaged.



Yup, let's give the virus a racist name... that'll fix the problem.


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 14, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Really, let's review, shall we.
> 
> Data from the 2002 survey indicate that by age 20, 77% of respondents had had sex, 75% had had premarital sex, and 12% had married; by age 44, 95% of respondents (94% of women, 96% of men, and 97% of those who had ever had sex) had had premarital sex.
> 
> ...


You going to actually sit here and state the factual history of what you liberals caused in this country, otherwise admit to your parties cultural rot aimed at the targeted generation's????? Wow.


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 14, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> And where did you get your medical degree from.
> 
> Gee, who am I going to believe on this issue, my Doctor or some guy who thinks he's wearing Magic Underwear... that's a tough one.
> 
> ...


Stop your lying already... Trump absolutely didn't ignore the problem, but rather he went into emergency mode therefore securing ventilators, and drug's in order to battle the pandemic. 

You people created the false narrative to try and destroy Trump with it, just like the multiple narratives that were kept in reserve encase one thing failed, then y'all could quickly go to another one.


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 14, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Yup, let's give the virus a racist name... that'll fix the problem.


Now city names are racist ? ROTFLMBO 🤣🤣🤣 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣 🤣🤣


----------



## Hollie (Nov 14, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Yup, let's give the virus a racist name... that'll fix the problem.


Wuhan is a racist name?. You delicate flower. 

Oh, dear. I've offended your delicate leftist sensibilities. 

Please compile a list of allowable attributed names for diseases and any locations that are not allowed to be associated with those diseases. 

Further, provide a list of preferred pronouns for diseases so we don't offend those diseases.


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 14, 2022)

Bob Blaylock said:


> It was not Trump who exploited this absurd hoax for malicious political purposes, seizing and abusing unprecedented illegitimate powers, destroying essential freedoms, sabotaging the economy, and trying to force us to take dangerous experimental drugs.
> 
> It was your side that did that, all of it.




Yep......the democrats were willing to destroy their own states to bring down the U.S. economy to win the election......that is the level of evil we are facing....


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Nov 14, 2022)

beagle9 said:


> Stop your lying already...



  You might as well ask a common house fly not to eat shit, as ask Incel Joe not to lie.

  Lying is what it does.

  Lying is what it is.

  Lying is what defines it.


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 14, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Yup, let's give the virus a racist name... that'll fix the problem.




Yeah...you are so right........what a racist name....it's not like The Spanish Flu.....The German Measles......The Japanese Small Pox outbreak....the Persian Plague, the Russian Typhus empidemic....the New Orleans Yellow Fever outbreak....

You are so poisoned by this world, that you are truly vile.....you should get to church and work real hard at finding God....


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Nov 14, 2022)

2aguy said:


> You are so poisoned by this world, that you are truly vile.....you should get to church and work real hard at finding God....



Incel Joe has willfully, knowingly rebelled against God.  It is a vivid example of what happens when a creature that was once human, drives God out of itself, and allows Satan to fill the resulting void.


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 15, 2022)

beagle9 said:


> You going to actually sit here and state the factual history of what you liberals caused in this country, otherwise admit to your parties cultural rot aimed at the targeted generation's????? Wow.



You mean giving rights to all people, creating the middle class, etc.   I mean, yeah, those liberals, what awful people. 



beagle9 said:


> Stop your lying already... Trump absolutely didn't ignore the problem, but rather he went into emergency mode therefore securing ventilators, and drug's in order to battle the pandemic.


Trump also said it would be gone by Easter, told people it was no big deal, undermined efforts by governors to contain it, held super spreader events.  The list goes on how he made Covid so much worse. 



beagle9 said:


> You people created the false narrative to try and destroy Trump with it, just like the multiple narratives that were kept in reserve encase one thing failed, then y'all could quickly go to another one.



Trump was incompetent in his handling of multiple crisis... this is just the one that hit hardest.


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 15, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Wuhan is a racist name?. You delicate flower.
> 
> Oh, dear. I've offended your delicate leftist sensibilities.
> 
> Please compile a list of allowable attributed names for diseases and any locations that are not allowed to be associated with those diseases.


How about just calling it "Covid-19".  Calling it the Wuhan Flu, the China Virus, the "Kung Flu" was to attempt to demonize Asian people, and you saw the resulting spike of violence against Asian-Americans that followed. 



2aguy said:


> Yeah...you are so right........what a racist name....it's not like The Spanish Flu.....The German Measles......The Japanese Small Pox outbreak....the Persian Plague, the Russian Typhus empidemic....the New Orleans Yellow Fever outbreak....



You have to go back decades to find these kinds of misattributed names.  For instance, the 1918 Flu Epidemic didn't start in Spain.  Spain was just the first country to report on it because the other countries were still engaged in WWI, and heavily censored bad news.  



2aguy said:


> ou are so poisoned by this world, that you are truly vile.....you should get to church and work real hard at finding God....



Yes, pointing out Trump's racism is totally against God's plan.  God totally sent Donald Trump... because he ran out of Locust, I guess. 



Bob Blaylock said:


> has willfully, knowingly rebelled against God. It is a vivid example of what happens when a creature that was once human, drives God out of itself, and allows Satan to fill the resulting void.



Aren't Mormon Jesus and Mormon Satan brothers?   Why do you need these silly fairy tales to be a "good person".  Of course, a "good person" doesn't want to murder people for petty property crimes or reproductive choices.   Maybe you need to find God.   You can start by quitting your deranged cult.


----------



## Hollie (Nov 15, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> How about just calling it "Covid-19".  Calling it the Wuhan Flu, the China Virus, the "Kung Flu" was to attempt to demonize Asian people, and you saw the resulting spike of violence against Asian-Americans that followed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How about you woke-afflicted grow up. Let us know what preferred pronouns your virus will require it to be called as opposed to Wuhan virus.


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 15, 2022)

Hollie said:


> How about you woke-afflicted grow up. Let us know what preferred pronouns your virus will require it to be called as opposed to Wuhan virus.



No one was talking about pronouns. 

How about instead of calling it racist names that resulted in violence against Asian-Americans, we call it what the scientists call it.  Covid-19. 

I mean, I prefer calling it TRUMP PLAGUE(TM), since Trump likes to put his name on stuff, and this was truly his fuckup.  But if we are going to be technical, Covid-19 is the technical term. 

The *Co*rona*vi*rus *d*isease 20*19*.  You know, the one that Trump was told existed in 2019, but he waited until March 2020 to do anything about it.


----------



## Hollie (Nov 15, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> No one was talking about pronouns.
> 
> How about instead of calling it racist names that resulted in violence against Asian-Americans, we call it what the scientists call it.  Covid-19.
> 
> ...


You have really succumbed to the disease woke'ism. Sorry, but I'm not going to embrace your preferred pronouns for either diseases or people. 

Your TDS is laughable as you blame Trump for the *WUHAN VIRUS* 《---- note my use of bold, gargantuan text for that sense of drama and urgency. 

Would you prefer They, Them or It as your preferred pronoun for the *WUHAN VIRUS*


----------



## M14 Shooter (Nov 15, 2022)

Hollie said:


> *WUHAN VIRUS*


I prefer:  Kung Flu


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 15, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> No one was talking about pronouns.
> 
> How about instead of calling it racist names that resulted in violence against Asian-Americans, we call it what the scientists call it.  Covid-19.
> 
> ...


I call you full of it..


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 15, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Would you prefer They, Them or It as your preferred pronoun for the *WUHAN VIRUS*



Because clearly, blaming non-white people for Trump's foulups makes you feel better..  check out this guy.  



M14 Shooter said:


> I prefer: Kung Flu



Yup, proving my point about racism... thanks for helping.


----------



## Hollie (Nov 15, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Because clearly, blaming non-white people for Trump's foulups makes you feel better..  check out this guy.
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, proving my point about racism... thanks for helping.


Because clearly your confused. Even for your TDS afflicted types, “I Blame Trump” for the Wuhan virus is a bit of a stretch. But don’t let your debilitating disease stop you from enjoying your delusions. 

Would you feel better if everyone decided to agree that it was those evil white people, (led by Trump), who developed the Wuhan virus? It’s a loopy conspiracy that every self-loathing leftist could buy in to.


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 16, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Because clearly your confused. Even for your TDS afflicted types, “I Blame Trump” for the Wuhan virus is a bit of a stretch.



Naw, it's not a stretch at all.  

Trump disbanded the pandemic response team.
He threw out the Pandemic response plan developed by Obama. 
He closed down the CDC's field office in Beijing
When warned about the virus in 2019, he was more focused on "getting" Hunter Biden. 
When the first cases hit the US, and governors asked for lockdowns and other preventive measures, he resisted them the whole way.
He downplayed the virus to protect the stock market, saying it would "clear up by Easter". 
He ridiculed mask wearing to the point where it became a culture issue. 
He undermined Dr. Fauci and pushed Quacks like Scott Atlas
He withdrew the US from cooperation with the World Health Organization
He promoted fake cures like Hydrochloroquinine and Intervectmin 
When OTHER PEOPLE developed vaccines, he fumbled the initial distribution- only achieving 1 million first shots out of a planned goal of 10 million by Dec. 31st. 

In short, there are things a government is SUPPOSED to do when confronted with a plague like this.   The Canadians did them.  The Japanese did them.  Some European nations did them. (Others, like the UK and Italy, failed miserably)  Trump didn't do them. 

Schools of government will teach Trump's response for decades under "Don't do THAT!"


----------



## Hollie (Nov 16, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Naw, it's not a stretch at all.
> 
> Trump disbanded the pandemic response team.
> He threw out the Pandemic response plan developed by Obama.
> ...


As one would expect, Wuhan virus ''twoofers'' tend to be dishonest, leftist hacks. Members of the early response team had been reassigned to other roles in the Wuhan virus response. 

On the other hand, we had the Biden politburo colluding with Democrat hacks such as Fauci, the leftist controlled CDC and the teachers union who saw the Wuhan virus as a money making / power grab opportunity. It was republican Ron DeSantis who used integrity and honesty to keep schools open and not use the Wuhan virus to rule like so many mini-dictators ad we saw with leftist tyrants. 

There was no worse mismanagement than that portrayed by the left. 

Some reflection tells us that government and school administrators will look back and see the leftist response described as, ''are you really that stupid?''


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 16, 2022)

Hollie said:


> As one would expect, Wuhan virus ''twoofers'' tend to be dishonest, leftist hacks. Members of the early response team had been reassigned to other roles in the Wuhan virus response.



Point was, they weren't working on Pandemics.  They were working on bio-warfare threats, something that has never happened and probably never will.  



Hollie said:


> On the other hand, we had the Biden politburo colluding with Democrat hacks such as Fauci, the leftist controlled CDC and the teachers union who saw the Wuhan virus as a money making / power grab opportunity. It was republican Ron DeSantis who used integrity and honesty to keep schools open and not use the Wuhan virus to rule like so many mini-dictators ad we saw with leftist tyrants.



Florida had more Covid Deaths than New York.   It is darned close to California.  









						US COVID-19 cases and deaths by state
					

How is the nation faring against COVID-19, both overall and at a state level? Get the answers here, with data on hotspots and infection rates. This map tracks the history of coronavirus cases in America, both recent and all-time.




					usafacts.org


----------



## Hollie (Nov 16, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Point was, they weren't working on Pandemics.  They were working on bio-warfare threats, something that has never happened and probably never will.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Point was, leftist governors in particular were the most egregious mini-tyrants. They took their cues from leftist hacks aligned with the Biden politburo and directed by leftist hacks with the CDC, teachers union and specifically Anthony "I am the science" Fauci. 

The Biden / leftist management of the Wuhan virus is a laughable joke until one realizes the damage they did.


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 16, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Point was, leftist governors in particular were the most egregious mini-tyrants. They took their cues from leftist hacks aligned with the Biden politburo and directed by leftist hacks with the CDC, teachers union and specifically Anthony "I am the science" Fauci.



Yes, it was all a conspiracy to make Trump look bad.    Sometimes I don't know if Trumpism is an advanced form of trolling or a cult. 



Hollie said:


> The Biden / leftist management of the Wuhan virus is a laughable joke until one realizes the damage they did.



Except they did what most of the rest of the world did, and the rest of the world did a FAR better job of containing it.  Heck, the Japanese shut down their entire country, cancelled the Olympics and made everyone wear masks.   And Japan only had 42K Covid deaths compared to our 1 million +


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 17, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Point was, they weren't working on Pandemics.  They were working on bio-warfare threats, something that has never happened and probably never will.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah…Fauci was working on pandemic threats…..by giving China money to create them….,,


----------



## Hollie (Nov 17, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Yes, it was all a conspiracy to make Trump look bad.    Sometimes I don't know if Trumpism is an advanced form of trolling or a cult.
> 
> 
> 
> Except they did what most of the rest of the world did, and the rest of the world did a FAR better job of containing it.  Heck, the Japanese shut down their entire country, cancelled the Olympics and made everyone wear masks.   And Japan only had 42K Covid deaths compared to our 1 million +



You can make all the excuses you want for the ''summer of love'' and BLM riots but to suggest that was anything but the responsibility of leftist mayors and governors is just another cult fantasy shared by conspiracy theorists.

Yes, Wuhan virus deaths spiked in the US. Just another failure of the Biden politburo.


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 17, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Yeah…Fauci was working on pandemic threats…..by giving China money to create them….,,



And then we get into bizarre conspiracy theories... because that's all you have.  



Hollie said:


> You can make all the excuses you want for the ''summer of love'' and BLM riots but to suggest that was anything but the responsibility of leftist mayors and governors is just another cult fantasy shared by conspiracy theorists.
> 
> Yes, Wuhan virus deaths spiked in the US. Just another failure of the Biden politburo.



Yup, Trump Plague killed a lot of people.

Trump Racism brought us riots. 

Trump Economic brought us a recession.


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 17, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> And then we get into bizarre conspiracy theories... because that's all you have.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It isn't a conspiracy theory, fauci and the CDC wanted to fund gain of function research here in the U.S. and they were stopped...so they farmed it out to our biggest global enemy......because they wanted to do it and no one was going to stop them.


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 17, 2022)

2aguy said:


> It isn't a conspiracy theory, fauci and the CDC wanted to fund gain of function research here in the U.S. and they were stopped...so they farmed it out to our biggest global enemy......because they wanted to do it and no one was going to stop them.



It's fun to watch you pretend you understand science.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Nov 17, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> It's fun to watch you pretend you understand science.



  Says the freak who believes that Bruce Jenner is a woman.

  Any creature that gives any credence at all to _“transgenderism”_ forfeits any credible claim to _“science”_.


----------



## Hollie (Nov 17, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> And then we get into bizarre conspiracy theories... because that's all you have.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Leftist conspiracy theories are a sad commentary on the inability of leftists to accept responsibility for their failures and inadequacies. 

It was President Trump who spent months offering a National Guard deployment to the leftist "Summer of Love" groupies in Portland'istan for one example.

Trump offers to send National Guard to Portland to quell protest violence


That offer was refused and the leftist city officials allowed the city to burn, kamala Harris offered to help pay bail for the rioters and small business owners were driven out.

It's like watching petulant children flail about to see leftists refuse to accept the results of their fascist ideology as their only ability is to chant the worn out, "I Blame Trump", slogan.


----------



## Hollie (Nov 17, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> It's fun to watch you pretend you understand science.



It's sad to see leftists march in unison like programmed robots as they chant the Fauci. "I am the science" slogan as Fauci watches his leftist minions appear in the obituaries from "unexplained cause".


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 17, 2022)

Bob Blaylock said:


> Says the freak who believes that Bruce Jenner is a woman.
> 
> Any creature that gives any credence at all to _“transgenderism”_ forfeits any credible claim to _“science”_.



Dude, you need to stop fantasizing over Caitlyn Jenner...  it's not healthy. 



Hollie said:


> Leftist conspiracy theories are a sad commentary on the inability of leftists to accept responsibility for their failures and inadequacies.
> 
> It was President Trump who spent months offering a National Guard deployment to the leftist "Summer of Love" groupies in Portland'istan for one example.



Trump can't "offer" the National Guard.  The National Guard can ONLY be activated by the governor for civil emergencies.  The federal government utilizing the Guard is a violation of posse comitatus.  

Also, I can't think of a more useless thing than sending in the guard, and I say that as someone who was in the Illinois Guard for part of my 11 years in the service. 

The guard gets all of ONE DAY a year practicing for civil disturbance training.  That's it.   After Kent State, the guard became VERY RISK ADVERSE, and this was back in the 1980's when I was in.  I'm sure it's gotten even worse since.  

I do remember one thing that happened when I did my own training.   We had this major who said to us, "When we are out on Civil Disturbance Duty, those are not the enemy out there.  They are your fellow citizens, they are damned angry about something, and they have every right to be."    



Hollie said:


> That offer was refused and the leftist city officials allowed the city to burn, kamala Harris offered to help pay bail for the rioters and small business owners were driven out.
> 
> It's like watching petulant children flail about to see leftists refuse to accept the results of their fascist ideology as their only ability is to chant the worn out, "I Blame Trump", slogan.



Here's the thing.  We didn't have nation-wide riots under Obama. Why? Because Obama said the right things and did the right things after these incidents. 

Trump went out and cheered the thug cops on, and then he wondered why people rioted.  Oh, yeah, and all the job losses and being locked in their houses due to TRUMP RECESSION and TRUMP PLAGUE didn't help.


----------



## Hollie (Nov 17, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Dude, you need to stop fantasizing over Caitlyn Jenner...  it's not healthy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Here’s the thing, the leftist governors who enabled BLM rioter and looters along with support from the Biden politburo were allowed to loot and burn cities. 

How did that “Summer of Love” turn out for leftists in Portland? Yeah. Not real well. Dead people and entire city blocks destroyed. That’s the leftist way. 

You have this need to press your usual conspiracy theories about Trump because your TDS is a debilitating disease.


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 17, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> And then we get into bizarre conspiracy theories... because that's all you have.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Get ready for the investigation's into your precious Joe Biden, and his son Hunter, and get ready for the investigation's into Ukraine, the southern border etc. I hope you have to eat with the most bitter of taste every word or lie that you've ever blurted out in here about.


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 18, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Here’s the thing, the leftist governors who enabled BLM rioter and looters along with support from the Biden politburo were allowed to loot and burn cities.
> 
> How did that “Summer of Love” turn out for leftists in Portland? Yeah. Not real well. Dead people and entire city blocks destroyed. That’s the leftist way.



Portland is a mostly white city, so I'm not sure what was going on there or why they kept rioting for months when most of the demonstrations were over by August. Probably a local thing that is a bit more complicated, but frankly, don't really care that much.  

We had riots because we haven't fixed the underlying problems of racism, poverty, etc.   We probably need to do something about that.  




beagle9 said:


> Get ready for the investigation's into your precious Joe Biden, and his son Hunter, and get ready for the investigation's into Ukraine, the southern border etc. I hope you have to eat with the most bitter of taste every word or lie that you've ever blurted out in here about.



Yeah, you guys really don't have a big enough margin to waste time on this nonsense.   You are going to have at most a four seat majority.  You don't have a lot of good will to start with, and going on conspiracy theories isn't going to help you. 

Hey, remember when Republicans were going to "get to the bottom of Waco" in 1995?  Oh, no, they got totally spanked when David Koresh's victims came forward.   Whoops.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 18, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Here is a video looking at shotguns and how they are used...notice the very first shotgun was a weapon used in World War 1 and is still in use today by the militaries around the world......so, if the anti-gunners tell us we can't have "weapons of war," then by that logic pump action shotguns are on their list to be banned and confiscated.......


Children are murdered by their parents more than semiautomatic rifles.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 18, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Yup, let's give the virus a racist name... that'll fix the problem.


So you're calling the Chinese racist for naming one of their cities wuhan?


----------



## Hollie (Nov 18, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Portland is a mostly white city, so I'm not sure what was going on there or why they kept rioting for months when most of the demonstrations were over by August. Probably a local thing that is a bit more complicated, but frankly, don't really care that much.
> 
> We had riots because we haven't fixed the underlying problems of racism, poverty, etc.   We probably need to do something about that.
> 
> ...


Not at all surprised you played the race card. That's stereotypical for the left. The riots in Portland continued because the leftist hacks made allowances for the riots, looting and killing. Portland being "mostly white" is just the typical need for leftists to play the "let's blame whitey", game. That would be an obvious failure on your part to understand that rioting, looting and killing was a hallmark of dozens of leftist run cities. You might want to do an analysis of leftist run cities and provide us your findings as to the extent of damage done by the rioters....based upon race, of course. 

Yeah, leftists need to immerse themselves in conspiracy theories in order to calm an emotional requirement that might otherwise cause them to examine their behaviors under the Magic Kenyan and Biden... and now Biden to do everything they could to stoke the fire of race hatreds. 

Hey, remember when the Party of Slavery did everything they could to maintain the status quo of slave ownership and slave raping? Ah, how you must miss those halcyon days of race hatreds. 

Hey, with all those third world illegals being hurded into the country, you're just tingling with excitement for a do-over with a new, nascent slave population, right?


----------



## Woodznutz (Nov 18, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> You can't whine about "crime" if you are unwilling to address the underlying causes - poverty, racism, mental illness, addiction, gun proliferation.
> 
> The rest of the industrialized world has figured this out.


"Man isn't a thief because he steals. He steals because he is a thief." -Adrian Rogers


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 18, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Not at all surprised you played the race card. That's stereotypical for the left. The riots in Portland continued because the leftist hacks made allowances for the riots, looting and killing. Portland being "mostly white" is just the typical need for leftists to play the "let's blame whitey", game. That would be an obvious failure on your part to understand that rioting, looting and killing was a hallmark of dozens of leftist run cities. You might want to do an analysis of leftist run cities and provide us your findings as to the extent of damage done by the rioters....based upon race, of course.



Not at all.  What was going on in Portland was separate from most of the peaceful BLM demonstrations across the country.  



Hollie said:


> Yeah, leftists need to immerse themselves in conspiracy theories in order to calm an emotional requirement that might otherwise cause them to examine their behaviors under the Magic Kenyan and Biden... and now Biden to do everything they could to stoke the fire of race hatreds.



Nope that was Trump calling Mexicans rapists, calling for the execution of innocent black men, praising police brutality....   



Hollie said:


> Hey, remember when the Party of Slavery d



Your babbling.   Tell you what, when your side goes along with taking down every Confederate Monument andmaking display of the Confederate Flag a hate crime, then I will take your complaints about what "Democrats" did in the 1860's seriously.   

Today, it's YOUR guy who calls Neo Nazis and Neo Confederates "Very Fine People".


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 18, 2022)

Woodznutz said:


> "Man isn't a thief because he steals. He steals because he is a thief." -Adrian Rogers


Spoken like a man who went to bed with a full belly and a warm place to sleep.


----------



## Hollie (Nov 18, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Not at all.  What was going on in Portland was separate from most of the peaceful BLM demonstrations across the country.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I suppose in the alternate realty of leftism, $2 billion in damages are defined as "peaceful protests". 





__





						George Floyd Riots Caused Record-Setting $2 Billion in Damage, New Report Says. Here’s Why the True Cost Is Even Higher | Brad Polumbo
					

According to new reporting, the post-George-Floyd riots caused up to $2 billion in insured property damage. This sets a new record compared to past riots in American history—but the figure actually underestimates the true costs. Here’s why.



					www.google.com
				




Fess'up. You're a Ali Velshi groupie, right?


Oh, dear. I've hurt your delicate feelings. When the leftist, Party of Slavery side decides to take responsibility for the actions, you can take ownership for your self-loathing and for the damage it does.


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 18, 2022)

Hollie said:


> I suppose in the alternate realty of leftism, $2 billion in damages are defined as "peaceful protests".


I suppose in the alternate reality of wingnuts, property is more important than lives.  

These riots happened because cops kill 1000 Americans a year.   And people finally got fed up.


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 18, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Oh, dear. I've hurt your delicate feelings. When the leftist, Party of Slavery side decides to take responsibility for the actions, you can take ownership for your self-loathing and for the damage it does.



I noticed you avoided the topic.  If you guys REALLY think the Confederacy was bad  (which it was), then let's take down every Confederate Monument and Flag and get rid of any "Lost Cause Mythology" in the history books.


----------



## Hollie (Nov 18, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> I noticed you avoided the topic.  If you guys REALLY think the Confederacy was bad  (which it was), then let's take down every Confederate Monument and Flag and get rid of any "Lost Cause Mythology" in the history books.


I noticed you sidestepped taking responsibility for the history that defines the Party of Slavery. It's a very leftist, Party of Slavery thing to do wanting to remove statues, monuments, etc., that bring forth memories and realizations of their history. 

While preaching about "equity", it's the Party of Slavery that wants others to excuse their past and present perversions that include the use of race and ethnicity to subjugate entire populations.


----------



## Woodznutz (Nov 18, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Spoken like a man who went to bed with a full belly and a warm place to sleep.


Them pastors are well paid.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Nov 18, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> I suppose in the alternate reality of wingnuts, property is more important than lives.



  That's a call to be made by the would-be thief of vandal.  If it believes that it's own life is worth more than the opportunity to steal or destroy that property, then it has the choice to keep it's filthy hands off of what does not belong to it.

  Your kind certainly are becoming bolder about considering the opportunity to steal and destroy property to be worth more than the lives of the owners of that property or of anyone else who might intervene.




Bob Blaylock said:


> 1srelluc said:
> 
> 
> > Newly-acquired surveillance video shows a heavily-armed and remarkably polished catalytic converter theft crew working a Chicago residential street this month. The footage shows that the thefts, often dismissed as "property crimes," are serious business for the people who carry them out.
> ...


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 18, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> I noticed you avoided the topic.  If you guys REALLY think the Confederacy was bad  (which it was), then let's take down every Confederate Monument and Flag and get rid of any "Lost Cause Mythology" in the history books.


The topic is about shotguns


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Nov 18, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> I noticed you avoided the topic.  If you guys REALLY think the Confederacy was bad  (which it was), then let's take down every Confederate Monument and Flag and get rid of any "Lost Cause Mythology" in the history books.



  The Taliban think that Buddhism is bad.

  So what you propose is that in order to show you that we don't support the long-dead Confederacy, is that we should behave like the Taliban.

  It doesn't work that way. Gratuitous destruction is how your side behaves, not how our side does.


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 19, 2022)

Hollie said:


> I noticed you sidestepped taking responsibility for the history that defines the Party of Slavery. It's a very leftist, Party of Slavery thing to do wanting to remove statues, monuments, etc., that bring forth memories and realizations of their history.
> 
> While preaching about "equity", it's the Party of Slavery that wants others to excuse their past and present perversions that include the use of race and ethnicity to subjugate entire populations.



Hey, when you guys tear down the monuments to Confederate Traitors instead of calling the Nazis who defend them "Very Fine People", then I will take you seriously. 



Bob Blaylock said:


> The Taliban think that Buddhism is bad.
> 
> So what you propose is that in order to show you that we don't support the long-dead Confederacy, is that we should behave like the Taliban.
> 
> It doesn't work that way. Gratuitous destruction is how your side behaves, not how our side does.



At the point they tore down these statues, there were no Buddhists in Afghanistan.  And their religion specifically prohibits graven Images. (So does Christianity, but nobody tell the Catholics!!!)  

There is absolutely no good reason why Jefferson Davis or Robert E. Lee deserve statues.  These statues were put up by people who wanted to let freed blacks know who was in charge at a time when they were rolling back all the reforms during reconstruction.  

Let's be clear what happened here.  The Civil War was over slavery.  It wasn't about "States Rights", or "Tariffs".  It was about rich people being able to own slaves and poor white people not wanting black men to date their sisters.   They got their asses whupped, and then they wanted to rewrite history, because no one wants to admit their grandpappy fought for slavery!


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 19, 2022)

Bob Blaylock said:


> That's a call to be made by the would-be thief of vandal. If it believes that it's own life is worth more than the opportunity to steal or destroy that property, then it has the choice to keep it's filthy hands off of what does not belong to it.
> 
> Your kind certainly are becoming bolder about considering the opportunity to steal and destroy property to be worth more than the lives of the owners of that property or of anyone else who might intervene.



Meh, just can't get that worked up about a car part... Certainly not enough to want to murder someone over it.   That's why I have car insurance. 

But I'm sure it gets your murder chubby off....  Just make sure you clean your magic underwear afterwards, because it will make Baby Mormon Jesus Cry.


----------



## Hollie (Nov 19, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Hey, when you guys tear down the monuments to Confederate Traitors instead of calling the Nazis who defend them "Very Fine People", then I will take you seriously.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I see you're having a meltdown over anyone criticizing your Party of Slavery. I'm sure from your perspective, you feel cheated that the perceived 'right' to slavery was denied to you.

The world has moved on since the 19th century. Deal with that.


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 19, 2022)

Hollie said:


> I see you're having a meltdown over anyone criticizing your Party of Slavery. I'm sure from your perspective, you feel cheated that the perceived 'right' to slavery was denied to you.
> 
> The world has moved on since the 19th century. Deal with that.



No, it really hasn't... we just find new ways to screw over black people.


----------



## Hollie (Nov 19, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> No, it really hasn't... we just find new ways to screw over black people.



''We'', meaning the Democrat party, the former and current Party of Slavery, then yes. 

Don't include me in the degeneracy that defines your political and ideological affiliation.


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 19, 2022)

Hollie said:


> You can't whine about ''crime'' when leftist polices that enable criminals actually emboldens those criminals.
> 
> You should consider joining cackling Kamala on a ''Root Causes'' tour.
> 
> ...



Other countries where there isn’t rampant racism, poverty and guns, don’t have the kind of crime problems that you have in the United States.


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 19, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Portland is a mostly white city, so I'm not sure what was going on there or why they kept rioting for months when most of the demonstrations were over by August. Probably a local thing that is a bit more complicated, but frankly, don't really care that much.
> 
> We had riots because we haven't fixed the underlying problems of racism, poverty, etc.   We probably need to do something about that.
> 
> ...


You might be right, but sooner or later the truth will come forward to find out who was truly the biggest abuser's of our government, and who wasn't. Stay tuned, because the lie's will be vetted to the max, and may the best party win.


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 19, 2022)

Hollie said:


> ''We'', meaning the Democrat party, the former and current Party of Slavery, then yes.
> 
> Don't include me in the degeneracy that defines your political and ideological affiliation.



Denial is not just a river in Egypt. You right wingers keep dipping back into the past and claiming to be the party of Lincoln. Lincoln’s been dead for more than 150 years and the Republican Party moved on and became the party of racism and division under Ronald Reagan. 

Republicans have no anti-racist bona fides any longer. You are now the party of white fascism. You broke it, you own it.


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 19, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Not at all.  What was going on in Portland was separate from most of the peaceful BLM demonstrations across the country.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You keep lying, but few are listening anymore to you and your parties lie's, so stay tuned.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Nov 19, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> Other countries where there isn’t rampant racism, poverty and guns, don’t have the kind of crime problems that you have in the United States.


Good,  Don't come here.  
Your absence will not be noticed.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Nov 19, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> Denial is not just a river in Egypt.


True,  It underpins the entire anti-gun argument.


Dragonlady said:


> You right wingers keep dipping back into the past and claiming to be the party of Lincoln.


Lincoln (R)  <<  See the "R"?  There you go.


Dragonlady said:


> Lincoln’s been dead for more than 150 years and the Republican Party moved on and became the party of racism and division under Ronald Reagan.


Mindless, unsupportable nonsense.


Dragonlady said:


> Republicans have no anti-racist bona fides any longer. You are now the party of white fascism. You broke it, you own it.


Mindless, unsupportable nonsense.


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 19, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> Denial is not just a river in Egypt. You right wingers keep dipping back into the past and claiming to be the party of Lincoln. Lincoln’s been dead for more than 150 years and the Republican Party moved on and became the party of racism and division under Ronald Reagan.
> 
> Republicans have no anti-racist bona fides any longer. You are now the party of white fascism. You broke it, you own it.


Being set up by the Democrat's "the party of true racism", doesn't make the party that was set up the racist, but rather it just shows how far the party of true racism will go in order to continually set the other party up. The true party of racism does this in order to cause the other one to take the fall for what the true party of pandering lying racist has gotten away with over the many year's gone by.

The gig is finally up, and the knowledge of what has been taking place is understood, so now it's down to "fool us once shame on you, but fool us twice then shame on us". It's time to stand up and be accounted for, and it's time to stop the steal that's been going on for 50 year's now. Stay tuned.


----------



## Hollie (Nov 19, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> Other countries where there isn’t rampant racism, poverty and guns, don’t have the kind of crime problems that you have in the United States.


It seems I somehow hurt your feelings. You should learn to deal with that.

You made no case for ''rampant racism'' here in the Great Satan. Poverty exists in all nations. Firearm ownership is a Constitutiinal right in the US.

Why don't you tell us how the magical Kingdom of Peace and Love where you live manages to avoid the evils that you want to believe plague the US.


----------



## Hollie (Nov 19, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> Denial is not just a river in Egypt. You right wingers keep dipping back into the past and claiming to be the party of Lincoln. Lincoln’s been dead for more than 150 years and the Republican Party moved on and became the party of racism and division under Ronald Reagan.
> 
> Republicans have no anti-racist bona fides any longer. You are now the party of white fascism. You broke it, you own it.



Anger management is a benefit you might want to seek out. I think leftist hacks have this grudge mentality that causes them to lash out like petulant children. 

As you made no case for your claimed ''party of white fascism'', maybe it's time for a nice hot cup of tea and coma.


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 19, 2022)

Hollie said:


> It seems I somehow hurt your feelings. You should learn to deal with that.
> 
> You made no cade for ''rampant racism'' here in the Great Satan. Poverty exists in all nations. Firearm ownership is a Constitutiinal right in the US.
> 
> Why don't you tell us how the magical Kingdom of Peace and Love where you live manages to avoid the evils that you want to believe plague the US.



Frankly, until this post, I wasn't even aware of your existence.  I don't have to make a case for rampant racism because it's already been made time and time again, but you continue to deny its exists at all.   I guess you've missed the 2020 race riots, George Floyd, or the expiry of Voting Rights Act and Black Lives Matter.

Why don't you not look at what other, less violent countries manage things as an example for you to do better?  It's not like anyone is paying attention to your posts.


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 19, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Anger management is a benefit you might want to seek out. I think leftist hacks have this grudge mentality that causes them to lash out like petulant children.
> 
> As you made no case for your claimed ''party of white fascism'', maybe it's time for a nice hot cup of tea and coma.



See my previous post.


----------



## Hollie (Nov 19, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> Frankly, until this post, I wasn't even aware of your existence.  I don't have to make a case for rampant racism because it's already been made time and time again, but you continue to deny its exists at all.   I guess you've missed the 2020 race riots, George Floyd, or the expiry of Voting Rights Act and Black Lives Matter.
> 
> Why don't you not look at what other, less violent countries manage things as an example for you to do better?  It's not like anyone is paying attention to your posts.



"_I_ _don't have to make a case for rampant racism because it's already been made...._''

Frankly, before this post, I was aware that leftists tended to be self-loathing and angry but.... whoooooowe.

Good answer. I don't have to refute your nonsense claim because its been refuted time and time and time again. <----- I used a third instance of the noun ''time'', thus proving my point.

Let me guess. You were on the sidelines flailing your Pom Poms as the BLM rioters burned down businesses. You're everyone's hero.


----------



## Hollie (Nov 19, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> See my previous post.



It doesn't get better with age.


----------



## Woodznutz (Nov 19, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> Other countries where there isn’t rampant racism, poverty and guns, don’t have the kind of crime problems that you have in the United States.


Needs clarification.


----------



## Woodznutz (Nov 19, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> Frankly, until this post, I wasn't even aware of your existence.  I don't have to make a case for rampant racism because it's already been made time and time again, but you continue to deny its exists at all.   I guess you've missed the 2020 race riots, George Floyd, or the expiry of Voting Rights Act and Black Lives Matter.
> 
> Why don't you not look at what other, less violent countries manage things as an example for you to do better?  It's not like anyone is paying attention to your posts.


George Floyd's death was molehill made into a mountain, a volcanic mountain, then it exploded and got 'ash' all over everyone.


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 19, 2022)

Woodznutz said:


> George Floyd's death was molehill made into a mountain, a volcanic mountain, then it exploded and got 'ash' all over everyone.



A man is murdered in broad daylight, in front of dozens of horrified bystanders who listened to him beg for his life, and you claim it was no big deal.  And then police tried to cover it up saying that he died as a result of "a medical crisis".  

This was urban terrorism.  And you're a racist idiot to say it was no big deal.


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 19, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> Frankly, until this post, I wasn't even aware of your existence.  I don't have to make a case for rampant racism because it's already been made time and time again, but you continue to deny its exists at all.   I guess you've missed the 2020 race riots, George Floyd, or the expiry of Voting Rights Act and Black Lives Matter.
> 
> Why don't you not look at what other, less violent countries manage things as an example for you to do better?  It's not like anyone is paying attention to your posts.


No one's made the case for wide spread white racism, but there is case of the lying democrat's who have tried to create the fraud by claiming white racism in everything they can, and doing so for political power and purposes. 

It's ending and you knucklehead's are melting down in huge fashion over it. Leftist tears are bitter tears that are more corrosive than battery acid if they drip on anything.


----------



## Hollie (Nov 19, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> A man is murdered in broad daylight, in front of dozens of horrified bystanders who listened to him beg for his life, and you claim it was no big deal.  And then police tried to cover it up saying that he died as a result of "a medical crisis".
> 
> This was urban terrorism.  And you're a racist idiot to say it was no big deal.


I can perhaps do a 3 / 10 for introducing your obligatory and tedious hurling of the _racist_™ slogan into virtually every post but really… some new slogans would be helpful.


----------



## Woodznutz (Nov 19, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> A man is murdered in broad daylight, in front of dozens of horrified bystanders who listened to him beg for his life, and you claim it was no big deal.  And then police tried to cover it up saying that he died as a result of "a medical crisis".
> 
> This was urban terrorism.  And you're a racist idiot to say it was no big deal.


So, all the deaths and property destruction that followed was justified? Are you ok that race relations have been set back because of the violent response, to the hurt of the black community? And why is it ok for blacks to wantonly kill other blacks, including black children, by the hundreds, and no one raises an eyebrow?

The outcry over George Floyd's death rested on a single smartphone video taken by a bystander. Because of that video dozens of others lost their lives and dozens of businesses and buildings were burned to the ground. Most have never recovered.

Do you think the 'cause' of black people was advanced by all this? I'm not a racist, but I am more critical of blacks because of this, and because of the black crime wave now sweeping the country.


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 19, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> Frankly, until this post, I wasn't even aware of your existence.  I don't have to make a case for rampant racism because it's already been made time and time again, but you continue to deny its exists at all.   I guess you've missed the 2020 race riots, George Floyd, or the expiry of Voting Rights Act and Black Lives Matter.
> 
> Why don't you not look at what other, less violent countries manage things as an example for you to do better?  It's not like anyone is paying attention to your posts.




The George Floydd, guy who overdosed and had a heart attack from clogged arteries riots were sanctioned and controlled by the democrat party brown shirts, Blm and antifa......they were used to hurt Trump, and even promised more and worse violence if he won........


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 19, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> A man is murdered in broad daylight, in front of dozens of horrified bystanders who listened to him beg for his life, and you claim it was no big deal.  And then police tried to cover it up saying that he died as a result of "a medical crisis".
> 
> This was urban terrorism.  And you're a racist idiot to say it was no big deal.




He wasn't murdered....he had 3 clogged arteries and had taken a cocktail of drugs that actually killed him...he was already dead before the cops even arrived...then, the democrat party exploited it, sent out their brown shirts in blm and antifa to burn, loot and murder in black neighborhoods in order to damage Trump...that is what actually happened.


----------



## Woodznutz (Nov 19, 2022)

The liberal media won't celebrate legitimately successful blacks but will make hero's and martyrs out of their criminals.


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 19, 2022)

Hollie said:


> ''We'', meaning the Democrat party, the former and current Party of Slavery, then yes.
> 
> Don't include me in the degeneracy that defines your political and ideological affiliation.



Naw, you just support discrimination and thug cops.  



Dragonlady said:


> Other countries where there isn’t rampant racism, poverty and guns, don’t have the kind of crime problems that you have in the United States.



Shhh... don't tell her that.. she needs to believe America is the nicest, bestest place in the world.


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 19, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> Other countries where there isn’t rampant racism, poverty and guns, don’t have the kind of crime problems that you have in the United States.




Japanese cops are racist....and have massive police powers over Japanese Citizens.......George Floyd wouldn't have happened there because he would still be in prison from his first drug arrest, not released over and over again.

British police are racist too....


..https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2022/may/25/race-action-plan-police-accept-institutionally-racist

Do you understand that Japan is one of the most racist countries in the world?   It is also one of the most xenophobic countries in the world....

Europe didn't have minorities, so they just murdered 15 million innocent men, women and children from 1936-1945...more innocent people murdered than in the entire 246 year history of gun murder in the United States...

Do you understand how little you really understand?


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 19, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> Other countries where there isn’t rampant racism, poverty and guns, don’t have the kind of crime problems that you have in the United States.




Japan....you doofus....


* Japan has no law against racial discrimination. Consequently, businesses around Japan display “Japanese Only” signs, denying entry to all 'foreigners' on sight. Employers and landlords routinely refuse jobs and apartments to foreign applicants. Japanese police racially profile 'foreign-looking' bystanders for invasive questioning on the street. Legislators, administrators, and pundits portray foreigners as a national security threat and call for their segregation and expulsion. Nevertheless, Japan’s government and media claim there is no discrimination by race in Japan, therefore no laws are necessary.*









						Embedded Racism: Japan's Visible Minorities and Racial Discrimination
					

Embedded Racism untangles Japan’s complex narrative on nationality and race and how it threatens its very survival. Incorporating a quarter-century of research by a naturalized Japanese citizen, i...



					rowman.com


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 19, 2022)

2aguy said:


> He wasn't murdered....he had 3 clogged arteries and had taken a cocktail of drugs that actually killed him..*.he was already dead before the cops even arrived...*then, the democrat party exploited it, sent out their brown shirts in blm and antifa to burn, loot and murder in black neighborhoods in order to damage Trump...that is what actually happened.



He was dead before the cops arrived?  Really, because I (and the rest of America) could have SWORN we heard the man PLEADING FOR HIS LIFE while Chauvin choked the life out of him.


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 19, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Japanese cops are racist....and have massive police powers over Japanese Citizens.......George Floyd wouldn't have happened there because he would still be in prison from his first drug arrest, not released over and over again.



Yet, the Japanese only lock up 47,000 people and we lock up 2 million.


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 19, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> He was dead before the cops arrived?  Really, because I (and the rest of America) could have SWORN we heard the man PLEADING FOR HIS LIFE while Chauvin choked the life out of him.




Yep.....his clogged arteries and the drugs in his system killed him...had the paramedics been able to put him in an ambulance, he still would have died......the cops had nothing to do with it.


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 19, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Yet, the Japanese only lock up 47,000 people and we lock up 2 million.



It is funny how much you love the Japanese police....they can do things to Japanese Citizens that American cops couldn't even conceive of.....they can stop and search you at any time for any reason, anywhere, they can enter your home without a search warrant, when they arrest you you will be convicted, not released......you are a really stupid human being....

The Japanese people come from a society shaped by fuedalism that wan't changed by technology...they submit to authority very easily and happily live in a quasi police state.....


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 19, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Yet, the Japanese only lock up 47,000 people and we lock up 2 million.




You are a moron who doesn't understand much of anything.......Japanese are one of the most racist peoples on the planet...

*Visible minorities in Japan are in a tough spot in a country where the police have a lot of arbitrary power and few enforceable checks (as we’ve been witnessing recently with the Carlos Ghosn case). As a result, we are facing two decades of police-promoted narratives of “the foreigner” as a visa overstayer and criminal.*

*What follows is my advice on what to do if you face a sudden ID check on the street — that is, assuming you don’t want to simply surrender your zairyū kādo (residence card) and eventually get on with your day. This is just a brief outline, you can find more details online at debito.org/whattodoif.html.*












						Remain calm when stopped by the police in Japan
					

Non-Japanese residents face a pretty high chance of being randomly stopped by the police. Make sure you know your rights ahead of time.




					www.japantimes.co.jp


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 19, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Yet, the Japanese only lock up 47,000 people and we lock up 2 million.




More on the Japanese police you love....

*TOKYO -- Many people of foreign heritage in Japan have been subject to racial profiling by police because of their appearance and unconscious racial discrimination on the part of officers, according to a new survey by a group of Tokyo-based lawyers.*
*------------
People with Latin American roots were questioned the most, with 84% of respondents saying they had been stopped. This was followed by people from Africa, at 83%, the Middle East at 76%, and Europe and North America, at 60%. People of Northeast Asian heritage were the least questioned, at 50%.
*
*"The proportions are high overall, which indicates that Japanese police tend to be suspicious once they recognize someone as 'foreign,'" said Moe Miyashita, a member of the lawyers group.*











						Many people with foreign roots stopped by police in Japan: survey
					

Lawyers call out 'racial profiling,' lack of officers' human rights education




					asia.nikkei.com


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 19, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Yet, the Japanese only lock up 47,000 people and we lock up 2 million.




You are a moron.....

*Defense counsel is not allowed to attend the interrogation. The key interrogation technique is to take meticulous notes during long interrogations and ask the same questions repeatedly with small variations to see if your story remains consistent. *
*
Forced confession *
*Although the Japanese police are prohibited from providing false information to induce a confession and other such interrogation tactics, recently, they have been criticized for forced confession or inducing false confessions from innocent people. Innocent people will often confess to get released during the long period of detention mentioned above in isolation and under difficult conditions (this situation is frequently referred to as “hostage justice” (人質司法　hitojichi shiho)) or to avoid the threat of being charged with and convicted of a serious crime.*









						Police Investigation, Arrest, Interrogation and Detention in Japan | Articles on Izanau
					

Know your rights and options in facing the Japanese criminal justice system




					izanau.com


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 19, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Yet, the Japanese only lock up 47,000 people and we lock up 2 million.




Yeah...a police state...

*I. Introduction*
*Imagine for the next few moments that you have just been ar- rested by the police as a suspect for a criminal offense. You havebeen taken to the police station where you will remain for the next twenty-three days without a formal criminal charge filed against you. During your incarceration you will be subjected to relentless interrogation periods which last for over ten hours a day, and run late into the evening hours.1 These interrogation periods have been designed to coerce a confession from you, whether you have actually committed the crime or not. Interrogation techniques may include the bartering of "privileges" such as water, food or bathroom visits; 2 other forms of cruel, inhuman or degrading treatment;3 or perhaps even violence." During this time, if you are fortunate, you will be permitted to meet with an attorney, for two fifteen-minute visits.,
Has this hypothetical situation placed you in a totalitarian state? Or in a country in a state of emergency where civil and politi- cal rights have been suspended? No, for the past few moments, you have been a suspect held under the police detention system of Japan, one of the most technologically advanced democracies in the world today.
Japan's Prison Law of 1908 authorized the.detention of suspects in police station cells.' The Japanese police detention system hasbeen the subject of criticism in Japan, however, little is known about the Japanese criminal justice system and the police detention system abroad. A new bill which would permit the present police detention system to continue was submitted to the Japanese Legislature during the summer of 1988.7 The bill has served to increase the focus on the system in Japan and abroad.

----*

*Not only are citizens under a moral obligation to confess in Jap- anese society, but discovery of an involuntary confession does not *
*affect a case as it would in the United States. In the United States, a confession which was given involuntarily is inadmissible at trial.2" In Japan, however, "not only may the prosecution continue on other grounds, but the judge need not throw out the entire confessions. The judge has the discretion to decide for himself whether specific items in the confession are likely to be true even if other parts are not." 5*





__





						Loading…
					





					core.ac.uk


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Nov 19, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Hey, when you guys tear down the monuments to Confederate Traitors instead of calling the Nazis who defend them "Very Fine People", then I will take you seriously.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





JoeB131 said:


> Meh, just can't get that worked up about a car part... Certainly not enough to want to murder someone over it.   That's why I have car insurance.
> 
> But I'm sure it gets your murder chubby off....  Just make sure you clean your magic underwear afterwards, because it will make Baby Mormon Jesus Cry.



  Whether it's somebody's car, or irreplaceable historical works of art, you're about destroying things.  And somehow, in your hubris and madness, you think that this is a virtue that makes you better than others.

  Your first sentence, above, calls upon others to engage in the sort of destruction that you support.  Most people are not destructive vermin, as you are.  To speak for myself, as a construction worker, that is, in fact, the very opposite of what I am about.  I'm about building things, creating things, and not about destroying things.

  There is no virtue at all in your drive for destruction.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Nov 19, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> Other countries where there isn’t rampant racism, poverty and guns, don’t have the kind of crime problems that you have in the United States.





Dragonlady said:


> Denial is not just a river in Egypt. You right wingers keep dipping back into the past and claiming to be the party of Lincoln. Lincoln’s been dead for more than 150 years and the Republican Party moved on and became the party of racism and division under Ronald Reagan.
> 
> Republicans have no anti-racist bona fides any longer. You are now the party of white fascism. You broke it, you own it.



  You have no standing to speak of the United States.  You're  a subject of Canaduh, a nation that was shamefully founded in cowardice and submissions.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Nov 19, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> See my previous post.



  See post 125.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Nov 19, 2022)

Woodznutz said:


> The liberal media won't celebrate legitimately successful blacks but will make hero's and martyrs out of their criminals.



  Indeed.

  How many times have you seen Incel Joe use racist slurs such as _“Uncle Tom”_ against blacks who are truly successful and accomplished?


----------



## M14 Shooter (Nov 19, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> It's not like anyone is paying attention to your posts.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Nov 19, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> A man is murdered in broad daylight, in front of dozens of horrified bystanders who listened to him beg for his life, and you claim it was no big deal.  And then police tried to cover it up saying that he died as a result of "a medical crisis".


What makes you think this man died because he was black?


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 19, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Yep.....his clogged arteries and the drugs in his system killed him...had the paramedics been able to put him in an ambulance, he still would have died......the cops had nothing to do with it.



Funny, three doctors who autopsied his body all testified Chauvin killed him.  Of course, the Paramedics never got to put him in an ambulance because HE WAS KILLED BY CHAUVIN. 



2aguy said:


> It is funny how much you love the Japanese police....they can do things to Japanese Citizens that American cops couldn't even conceive of.....they can stop and search you at any time for any reason, anywhere, they can enter your home without a search warrant, when they arrest you you will be convicted, not released......you are a really stupid human being....


And you KEEP AVOIDING THE POINT.   If the Japanese are sooooo bad compared to us, why do they only need to lock up 47,000 people? 


2aguy said:


> The Japanese people come from a society shaped by fuedalism that wan't changed by technology...they submit to authority very easily and happily live in a quasi police state.....


And you KEEP AVOIDING THE POINT.   If the Japanese are sooooo bad compared to us, why do they only need to lock up 47,000 people? 


2aguy said:


> You are a moron who doesn't understand much of anything.......Japanese are one of the most racist peoples on the planet...



And you KEEP AVOIDING THE POINT.   If the Japanese are sooooo bad compared to us, why do they only need to lock up 47,000 people?


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 19, 2022)

Bob Blaylock said:


> ndeed.
> 
> How many times have you seen @Awesome Joe use racist slurs such as _“Uncle Tom”_ against blacks who are truly successful and accomplished?



Other black people call Ben Carson an Uncle Tom.  The term has come to mean a self-hating black man who resents the community and institutions he grew up with.  In the case of Ben Carson it's appropriate.


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 19, 2022)

Bob Blaylock said:


> Whether it's somebody's car, or irreplaceable historical works of art, you're about destroying things. And somehow, in your hubris and madness, you think that this is a virtue that makes you better than others.



Meh, things are less important than people, that's the thing, Mormon Bob. 



Bob Blaylock said:


> Your first sentence, above, calls upon others to engage in the sort of destruction that you support. Most people are not destructive vermin, as you are. To speak for myself, as a construction worker, that is, in fact, the very opposite of what I am about. I'm about building things, creating things, and not about destroying things.



And at the end of the day, they are just, things... things that can be replaced.  

The problem is when you have a society of haves and have nots, and the have nots come to outnumber the haves, the haves are going to be in trouble.


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 19, 2022)

Listening to 2TinyGuy slander the Japanese, I thought it was time to set the record straight.













						An overview of the criminal law system in Japan - Travel.gc.ca
					

Government of Canada's official one-stop-shop for comprehensive international travel information.




					travel.gc.ca
				




_The legal system of Japan is based upon civil law. Under Japanese criminal law, the accused is innocent until proven guilty and the burden of proof rests with the prosecutor. The defendant must be given the benefit of the doubt.

Should an accused be convicted of committing an offence, he or she will be subject to the punishment as prescribed by law. The procedure followed in a criminal case is the same throughout Japan; the basic provisions governing criminal offences can be found online at Penal Code and Rules of Criminal Procedure.

The role of the public prosecutor is to present facts and information to the court to establish the guilt of a defendant and request the court to punish the defendant in accordance with the provisions of the law. The decision to plead “guilty” or “not guilty” is entirely the decision of the defendant.

The court system in Japan consists of summary courts, district courts, family courts, high courts and the Supreme Court of Japan. For criminal cases, a three-tier court system is used: a summary or district court (first instance), a high court (second instance) and finally, the Supreme Court (appeal).

Under Japanese law, if there is reasonable doubt concerning your guilt, the presiding judge(s) must render a verdict of not guilty and you must be compensated for your detention by the Japanese government. A not-guilty verdict does not necessarily guarantee your release, as prosecutors may appeal. If the prosecutor requests an appeal, you may be detained until the next trial date.

If you are found guilty of a relatively minor offence, you may receive a suspended sentence of one to five years (meaning you would not have to go to prison). If you are not convicted of another offence in Japan during that time, your sentence would be cancelled. If you are convicted of another offence in Japan during the suspension, you would have to serve both the initial sentence and the new sentence._

Really, nothing here that sounds unreasonable.  

But the proof is in the pudding.  The Japanese only lock up 47,000 people, compared to the 2 million people we lock up.  DickTiny gets on here and whines all day about how we don't lock up black people for merely having a gun. (And yes, that law, like so many others, would only apply to black people if enforced).  But the reality is, we just don't have room in the prisons.


----------



## Hollie (Nov 19, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Naw, you just support discrimination and thug cops.
> 
> 
> 
> Shhh... don't tell her that.. she needs to believe America is the nicest, bestest place in the world.


Naw, I'm just not a believer in leftist ideology that makes heroes of criminals, social misfits and degenerates.


----------



## Hollie (Nov 19, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Yet, the Japanese only lock up 47,000 people and we lock up 2 million.


The leftists sre all about 'equity' so emptying the jails has been a brilliant success. 









						NYC soaring crime rate in first months of 2022 fueled by repeat offenders
					

Crime has jumped 44% in New York City since the start of 2022 and many repeat offenders are fueling the uptick in violence at a time when gun crimes usually decline amid the cold months, authorities said Wednesday.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 19, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Funny, three doctors who autopsied his body all testified Chauvin killed him.  Of course, the Paramedics never got to put him in an ambulance because HE WAS KILLED BY CHAUVIN.
> 
> 
> And you KEEP AVOIDING THE POINT.   If the Japanese are sooooo bad compared to us, why do they only need to lock up 47,000 people?
> ...




No.....when asked by the defense they stated that had they not known about the other details, it would have been classified as heart failure.......

They have a compliant population who do whatever the police tell them to do...

Do you really want our police to be able to do what the Japanese police can do?  Your favorite people, criminals, would be locked up and not killing people here......they wouldn't be committing multiple felonies of any kind, you clown, because after the first one they would be in prison for life......that is what you are supporting when you want the Japanese Police....

If our police and prosecutors were able to do what the Japanese police and prosecutors can do, we wouldn't be locking up as many people either...criminals would get the message ........you idiot.


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 19, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Listening to 2TinyGuy slander the Japanese, I thought it was time to set the record straight.
> 
> View attachment 728472
> 
> ...




I gave you actual articles on how the system in Japan actually works.....

They coerce confessions you idiot....and if you are arrested, you are going to prison....for a long time.......you doofus...


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 19, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Funny, three doctors who autopsied his body all testified Chauvin killed him.  Of course, the Paramedics never got to put him in an ambulance because HE WAS KILLED BY CHAUVIN.
> 
> 
> And you KEEP AVOIDING THE POINT.   If the Japanese are sooooo bad compared to us, why do they only need to lock up 47,000 people?
> ...




Hey....doofus......what part of the Japanese police and prosecutors coercing confessions, you know beating suspects....and judges not throwing out the confession do you not understand?

Again....create a society where the people bow and scrape to anyone in authority, where the police, prosecutors and judges can actually throw criminals in jail, and do so easily....for long, long periods of time.....where if you are caught with an illegal gun, your basic sentence is an actual 15 years served....not a release on no cash bail so you can get another illegal gun ....and if you have bullets, you get more time, if you fire the gun you go to prison for life.......

In the U.S. you have guys with dozens of felonies, multiple gun crimes, running around free....

Big fucking difference....


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Nov 19, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Meh, things are less important than people, that's the thing, Mormon Bob.



  Again, that's the call to be made by the creature that is contemplating stealing or destroying something that does not belong to it.  If it thinks that it's life is more valuable than an opportunity at theft of vandalism, then it can choose to keeps its filthy hands off of other people's property.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Nov 19, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Meh, things are less important than people, that's the thing, Mormon Bob.



  A pathetic, worthless excuse for your love of gratuitous destruction.




JoeB131 said:


> And at the end of the day, they are just, things... things that can be replaced.



  The Buddhas of Bamiyan can never be replaced.  Not ever.  They have been destroyed, and they are gone forever.

  Same with the various historical works of art that you want destroyed.

  Destruction for its own sake is never a positive.




JoeB131 said:


> The problem is when you have a society of haves and have nots, and the have nots come to outnumber the haves, the haves are going to be in trouble.



  And how does gratuitously destroying that which is valuable do anything to mitigate the plight of the _“have nots”_?   All that it does is to make society as a whole, poorer, by the value of that which is destroyed.

  Honest, productive workers, such as myself, are an asset to society.  I take raw materials, and with them, I build things that are more valuable than the materials that I consume, more valuable than what it costs my employer to employ me.  When I build things, society collectively becomes wealthier.

  You are truly the opposite of me.  I am a builder, and you are a destroyer.  I am an asset to society, and you are a liability.  I make society wealthier, and you make society poorer.


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 20, 2022)

Woodznutz said:


> So, all the deaths and property destruction that followed was justified? Are you ok that race relations have been set back because of the violent response, to the hurt of the black community? And why is it ok for blacks to wantonly kill other blacks, including black children, by the hundreds, and no one raises an eyebrow?
> 
> The outcry over George Floyd's death rested on a single smartphone video taken by a bystander. Because of that video dozens of others lost their lives and dozens of businesses and buildings were burned to the ground. Most have never recovered.
> 
> Do you think the 'cause' of black people was advanced by all this? I'm not a racist, but I am more critical of blacks because of this, and because of the black crime wave now sweeping the country.


She made a claim that she absolutely can't back up, where as she is trying to say that the knee to Floyd's neck killed Floyd, and the drugs in his system didn't.

It has been established that the knee to Floyd's neck didn't kill Floyd, but the amount of drugs in his system alledgedly did. Floyd was saying he couldn't breathe before falling to the ground after struggling to remove himself from the back of the police cruiser. In his struggle the officer then detained Floyd with an alledged legal hold that he held for too long while a top Floyd.

Everyone by a majority in the country agreed that the officer held Floyd for way to long in the hold, and alledgedly didn't consider his medical emergency that should have been attended too once he was detained/handcuffed safely.

However when in a situation where a suspect is suspected of being on drug's, and a struggle with that suspect erupts, who is to say what are fake cries or real cries from a suspect that is struggling with officer's instead of going along peacefully ??

I absolutely was appalled at the situation of the knee, but what do I know as an untrained citizen who doesn't have to deal with situations like that ? Hopefully politics didn't decide the fate of the officer's involved, and the facts of the case did.

Nothing wrong with peaceful protest, and nothing wrong with the study of all case's in order to make our law enforcement a better crime enforcement agency, but it helps to also shed light on the citizen's biased untrained eye when it comes to becoming "emotionally involved" in a law enforcement action, otherwise just like we saw in the case's concerning Floyd, M.Brown and/or other's.

Hopefully we are learning and learning quickly about these things, because we must separate the bad guy's and the good guy's with a skilled and trained eye.

We have to have police, and citizen's willing to serve, but this has placed a dark cloud over the situation, and it has destroyed trust, and it has caused the people qualified and tough enough to serve to say to themselves "OH HELL NO I'M NOT GOING INTO THAT FIELD", because the stakes have gotten way to high, but law enforcement can deal with it by incorporating training that will protect the officer's from being set up. If have to ride two officer's to a vehicle like the show "One Adam 12" once depicted in the 60s, then so be it, and also train the officer's that are trying to be a lone wolf hero, that it is not the order of the day for them, but rather it's a collaborative effort to stay alive while serving the public safely.. That is the ultimate goal instead.


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 20, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> He was dead before the cops arrived?  Really, because I (and the rest of America) could have SWORN we heard the man PLEADING FOR HIS LIFE while Chauvin choked the life out of him.


I'm thinking he wasn't speaking literally dead, but more so he was basically speaking of a walking deadman because of the drug cocktail he alledgedly took, and therefore it basically killed him by delay (aside from the adrenaline rush he experienced) or rather it insured his death before he ever began his struggle with the law. Otherwise they were struggling with a Deadman, and just didn't realize it yet.


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 20, 2022)

2aguy said:


> I gave you actual articles on how the system in Japan actually works.....
> 
> They coerce confessions you idiot....and if you are arrested, you are going to prison....for a long time.......you doofus...


He's got to race bait, so take it with a grain of salt what he says


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 20, 2022)

beagle9 said:


> She made a claim that she absolutely can't back up, where as she is trying to say that the knee to Floyd's neck killed Floyd, and the drugs in his system didn't.
> 
> It has been established that the knee to Floyd's neck didn't kill Floyd, but the amount of drugs in his system alledgedly did. Floyd was saying he couldn't breathe before falling to the ground after struggling to remove himself from the back of the police cruiser. In his struggle the officer then detained Floyd with an alledged legal hold that he held for too long while a top Floyd.
> 
> ...




*Everyone by a majority in the country agreed that the officer held Floyd for way to long in the hold, and alledgedly didn't consider his medical emergency that should have been attended too once he was detained/handcuffed safely.

Actually, if you watched the trial, that isn't true.   The police immediately called an ambulance and were waiting at that location for the paramedics to get there.  The paramedics saw the aggressive crowd and refused to stop at the scene........the cops were holding him there for the paramedics.....the paramedics stopped the ambulance down the road but didn't go to give aid ......

They had 4 cops there.......*


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 20, 2022)

beagle9 said:


> I'm thinking he wasn't speaking literally dead, but more so he was basically speaking of a walking deadman because of the drug cocktail he alledgedly took, and therefore it basically killed him by delay (aside from the adrenaline rush he experienced) or rather it insured his death before he ever began his struggle with the law. Otherwise they were struggling with a Deadman, and just didn't realize it yet.




No...from what I remember, there is nothing the paramedics could have done to save him....his condition, because of the clogged arteries and drugs was already fatal...he would have been dead by the time they got him to the hospital.


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 20, 2022)

2aguy said:


> *Everyone by a majority in the country agreed that the officer held Floyd for way to long in the hold, and alledgedly didn't consider his medical emergency that should have been attended too once he was detained/handcuffed safely.
> 
> Actually, if you watched the trial, that isn't true.   The police immediately called an ambulance and were waiting at that location for the paramedics to get there.  The paramedics saw the aggressive crowd and refused to stop at the scene........the cops were holding him there for the paramedics.....the paramedics stopped the ambulance down the road but didn't go to give aid ......
> 
> They had 4 cops there.......*


Thanks for any assistance on my interpretation, because I like most saw the officer holding Floyd with a hold that seemed to be for far too long after Floyd was brought under control. I saw Floyd in the videos struggling to breathe (saying so at various times), so the time that he was in the grip of the officer hold, wasn't just the first time of his complaining that he couldn't breathe. That started in the back of the police cruiser. That's when I figured that drugs were in play, because he was super paranoid, very strong, and complained he couldn't breathe.


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 20, 2022)

2aguy said:


> No...from what I remember, there is nothing the paramedics could have done to save him....his condition, because of the clogged arteries and drugs was already fatal...he would have been dead by the time they got him to the hospital.


Uh this is basically what I said. Go back and read. Not sure when he would have died, but the drugs as I understood it were lethal to him.


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 20, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Naw, I'm just not a believer in leftist ideology that makes heroes of criminals, social misfits and degenerates.



You mean other than Trump?   And Rittenhouse?  And those idiots who took over the birdhouse in Oregon before the Feds shot one of them?


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 20, 2022)

beagle9 said:


> Thanks for any assistance on my interpretation, because I like most saw the officer holding Floyd with a hold that seemed to be for far too long after Floyd was brought under control. I saw Floyd in the videos struggling to breathe (saying so at various times), so the time that he was in the grip of the officer hold, wasn't just the first time of his complaining that he couldn't breathe. That started in the back of the police cruiser. That's when I figured that drugs were in play, because he was super paranoid, very strong, and complained he couldn't breathe.



Yes, we all know that Black people have super powers.  Especially when they take drugs!  



beagle9 said:


> I'm thinking he wasn't speaking literally dead, but more so he was basically speaking of a walking deadman because of the drug cocktail he alledgedly took, and therefore it basically killed him by delay (aside from the adrenaline rush he experienced) or rather it insured his death before he ever began his struggle with the law. Otherwise they were struggling with a Deadman, and just didn't realize it yet.



Well, it's a stupid statement.   The coroner found that he died because of compression to his neck. 

But let's take your example one step further.  If I go into a hospice and smothered one of the patients to death with a pillow, do I get off because, "He was going to die, anyway". 



2aguy said:


> Actually, if you watched the trial, that isn't true. The police immediately called an ambulance and were waiting at that location for the paramedics to get there. The paramedics saw the aggressive crowd and refused to stop at the scene........the cops were holding him there for the paramedics.....the paramedics stopped the ambulance down the road but didn't go to give aid ......
> 
> They had 4 cops there.......



One of whom put his knee on his neck and three others that stood their like stuffed poodles while he did it.  THey are ALL GOING TO PRISON!!!  They will get to spend the next 10-20 years worried about getting shanked in the lunch line, and frankly, that's awesome.   It'll make the next cop think twice.


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 20, 2022)

Bob Blaylock said:


> The Buddhas of Bamiyan can never be replaced. Not ever. They have been destroyed, and they are gone forever.



Okay.  So?  It wasn't like Buddhists were rushing to Afghanistan to visit them, even before the Taliban took power.  They were kind of like that painting in Granny's attic that got thrown out and no one realized it was from a master.  They only became a "big deal" when the Taliban announced they were going to destroy them.  

Now, I worry more about the hundreds of thousands of actual PEOPLE the Taliban killed (including 3000 Americans on September 11th).  I realize the only reason why there IS a Taliban is because Ronald Reagan had the brilliant idea 'Hey, let's arm some religious crazies to fight the Russians in Afghanistan because those dirty commies are teaching girls how to read."



Bob Blaylock said:


> Same with the various historical works of art that you want destroyed.
> 
> Destruction for its own sake is never a positive.



I agree.  But things are less important than people. If you want to have nice things, you need to have a nice society.  



Bob Blaylock said:


> And how does gratuitously destroying that which is valuable do anything to mitigate the plight of the _“have nots”_? All that it does is to make society as a whole, poorer, by the value of that which is destroyed.



Again, I ask the same question whenever a thug cop shoots an unarmed black teen.   



Bob Blaylock said:


> Honest, productive workers, such as myself, are an asset to society. I take raw materials, and with them, I build things that are more valuable than the materials that I consume, more valuable than what it costs my employer to employ me. When I build things, society collectively becomes wealthier.



Um, yeah, most of what you build wouldn't happen without government subsidies and supports, buddy.  You know, the government that you hate so much.  



Bob Blaylock said:


> You are truly the opposite of me. I am a builder, and you are a destroyer. I am an asset to society, and you are a liability. I make society wealthier, and you make society poorer.



Uh, guy, I accomplished more for this country by the time I was 30, serving in the armed forces, than you ever will.  
Everything else I've done is just gravy, but it mostly involved working in manufacturing and keeping lines running properly. 
Then I have my side business, where I have helped thousands of people find better jobs an improve their lives.  


And I think the racism in this country WILL eventually destroy it.  We stupid-ass white people are going to be in the minority at some point.  You and I will probably be dead by then, but history shows that when an economically oppressed minority comes to power, with their grievances intact, it's never a good thing.


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 20, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Yes, we all know that Black people have super powers.  Especially when they take drugs!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your illiterate logic is on the lowest scale of communicational abilities, because you use your supposed logic in a very corrupt nefarious manor. There are many many examples of super human strength being used by criminal's who were on drugs in which officer's had to deal with through out time. Taking chances with criminal's on drugs has gotten officer's killed in the past, so it becomes a lot of times a question of whose going home that night, the officer's or the drugged up criminal who ends up fighting the officer's instead of complying with the officer's like they should have done ?

No excuse in non-compliance, otherwise when the officer's are directing a criminal or instructing a criminal during an encounter with the officer's. The brainwashing of people that cop's aren't out to protect the communities has created the atmosphere of non-compliance, and has placed officer's and the brainwashed perps on a collision course that serves no one properly in the end. An investigation into the politics that has caused a poor people found in the crime invested area's of the nation to think that the cop's are their sworn enemies needs to be conducted in this nation big time. Any politician found to be creating such hostile environments all due to his or her reckless rhetoric and insightful speech should be removed from their position's of power immediately upon review and a determination made after the review.

The nation's officer's have been undermined by their own political leadership's, and they have been set up to be killed out in the streets by their leadership or have been set up to take the fall for that leadership.


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 20, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Okay.  So?  It wasn't like Buddhists were rushing to Afghanistan to visit them, even before the Taliban took power.  They were kind of like that painting in Granny's attic that got thrown out and no one realized it was from a master.  They only became a "big deal" when the Taliban announced they were going to destroy them.
> 
> Now, I worry more about the hundreds of thousands of actual PEOPLE the Taliban killed (including 3000 Americans on September 11th).  I realize the only reason why there IS a Taliban is because Ronald Reagan had the brilliant idea 'Hey, let's arm some religious crazies to fight the Russians in Afghanistan because those dirty commies are teaching girls how to read."
> 
> ...


Your rhetoric is constantly inciting, and you shouldn't be allowed to get away with it. The black teens you refer to in many cases were misidentified by officer's in which thought that their own live's were in danger, and in many cases it was because certain circumstances were involved that caused a misinterpretation of what was going on when the officer's arrived on the scene.

Here's a tip, how about being at home instead of roaming the streets trying to play like one's favorite gangster heroes or mimicking what they do, and then officer's as well as the public who called them to a scene might not misunderstand what's going on when the event's on the streets take place.

Most officer's are called to the scene by the public, and in some cases it becomes a trap that officer's stumble into because the information is blurred, and information is flowing super fast. 

Why don't you worry about the innocent teens and children killed by stray bullets in the gang war's being conducted almost freely in the crime infested Democrat enclave's run in these major metropolitan areas???? Not politically expedient enough for you eh ?? So in those many cases, just sweep the dirt over their graves and continue with the old status quo eh ?

Time has not been your friend on those issue's, because it's gone on for way to long to act like you might give a dam now.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Nov 20, 2022)

beagle9 said:


> You are right, but a narcissistic government gone tyrannical can't accept the fact that *we the people* *aren't going to give up that right ever*, so hopefully the government will settle down, and quit acting a fool on the issue. They best get back to representing instead of dividing us into group's for their political scheme's to work best on the American public at large.



Comedy?  Fantasy?  You people are asleep !
You already have* given up that right*.  All that's left is forcing you to turn them in and that is certain.
You will GLADLY turn them in when faced with loss of all your pensions, homes, savings etc
Oh, you're going to fight them when they come to your home?  rofl.  Right.  Your 22 vs their armored vehicles and teams of .50 cal full autos.
Denial is not a winning strategy.  Neither is blind fantasy.

Feds now have comprehensive lists of all gun purchasers and owners. YOU accepted that.
If you EVER joined ANY gun forum discussion, they know.  Utah Citizen Information Data Collection Center.
Every phone call, every email, every text captured and analyzed.
*>>>* https://www.theguardian.com/world/2013/jun/14/nsa-utah-data-facility *<<<*
Red Flag Laws are nearly nationwide with new, better gun grabbing laws in process every day
Your medical records are being used to take your guns
Door to door confiscations are real and happening now
Some states are actively and openly ignoring Supreme Court decisions regarding 2A rights.
Trump himself said "Take the guns first, worry about due process later"
Will the McCauley Caulkin faces your neighbors make as they line you up and take them going to save you?


*"we the people* *aren't going to give up that right ever"  *

"We The People" already have and will never do shit about it.   There's the sad reality and they know it.  You soon will too.  Keep doing nothing.
But if denial makes you feel better then by all means.

Yeah, reality sucks but someone has to tell it like it is.


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 20, 2022)

beagle9 said:


> Your illiterate logic is on the lowest scale of communicational abilities, because you use your supposed logic in a very corrupt nefarious manor. There are many many examples of super human strength being used by criminal's who were on drugs in which officer's had to deal with through out time. Taking chances with criminal's on drugs has gotten officer's killed in the past, so it becomes a lot of times a question of whose going home that night, the officer's or the drugged up criminal who ends up fighting the officer's instead of complying with the officer's like they should have done ?



Really?  Do you know how many cops were killed by suspects using their bare hands last year?  6!  By comparison, 468 died of Covid, (You know, the thing Mormon Bob keeps telling us is a hoax), 62 by gunfire because the NRA has flooded our streets with guns, and 24 in traffic accidents.   The notion that they had to choke Geo. Floyd to death because he was on drugs and might beat them to death because he was a scary black man is ridiculous. 



beagle9 said:


> No excuse in non-compliance, otherwise when the officer's are directing a criminal or instructing a criminal during an encounter with the officer's. The brainwashing of people that cop's aren't out to protect the communities has created the atmosphere of non-compliance, and has placed officer's and the brainwashed perps on a collision course that serves no one properly in the end. An investigation into the politics that has caused a poor people found in the crime invested area's of the nation to think that the cop's are their sworn enemies needs to be conducted in this nation big time. Any politician found to be creating such hostile environments all due to his or her reckless rhetoric and insightful speech should be removed from their position's of power immediately upon review and a determination made after the review.



Um you have it in reverse.  The reason why the police are considered the enemy is because cops treat them like they are the enemy.  It's not because of "non-compliance", it often because you pulled that person over for frivolous reasons to start with. 



beagle9 said:


> The nation's officer's have been undermined by their own political leadership's, and they have been set up to be killed out in the streets by their leadership or have been set up to take the fall for that leadership.



Uh, let's get real.  More cops are killed in accidents than are killed by felons.  At most 80 cops a year are shot, stabbed or run over by suspects.  1000 suspects are shot or killed by police.  "I had to shoot that kid with the toy because I was really scared" doesn't fucking fly with me.. or most people at this point. 

Retrain the cops to be better and purge the bad apples.  Period.  



beagle9 said:


> Your rhetoric is constantly inciting, and you shouldn't be allowed to get away with it. The black teens you refer to in many cases were misidentified by officer's in which thought that their own live's were in danger, and in many cases it was because certain circumstances were involved that caused a misinterpretation of what was going on when the officer's arrived on the scene.



Nope.  What you have in most of these incidents are cops with long histories of bad behavior, who weren't fired when they should have been.  



beagle9 said:


> Here's a tip, how about being at home instead of roaming the streets trying to play like one's favorite gangster heroes or mimicking what they do, and then officer's as well as the public who called them to a scene might not misunderstand what's going on when the event's on the streets take place.
> 
> Most officer's are called to the scene by the public, and in some cases it becomes a trap that officer's stumble into because the information is blurred, and information is flowing super fast.



Yes, most of these cops were called to the scene by Karens who saw the scary black man.  



beagle9 said:


> Why don't you worry about the innocent teens and children killed by stray bullets in the gang war's being conducted almost freely in the crime infested Democrat enclave's run in these major metropolitan areas???? Not politically expedient enough for you eh ?? So in those many cases, just sweep the dirt over their graves and continue with the old status quo eh ?



I do worry about it. It's why I want to ban gun proliferation and allow the victims of violence to sue gun sellers for selling to the wrong people. 

You'd be amazed how fast the gun violence cleans up after that.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Nov 20, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> You'd be amazed how fast the gun violence cleans up after that.



You're fucking delusional.
Show me ONE MURDER committed by a GOOD GUY with a gun.
JUST ONE

You're going after the good guys you moron
Meanwhile your side is releasing murderers every day with no bail, no jail.
THAT IS INSANITY and your side OWNS IT


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 20, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Okay.  So?  It wasn't like Buddhists were rushing to Afghanistan to visit them, even before the Taliban took power.  They were kind of like that painting in Granny's attic that got thrown out and no one realized it was from a master.  They only became a "big deal" when the Taliban announced they were going to destroy them.
> 
> Now, I worry more about the hundreds of thousands of actual PEOPLE the Taliban killed (including 3000 Americans on September 11th).  I realize the only reason why there IS a Taliban is because Ronald Reagan had the brilliant idea 'Hey, let's arm some religious crazies to fight the Russians in Afghanistan because those dirty commies are teaching girls how to read."
> 
> ...


Your rhetoric is constantly inciting, and you shouldn't be allowed to get away with it. The black teens you refer to in many cases were misidentified by officer's in which thought that their own live's were in danger, and in many cases it was because certain circumstances were involved that caused a misinterpretation of what was going on when the officer's arrived on the scene.

Here's a tip, how about being at home instead of roaming the streets trying to play like one's favorite gangster heroes or mimicking what they do, and then officer's as well as the public who called them to might not misunderstand what's going on when the event's on the streets take place.

Most officer's are called to the scene by the public, and in some cases it becomes a trap that officer's stumble into because the information is blurred, and information is flowing super fast.


BasicHumanUnit said:


> Comedy?  Fantasy?  You people are asleep !
> You already have* given up that right*.  All that's left is forcing you to turn them in and that is certain.
> You will GLADLY turn them in when faced with loss of all your pensions, homes, savings etc
> Oh, you're going to fight them when they come to your home?  rofl.  Right.  Your 22 vs their armored vehicles and teams of .50 cal full autos.
> ...


We'll just like it was during COVID-19, you had state's that went crazy with the lock downs and etc, but then you had state's that said oh hell no we ain't following these woke government run state's into bankruptcy and devastation by locking down because their government wanted everyone to comply equally, you know just so the snowflake's won't feel all stupid and stuff. Well thank God for state's rights, and state sovereignty against a federal government gone tyrannical. We'll see how it all shakes out, but it's not as bad as you think, but of course I could be wrong.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Nov 20, 2022)

beagle9 said:


> but it's not as bad as you think, but of course I could be wrong.



You are


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 20, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Really?  Do you know how many cops were killed by suspects using their bare hands last year?  6!  By comparison, 468 died of Covid, (You know, the thing Mormon Bob keeps telling us is a hoax), 62 by gunfire because the NRA has flooded our streets with guns, and 24 in traffic accidents.   The notion that they had to choke Geo. Floyd to death because he was on drugs and might beat them to death because he was a scary black man is ridiculous.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Black Karen's who saw the scary black man ????? ROTFLMBO 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣. 
You are one dunce trying to act all smart if there ever was one.

Most of these events happen in majority black communities (i.e. the hoods) or whatever they are called by the black gang's.

Your white leftism is showing.. lol


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 20, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Really?  Do you know how many cops were killed by suspects using their bare hands last year?  6!  By comparison, 468 died of Covid, (You know, the thing Mormon Bob keeps telling us is a hoax), 62 by gunfire because the NRA has flooded our streets with guns, and 24 in traffic accidents.   The notion that they had to choke Geo. Floyd to death because he was on drugs and might beat them to death because he was a scary black man is ridiculous.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sue gun seller's ?  Your idiotic side wants to sue gun manufacturers. That's the level of stupidity on your side, and it is epic. Any common sense American would be a complete fool to vote for a Democrat. That's a fact.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Nov 20, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Yes, we all know that Black people have super powers. Especially when they take drugs!



  It is well-known that some drugs make a user much more difficult and dangerous to subdue.  One of the criteria that went into the design of the M1911 pistol was the need for greater stopping power, as some of our soldiers found themselves fighting drug-using guerrillas in the Philippines that would keep fighting after being shot by weapons with insufficient stopping power.  Phencyclidine (AKA PCP or _“Angel Dust”_) is particularly notorious for this, but any powerful opiate/opioid painkiller can have this effect, such as the fentanyl, the effects of which George Floyd is now know to have been under.


----------



## Woodznutz (Nov 20, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Yes, we all know that Black people have super powers.  Especially when they take drugs!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OTOH, who 'murders' someone in broad daylight with a crowd gathered around. Chauvin had no idea he was killing Floyd. It was his 'intention' (a legal term) to restrain him, not kill him. Chauvin and the other cops were sacrificed on the liberal, woke, BLM, altar. Watch for successful appeals of their sentences in a few years when the social climate isn't so hysterical.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Nov 20, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Naw, I'm just not a believer in leftist ideology that makes heroes of *criminals, social misfits and degenerates.*


Democrats refer to *these *people as "our base demographic".


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Nov 20, 2022)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> You're fucking delusional.
> Show me ONE MURDER committed by a GOOD GUY with a gun.
> JUST ONE
> 
> ...



Incel Joe hates good guys, with or without guns.  It proves this with every post that it writes, having anything at all to do with the topic of crime and justice.  Always, it takes the side of subhuman criminal shit, against the side of actual human beings. Always.  I challenge you to find anything that Incel Joe has ever posted, that favors human beings over criminals.  You won't find it.

  It knows damn well that nothing that it ever proposes will ever disarm actual criminals.  All that anything that it proposes on the subject of gun control is to disarm human beings, to make us easier and safer prey for subhuman criminal shit.  That is what Incel Joe wants.

  It's not so much delusional, insane, or stupid, as it is willfully evil.  Again, on a broader note, if you look at what Incel Joe posts on any relevant subject, it always takes the side of evil against the side of good.


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 20, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Yes, we all know that Black people have super powers.  Especially when they take drugs!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No....again, the coroner stated that if he had Floydd on his table all by his lonesome without any other facts, he would have called it coronary heart issue.......and drug overdose.....this was a political hit job on those cops.


This Medical examiner says you are a fucking moron...as were those jurors.....cowards who bowed to fear of the mob outside the courtroom...

*Maryland's former chief medical examiner testified for Derek Chauvin's defense on Wednesday that George Floyd died due to his underlying heart disease -- not the police restraint.*
*"In my opinion, Mr. Floyd had a sudden cardiac arrhythmia, or cardiac arrhythmia, due to his atherosclerosis and hypertensive heart disease ... during his restraint and subdual by the police," said Dr. David Fowler, a forensic pathologist who retired as Maryland's chief medical examiner at the end of 2019.*
*Floyd had narrowed coronary arteries, known as atherosclerosis, and an enlarged heart due to his high blood pressure, or hypertension, Fowler said. Floyd's fentanyl and methamphetamine use and a tumor known as a paraganglioma were other significant conditions that contributed to his death, he said.
----
"Positional asphyxia, as the term is used in court today, is an interesting hypothesis and unsupported by any experimental data," he testified.
In all, Dr. Fowler said Floyd's death should have been classified as "undetermined," rather than a homicide, because there were so many competing causes.*









						Former medical examiner says George Floyd died due to his heart disease -- not Derek Chauvin
					

Maryland's former chief medical examiner testified for Derek Chauvin's defense on Wednesday that George Floyd died due to his underlying heart disease -- not the police restraint.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 20, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Really?  Do you know how many cops were killed by suspects using their bare hands last year?  6!  By comparison, 468 died of Covid, (You know, the thing Mormon Bob keeps telling us is a hoax), 62 by gunfire because the NRA has flooded our streets with guns, and 24 in traffic accidents.   The notion that they had to choke Geo. Floyd to death because he was on drugs and might beat them to death because he was a scary black man is ridiculous.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Moron.....Floydd had the cops called on him because he was trying to pass a fake 20 at that store, you lying asshat...


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 20, 2022)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> You're fucking delusional.
> Show me ONE MURDER committed by a GOOD GUY with a gun.
> JUST ONE



Your logic is faulty, as usual. Once they commit a murder, they stop being a good guy. 

LIke I had this neighbor growing up, and everyone said what a good guy he was, until he got into a fight with his wife and shot her.  Then he stopped being a good guy.


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 20, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Moron.....Floydd had the cops called on him because he was trying to pass a fake 20 at that store, you lying asshat...



Um, yeah, by a guy who certainly didn't expect the cops to come by and murder him.   Of course, the store itself was burned down, so...um... good call? 



2aguy said:


> No....again, the coroner stated that if he had Floydd on his table all by his lonesome without any other facts, he would have called it coronary heart issue.......and drug overdose.....this was a political hit job on those cops.



So, um, if he didn't have any facts, he'd have called it an overdose... because he wouldn't have checked for neck compression. 









						George Floyd’s Autopsy and the Structural Gaslighting of America
					

The weaponization of medical language emboldened white supremacy with the authority of the white coat. How will we stop it from happening again?




					blogs.scientificamerican.com
				




_The world was gaslighted by misreporting about George Floyd’s initial autopsy report. As concerned physicians, we write to deconstruct the misinformation and condemn the ways this weaponization of medical language reinforced white supremacy at the torment of Black Americans.

A time line of events illustrates how a series of omissions and commissions regarding Floyd’s initial autopsy results deceptively fractured the truth. On May 28, a statement released by the Hennepin County Medical Examiner’s office reported ongoing investigations and acknowledgement from the forensic pathologist that an “autopsy ... must be interpreted in the context of the pertinent investigative information.” As per standardized medical examination, Floyd’s underlying health conditions and toxicology screen were documented during the autopsy. These are ordinary findings that do not suggest causation of death. *The May 29 criminal complaint against Chauvin and ensuing headlines falsely overstated the role of Floyd’s coronary artery disease and hypertension, which increase the risk of stroke and heart attack over years, not minutes. Asphyxia—suffocation—does not always demonstrate physical signs, as other physician groups have noted.*

By Monday, June 1, in the context of widespread political pressure, the public received two reports: the preliminary autopsy report by private doctors commissioned by Floyd’s family and—shortly thereafter—a summary of the preliminary autopsy from the Hennepin County Medical Examiner’s Office. Both reports stated that the cause of Floyd’s death was homicide: death at the hands of anothe_r.


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 20, 2022)

2aguy said:


> This Medical examiner says you are a fucking moron...as were those jurors.....cowards who bowed to fear of the mob outside the courtroom...
> 
> *Maryland's former chief medical examiner testified for Derek Chauvin's defense on Wednesday that George Floyd died due to his underlying heart disease -- not the police restraint.*



Maryland former chief medical examiner... who doesn't have authority and didn't conduct the autopsy in MINNESOTA.


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 20, 2022)

beagle9 said:


> Sue gun seller's ? Your idiotic side wants to sue gun manufacturers. That's the level of stupidity on your side, and it is epic. Any common sense American would be a complete fool to vote for a Democrat. That's a fact.


Quite the contrary, if you allow gun victims to sue the people who sold them guns, the gun industry would clean up it's act.  No more gun sellers working out of their garage, etc.  



Bob Blaylock said:


> It is well-known that some drugs make a user much more difficult and dangerous to subdue. One of the criteria that went into the design of the M1911 pistol was the need for greater stopping power, as some of our soldiers found themselves fighting drug-using guerrillas in the Philippines that would keep fighting after being shot by weapons with insufficient stopping power. Phencyclidine (AKA PCP or _“Angel Dust”_) is particularly notorious for this, but any powerful opiate/opioid painkiller can have this effect, such as the fentanyl, the effects of which George Floyd is now know to have been under.



Wow, seriously, the Philippines?  The Philippine was was over before the 1911A1 was produced.  The reason why they needed them was the Moros in Mindanao would tie tourniquets when they went into battle so a regular round didn't take them down, not because of drugs.  

George Floyd wasn't a danger when Chauvin murdered him, he was pinned the ground and handcuffed. 



Woodznutz said:


> OTOH, who 'murders' someone in broad daylight with a crowd gathered around. Chauvin had no idea he was killing Floyd. It was his 'intention' (a legal term) to restrain him, not kill him. Chauvin and the other cops were sacrificed on the liberal, woke, BLM, altar. Watch for successful appeals of their sentences in a few years when the social climate isn't so hysterical.



Nope. Not going to happen.  No judge is going to be the one to free those guys.  More likely, they will let out early on "good behavior", because prisons don't like having Ex-cops behind bars.  Protecting them from the other inmates becomes a full time job.


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 20, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Um, yeah, by a guy who certainly didn't expect the cops to come by and murder him.   Of course, the store itself was burned down, so...um... good call?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




He had 3 blocked arteries you dumb ass and the drug cocktail in his system caused his death.


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 20, 2022)

Bob Blaylock said:


> It knows damn well that nothing that it ever proposes will ever disarm actual criminals. All that anything that it proposes on the subject of gun control is to disarm human beings, to make us easier and safer prey for subhuman criminal shit. That is what @Incel Joe wants.



Except everything I propose is being done in Europe and they have NOWHERE NEAR our crime and murder rates.  

On the other hand, your wank fantasies about more guns and more prisons hasn't brought crime down, crime is going up.  



Bob Blaylock said:


> @Awseome Joe hates good guys, with or without guns. It proves this with every post that it writes, having anything at all to do with the topic of crime and justice. Always, it takes the side of subhuman criminal shit, against the side of actual human beings. Always. I challenge you to find anything that @Awesome Joe has ever posted, that favors human beings over criminals. You won't find it.


I should point out the people who murdered your prophet, Joseph Smith, thought they were good and decent when they stormed the jail and murdered him.


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 20, 2022)

2aguy said:


> He had 3 blocked arteries you dumb ass and the drug cocktail in his system caused his death.



Except the coroner who examined him, not a witness hired by the defense, said it was murder.
So did the Jury.


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 20, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Except the coroner who examined him, not a witness hired by the defense, said it was murder.
> So did the Jury.



The coroner who examined him stated that if he had seen the autopsy results without the police involvement it would have been heart attack......you dumb ass.


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 20, 2022)

2aguy said:


> The coroner who examined him stated that if he had seen the autopsy results without the police involvement it would have been heart attack......you dumb ass.



We already covered that.   Sigh.  The coroner ruled it a homicide and the jury found him guilty of murder.


----------



## Hollie (Nov 20, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> You mean other than Trump?   And Rittenhouse?  And those idiots who took over the birdhouse in Oregon before the Feds shot one of them?


What criminal charge has Trump been convicted of?

Rittenhouse? What was his criminal conviction?



And those BLM’ers who rioted and burned cities made fortunes by stealing money from leftist rubes. 










						A Black Lives Matter cofounder used $840,000 of the group's funds to pay her brother for 'security services'
					

Patrisse Cullors, BLM's one-time executive director, paid the sum to Cullors Protection, a company owned by her brother, according to a tax filing.




					news.yahoo.com
				














						Black Lives Matter leader accused of stealing $10 million from organization
					

Shalomyah Bowers is called a 'rogue administrator, a middle man turned usurper' in a suit filed in L.A.  County Superior Court. He denies all claims.




					www.latimes.com
				








How’s that self-loathing, white guilt workin’ out for ya’?


----------



## Hollie (Nov 20, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Your logic is faulty, as usual. Once they commit a murder, they stop being a good guy.
> 
> LIke I had this neighbor growing up, and everyone said what a good guy he was, until he got into a fight with his wife and shot her.  Then he stopped being a good guy.


Huh! Like I had that same neighbor growing up. Your story is completely wrong.


----------



## Couchpotato (Nov 20, 2022)

1srelluc said:


> View attachment 721154


Blood makes the grass grow.   Kill kill


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 20, 2022)

Hollie said:


> "_I_ _don't have to make a case for rampant racism because it's already been made...._''
> 
> Frankly, before this post, I was aware that leftists tended to be self-loathing and angry but.... whoooooowe.
> 
> ...



You seem determined to engage me in what??  Not a discussion.  A slag fest???  Not interested.


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 20, 2022)

Bob Blaylock said:


> Incel Joe hates good guys, with or without guns.  It proves this with every post that it writes, having anything at all to do with the topic of crime and justice.  Always, it takes the side of subhuman criminal shit, against the side of actual human beings. Always.  I challenge you to find anything that Incel Joe has ever posted, that favors human beings over criminals.  You won't find it.
> 
> It knows damn well that nothing that it ever proposes will ever disarm actual criminals.  All that anything that it proposes on the subject of gun control is to disarm human beings, to make us easier and safer prey for subhuman criminal shit.  That is what Incel Joe wants.
> 
> It's not so much delusional, insane, or stupid, as it is willfully evil.  Again, on a broader note, if you look at what Incel Joe posts on any relevant subject, it always takes the side of evil against the side of good.


It dang sure seems that way with every stand he takes. Thanks


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 21, 2022)

Hollie said:


> What criminal charge has Trump been convicted of?
> 
> Rittenhouse? What was his criminal conviction?



Only a matter of time with Trump... heh, heh, heh... 



Hollie said:


> Huh! Like I had that same neighbor growing up. Your story is completely wrong.



Hardly.  Anyone can have a really bad day.   This guy held down a job, had kids, had a nice house.   And then one day, he snapped during an argument and shot his wife.  Then he clumsily tried to get rid of the body.   

And this is the problem with gun culture.  It's not the eek, scary black person you have to worry about, it's the people you actually live with.


----------



## ThunderKiss1965 (Nov 21, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Well, it's not like you listen to what black people say unless they are a pathetic uncle tom like Candace Owens.


Well it's not like you listen to what black people say unless they are religiously following the Democratic parties mandated behavior for minorities. It use to be that you loons would depend on other black people to call women like Owens "Uncle Tom's", but Biden has embolding the white people on the left. Now you all can call Black people who don't act the way you think they should anything disgusting thing you want.


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 21, 2022)

ThunderKiss1965 said:


> Well it's not like you listen to what black people say unless they are religiously following the Democratic parties mandated behavior for minorities. It use to be that you loons would depend on other black people to call women like Owens "Uncle Tom's", but Biden has embolding the white people on the left. Now you all can call Black people who don't act the way you think they should anything disgusting thing you want.



Owens has got a pretty good scam going.   She tells white people what they want to hear.  They give her lots of money.  

Normally, we call that prostitution.


----------



## ThunderKiss1965 (Nov 21, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Owens has got a pretty good scam going.   She tells white people what they want to hear.  They give her lots of money.
> 
> Normally, we call that prostitution.


And there is that boldness Biden gave you. Any disgusting thing you can think of is fair play as long as it's against a minority that doesn't do what you think they should. They ain't black.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Nov 21, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Owens has got a pretty good scam going.   She tells white people what they want to hear.  They give her lots of money.
> 
> Normally, we call that prostitution.



  No, what we normally call prostitution is women trading sexual favors for money or other valuable consideration.  Such as how Kamala _“The Whore”_ Harris traded sexual favors to a married man for opportunities to get a foothold into politics.

  What you're trying to label as prostitution is a black woman daring to hold and express opinions other than what you, in your racist hubris, think black women ought to hold.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Nov 21, 2022)

ThunderKiss1965 said:


> And there is that boldness Biden gave you. Any disgusting thing you can think of is fair play as long as it's against a minority that doesn't do what you think they should. They ain't black.



  Legal chattel slavery was ended in this country a long time ago, but Democraps arrogantly believe that they still rightfully own black people, or at least their votes and political support, as Incel Joe continues to demonstrate.  An independent-minded black person who dares to not support the Democraps is, to them, the modern equivalent of a runaway slave.


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 21, 2022)

ThunderKiss1965 said:


> And there is that boldness Biden gave you. Any disgusting thing you can think of is fair play as long as it's against a minority that doesn't do what you think they should. They ain't black.



Oh, I'm sure she's black... but she's a sellout.  

I would be more impressed if she took her minstrel show to a black audience instead of the white ones she normally goes saying, "Those other black people sure be murderous." 



Bob Blaylock said:


> No, what we normally call prostitution is women trading sexual favors for money or other valuable consideration. Such as how Kamala _“The Whore”_ Harris traded sexual favors to a married man for opportunities to get a foothold into politics.


Really, because last time I checked, VP Harris was ELECTED BY THE PEOPLE to every office she held.  




Bob Blaylock said:


> What you're trying to label as prostitution is a black woman daring to hold and express opinions other than what you, in your racist hubris, think black women ought to hold.


Sorry, man, when you are telling someone what they want to hear to massage their egos, that makes you a prostitute.  I mean, the sad thing is, you think Owens believes the shit she spews.  Six years ago, she was anti-MAGA, until she realized that wasn't where the money was. 



Bob Blaylock said:


> Legal chattel slavery was ended in this country a long time ago, but Democraps arrogantly believe that they still rightfully own black people, or at least their votes and political support, as @Incel Joe continues to demonstrate. An independent-minded black person who dares to not support the Democraps is, to them, the modern equivalent of a runaway slave.


Nope, they are more like a Chicken who praises the virtues of Col. Sanders.   The GOP is not their friend.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Nov 21, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> Frankly, until this post, I wasn't even aware of your existence.  I don't have to make a case for rampant racism because it's already been made time and time again, but you continue to deny its exists at all.   I guess you've missed the 2020 race riots, George Floyd, or the expiry of Voting Rights Act and Black Lives Matter.
> 
> Why don't you not look at what other, less violent countries manage things as an example for you to do better?  It's not like anyone is paying attention to your posts


You seem determined to engage me in what??  Not a discussion.  A slag fest???  Not interested.


----------



## Hollie (Nov 21, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Only a matter of time with Trump... heh, heh, heh...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Correct. Your nonsense claims regarding criminal convictions attached to Trump and Rittenhouse were false, nonsensical babbling. 

Those attributes seem to define a lot of your flailing around.


----------



## Hollie (Nov 21, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Owens has got a pretty good scam going.   She tells white people what they want to hear.  They give her lots of money.
> 
> Normally, we call that prostitution.


I suspect your primary objection is that you find her uppity by not taking her assigned place in the Party of Slavery... and that she's an articulate female which you really, really find offensive.

We call that Short Man Syndrome.


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 22, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Correct. Your nonsense claims regarding criminal convictions attached to Trump and Rittenhouse were false, nonsensical babbling.


Never said it requires a conviction to be a criminal.  By your logic, all the BLM folks who are never going to be brought to trial aren't criminals then.  

Trump broke the law.  A lot of them.  He will be brought to trial on them. 
Rittenhouse murdered two people.  That a judge fucked up and let that sham trial go on is unfortunate. 



Hollie said:


> I suspect your primary objection is that you find her uppity by not taking her assigned place in the Party of Slavery... and that she's an articulate female which you really, really find offensive.



No, you see, if this woman was REALLY serious about what she says, she wouldn't be saying it to audiences of white people who want to hear it.  If she SINCERELY believed that Conservatism was the answer for black people, she'd be taking her minstrel show in front of black audiences and making that case. 

She... um.... doesn't do that.   She takes her schtick to audiences of white people who need to feel better about their failure to fix the problems and tells them how awful those other black people are.


----------



## Hollie (Nov 22, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Never said it requires a conviction to be a criminal.  By your logic, all the BLM folks who are never going to be brought to trial aren't criminals then.
> 
> Trump broke the law.  A lot of them.  He will be brought to trial on them.
> Rittenhouse murdered two people.  That a judge fucked up and let that sham trial go on is unfortunate.
> ...



Your conspiracy theories are funny. You made absurd claims about criminal convictions leveled at both Trump and Rittenhouse and failed to identify any of those convictions. You live in the alternate reality of leftism where your conspiracy theories are believed to be true.


You're now whining, ''Trump broke the law.  A lot of them.'' I should append your declaration with, ''... because I say so'', so we have your official endorsement.

Your silly screeching is melodramatic but I was not aware that you were the Ayatollah in charge of deciding who is guilty of anything. 

It will be fun, but messy, to watch your head explode when the house opens their investigation into the Biden crime family dealings.


----------



## Hollie (Nov 22, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Never said it requires a conviction to be a criminal.  By your logic, all the BLM folks who are never going to be brought to trial aren't criminals then.
> 
> Trump broke the law.  A lot of them.  He will be brought to trial on them.
> Rittenhouse murdered two people.  That a judge fucked up and let that sham trial go on is unfortunate.
> ...



No, you see, you're really offended by what you define as uppity black who don't know their place and worse, are uppity black women. I get it, you miss those halcyon days when the Party of Slavery had authoritative control over blacks. You're enraged that blacks are not towing the party line of obedience.

You could set yourself in fire in protest.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Nov 22, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Never said it requires a conviction to be a criminal. By your logic, all the BLM folks who are never going to be brought to trial aren't criminals then.
> 
> Trump broke the law. A lot of them. He will be brought to trial on them.
> Rittenhouse murdered two people. That a judge fucked up and let that sham trial go on is unfortunate.



  You've tried to argue, repeatedly, that a human being is not a person, unless he is legally-recognized as such.  You make this argument in defense of the murder of thousands of innocent human beings every day, who you refuse to acknowledge as human beings.

  It's interesting to juxtapose that logic with your logic here, of calling people criminals who have not only not been legally convicted of any crimes, but have been vindicated by due process of law, as being innocent of those alleged crimes.  And further interesting to juxtapose that with your relentless defense of actual criminals, taking their side, always, against human beings.

  About the only consistency that can be found in any or all of your positions, is that you always take the side of criminals against the side of human beings, you always take the side of evil against that of good, and you always take the side of madness against the side of reason.  You do not appear to have any concern, or even awareness, of how you twist logic one way to do so in one case, and then twist it in a completely different way, irreconcilable with how you previously twisted it, to take such a side in another case.


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 22, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Your conspiracy theories are funny. You made absurd claims about criminal convictions leveled at both Trump and Rittenhouse and failed to identify any of those convictions. You live in the alternate reality of leftism where your conspiracy theories are believed to be true.


Never used the word "conviction".  

Trump committed many crimes. That our system is largely unable to hold Criminal Presidents to account is a failure of our system, but that failure has been there since Nixon. 

Rittenhouse murdered two people.  Two people who were unarmed.  That's a crime.  That the civil servants in Kenosha got outlawyered isn't anything to be happy about. 



Hollie said:


> No, you see, you're really offended by what you define as uppity black who don't know their place and worse, are uppity black women. I get it, you miss those halcyon days when the Party of Slavery had authoritative control over blacks. You're enraged that blacks are not towing the party line of obedience.



No, I'm not offended by her. Heck, anyone who can scam stupid white people out of their money has my respect. 
Just realize that is all she is doing.   She goes out, tells you what you want to hear so you can feel better about your racism, and walks away with a lot of money.


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 22, 2022)

Bob Blaylock said:


> You've tried to argue, repeatedly, that a human being is not a person, unless he is legally-recognized as such. You make this argument in defense of the murder of thousands of innocent human beings every day, who you refuse to acknowledge as human beings.



Um, yeah, guy, your religious beliefs don't trump science.  A fetus can't live outside the woman it is in. Therefore, not human.  

(Wait, I said "Science", waiting for the whine about Bruce Jenner!)  

Even when abortion was against the law, people were not charged with murder for performing them.  

My position is based on practicality- If a woman doesn't want to be pregnant, she will find a way to not be pregnant.  The only question is, does she get a safe procedure done by a professional, or a back-ally procedure where she ends up getting maimed.  

Less abortions is a laudable goal, but if you aren't willing to support policies to get there, you are just blowing smoke.  The policies that get you there are paid family leave, universal health care, comprehensive sex education, availability of contraception- all things YOUR side opposes. 



Bob Blaylock said:


> It's interesting to juxtapose that logic with your logic here, of calling people criminals who have not only not been legally convicted of any crimes, but have been vindicated by due process of law, as being innocent of those alleged crimes. And further interesting to juxtapose that with your relentless defense of actual criminals, taking their side, always, against human beings.



Maybe I don't need a court to tell me when something is wrong.  
I saw the tapes of Rittenhouse gunning people down.  I don't need a court to tell me that's what he did.  

On the other hand, I just can't get worked up that some poor black kid stole a bag of chips.  



Bob Blaylock said:


> About the only consistency that can be found in any or all of your positions, is that you always take the side of criminals against the side of human beings, you always take the side of evil against that of good, and you always take the side of madness against the side of reason. You do not appear to have any concern, or even awareness, of how you twist logic one way to do so in one case, and then twist it in a completely different way, irreconcilable with how you previously twisted it, to take such a side in another case.



Again- 
Religious fanaticism isn't "reason", guy. 

Good and Evil are subjective.  To my mind. Racism is evil.  Wealth inequality is evil. The fact that the richest country in the world allows children to go to bed hungry at night is evil.   These are things that just don't bother you, because you define "Good" as groveling in front on an imaginary sky man.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Nov 22, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> (Wait, I said "Science", waiting for the whine about Bruce Jenner!)



  Don't need to.

  You admit to believing in _“transgenderism”_, which absolutely proves that you have no standing whatsoever to make any claim to science.

  It's not whining; it's pointing out an absolute, undeniabel fact.  To give any credence to _“transgenderism”_ is to deny and repudiate science, and to forfeit any claim thereto.

  That, along with your denial of God, also proves that you have no claim to reason or sanity.

  A sane person understands the difference between men and women, and why this difference matters.  That you do not proves that you are…


----------



## Hollie (Nov 22, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Never used the word "conviction".
> 
> Trump committed many crimes. That our system is largely unable to hold Criminal Presidents to account is a failure of our system, but that failure has been there since Nixon.
> 
> ...


You insist, with certainty, that Trump has committed lots of crimes. Yet, you can't identify a conviction for any crime. That your feelings are hurt because you have an emotional attachment to Trump is something only you can deal with. I should advise that the justice system is not modeled on "how can we assuage the tender sensibilities of the self-hating". 

I think you will be pleasantly surprised to learn that our system actully is able to hold Criminal Presidents to account. The Biden crime family will be held accountable. 

Rittenhouse did not murder two people. See. outside of your nonsense claims, the justice system has specific terms, definitions and conditions required to convict someone of murder. 

Provide a source that identifies the conviction for murder leveled against Rittenhouse. You cannot. So why make fraudulent claims?

You have an obsessive hate complex with C. Owens. She is the uppity black woman that doesn't know her place in the Party of Slavery social order. How difficulties must be for you. Blacks were expected to be quiet and submissive to the Party of slavery and now that contingent is straying. You need to break out your white robs and pointy hoods to get them' there black folks in line.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Nov 22, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Rittenhouse did not murder two people. See. outside of your nonsense claims, the justice system has specific terms, definitions and conditions required to convict someone of murder.



Incel Joe is upset that two subhuman pieces of criminal shit were exterminated, and he's pissed off that the man who did it isn't being treated a a criminal.

  If those two pieces of subhuman criminal shit had survived, do you think that Incel Joe would have been as upset over the additional crimes that they would have gone on to commit?  Do you think that it's as upset over the crime that those two pieces of filth had previously committed, before they were finally put down?

  Of course not.  Incel Joe loves subhuman criminal shit, as much as it hates actual human beings.


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 22, 2022)

Bob Blaylock said:


> Don't need to.
> 
> You admit to believing in _“transgenderism”_, which absolutely proves that you have no standing whatsoever to make any claim to science.
> 
> It's not whining; it's pointing out an absolute, undeniabel fact. To give any credence to _“transgenderism”_ is to deny and repudiate science, and to forfeit any claim thereto.



Guy, you can go on all day, but scientists recognize Gender Dysphoria as a legitimate medical condition requiring treatment. 



Bob Blaylock said:


> is upset that two subhuman pieces of criminal shit were exterminated, and he's pissed off that the man who did it isn't being treated a a criminal.



So if I think Mormons are subhuman pieces of shit, is it okay if I murder them?





"Hi, would you like to hear another testement of Jesus Christ?"

BLAM- BLAM

Hey, you guys have a point about shotguns... they can be useful.


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 22, 2022)

Hollie said:


> You insist, with certainty, that Trump has committed lots of crimes. Yet, you can't identify a conviction for any crime.



He's under investigation for criminal acts in four states.    If he was anyone OTHER than Trump, he'd be in prison right now.


----------



## Hollie (Nov 22, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> He's under investigation for criminal acts in four states.    If he was anyone OTHER than Trump, he'd be in prison right now.


He's under investigation as a part of the continued hysteria that grips leftists. 

Scream if out... you know you want to: Russia collusion!

It's a national embarrassment that the dems can't get Trump out their psyche. Trump haunts your world. We see it in these threads. You literally spend your every waking moment with an unhealthy obsession with Trump.

If Trump was not the national focus of leftists, the left wouldn't be quite as much of a national joke.


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 26, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Guy, you can go on all day, but scientists recognize Gender Dysphoria as a legitimate medical condition requiring treatment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So you think it can be "treated", therefore admitting that it's a disorder that needs treatment and not instead empowered with lie's and mutilation. Well good for you.


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 26, 2022)

Hollie said:


> He's under investigation as a part of the continued hysteria that grips leftists.
> 
> Scream if out... you know you want to: Russia collusion!
> 
> ...


And now another billionaire has been added to their nightmare's - Elon Musk.


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 27, 2022)

beagle9 said:


> So you think it can be "treated", therefore admitting that it's a disorder that needs treatment and not instead empowered with lie's and mutilation. Well good for you.



Okay, let's look at that claim.  We treat cleft palettes all the time.  I had bunionectomies on both of my feet.  Every year, millions of Americans  undergo breast augmentations, hair transplants, liposuctions, plastic surgeries, face lifts, etc.  Some of these things are medically necessary, but the majority of these "mutilations" as you say, are for cosmetic reasons. 

The one that is most shocking to me is double blepharoplasties performed on Asian people (usually women) so they look less Asian. 





So your complaints about "Mutilation" are more about your insecurities.  



beagle9 said:


> And now another billionaire has been added to their nightmare's - Elon Musk.



Well, let's look at that.  Musk took a form of communication millions of people rely upon and really messed it up for a lot of people.


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 27, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Okay, let's look at that claim.  We treat cleft palettes all the time.  I had bunionectomies on both of my feet.  Every year, millions of Americans  undergo breast augmentations, hair transplants, liposuctions, plastic surgeries, face lifts, etc.  Some of these things are medically necessary, but the majority of these "mutilations" as you say, are for cosmetic reasons.
> 
> The one that is most shocking to me is double blepharoplasties performed on Asian people (usually women) so they look less Asian.
> 
> ...


LOL... So you think that treatment's are only in regards to physical appearances, and therefore no mental treatment's are to be applied as well ???  Nice deflection with your run on bull crap that suggest everything is somehow pertaining to one's appearance and not their mental state.

Musk hasn't destroyed anything, he is restoring the damage done after running the real destroyer's out of it. Anymore of your lame brained attempts to just flap those jaws without thinking it all the way out first ??


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 27, 2022)

beagle9 said:


> LOL... So you think that treatment's are only in regards to physical appearances, and therefore no mental treatment's are to be applied as well ??? Nice deflection with your run on bull crap that suggest everything is somehow pertaining to one's appearance and not their mental state.



Their mental state is that their brains work differently than cisgendered people. 

Gender Confirmation Surgery just confirms the gender.   Makes more sense than some Asian chick who gets her eyes rounded, dyes her hair and gets a boob job so she can look white. 




beagle9 said:


> Musk hasn't destroyed anything, he is restoring the damage done after running the real destroyer's out of it. Anymore of your lame brained attempts to just flap those jaws without thinking it all the way out first ??



More than half of his staff has quit or been fired.
Advertisers are leaving Twitter in Droves.
The FCC and FEC are already investigating his management of Twitter,
The site is now flooded with Nazis and fake accounts with blue checks.


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 27, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Their mental state is that their brains work differently than cisgendered people.
> 
> Gender Confirmation Surgery just confirms the gender.   Makes more sense than some Asian chick who gets her eyes rounded, dyes her hair and gets a boob job so she can look white.
> 
> ...


Your hopes and dreams, but we'll see how it all shakes out, but in the meantime just keep hope for your utopia alive, but remember things that are built on a swamp do eventually sink. Just go ask your drowning buddies on the left who once worked at the twit.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Nov 27, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Okay, let's look at that claim. We treat cleft palettes all the time. I had bunionectomies on both of my feet. Every year, millions of Americans undergo breast augmentations, hair transplants, liposuctions, plastic surgeries, face lifts, etc. Some of these things are medically necessary, but the majority of these "mutilations" as you say, are for cosmetic reasons.
> 
> The one that is most shocking to me is double blepharoplasties performed on Asian people (usually women) so they look less Asian.
> 
> ...



  Do you understand that there is a big difference between a surgery that corrects a harmful injury or defect, or even has only a cosmetic effect; and one which actively destroys healthy organs and systems without producing any actual benefit?




JoeB131 said:


> Well, let's look at that. Musk took a form of communication millions of people rely upon and really messed it up for a lot of people.



  Anyone who relies that heavily on a medium like Shitter has serious problems with his life.  Especially anyone who depends on Shitter, with heavy censorship of opposing views, to the degree that he thinks that easing up that censorship _“ruins”_ the medium.

  For my part, I've never had a Shitter account, and do not anticipate ever having one.  Shitter could shut down and go out of business, and there'd be no significant effect on me.


----------



## Jaxson (Nov 27, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Here is a video looking at shotguns and how they are used...notice the very first shotgun was a weapon used in World War 1 and is still in use today by the militaries around the world......so, if the anti-gunners tell us we can't have "weapons of war," then by that logic pump action shotguns are on their list to be banned and confiscated.......


Home defence? Where? In Ukraine?


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Nov 27, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Their mental state is that their brains work differently than cisgendered people.



  Of course they do.

  The same is true of all mental illnesses.  That is what makes them mentally ill.

  By the way, bullshit terms such as _“cisgender”_ do not mean anything to sane people; only to those who are severely fucked-up in the head, as you are.  Sane people are clear on the distinction between male and female, and have no use for some bullshit suffix to distinguish genuine instances of such from the insane delusions of those who are mad.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Nov 27, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Gender Confirmation Surgery just confirms the gender.



  It does no such thing.

  A man is still a man, and not a woman, no matter how much _“Gender Confirmation Surgery”_ he has, or what other quasi-medical Frankensteinery he has done to him.  He's a ruined, mutilated form of a man, but he's still a man.  His sex has not been changed.  His gender has not been changed.  All that has changed is that along with having his mind severely fucked up, now his body is irreversibly fucked up as well.


----------



## Batcat (Nov 27, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> What kind of idiot needs to use a shotgun for home defense.


A shotgun can be an excellent home defense weapon. If you simply  load a pump shotgun, the distinctive noise may convince an intruder to leave. 

 With a shotgun it is wise to stay in one room and not play Wyatt Earp by clearing your house. Shotguns have long barrels that the bad guy can grab to wrestle the shotgun away from you. I house clear with a snub nosed revolver In my pants pocket with my hand on it. Much harder to grab when I pull it. If I run across someone who has the right be be in the home, they don’t know I am armed. 

Just lock your bedroom door, get beside your bed and point the loaded shotgun at the door. If the intruder breaks your bedroom door down, you will be able to see he has no reason to be inside your home before you pull the trigger on the shotgun and blow him away. 

Be aware the cleanup may be messy. 

In passing, house clearing is not really a great idea. If you think someone is in your house call the police on your cell phone. Stay in your locked bedroom. 









						An Official Journal Of The NRA | House Clearing
					

While your home may be your castle, trying to clear it when you suspect a criminal has breached the walls is a less-than-optimal proposition.




					www.shootingillustrated.com


----------



## Hollie (Nov 27, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Okay, let's look at that claim.  We treat cleft palettes all the time.  I had bunionectomies on both of my feet.  Every year, millions of Americans  undergo breast augmentations, hair transplants, liposuctions, plastic surgeries, face lifts, etc.  Some of these things are medically necessary, but the majority of these "mutilations" as you say, are for cosmetic reasons.
> 
> The one that is most shocking to me is double blepharoplasties performed on Asian people (usually women) so they look less Asian.
> 
> ...


Umm, yeah. Grownups making decisions about their lives - sounds like a whole lot of “who asked for your approval”.

On the other hand, It will strike groomers and the woke as necessary to coerce children into body mutilating surgeries and various drug / hormone therapy which will have irreversible, long term health consequences. 

We’re beginning to see people come forward who, as pre-teens, were ushered by groomers into undergoing mutilating surgeries and drug treatments in large part by coercive, queer and gender confused teachers, leftist ideology and profits for woke, leftist hospital administrators. 









						"Big Money Makers": Nashville Gender Clinic Boasts of Gender Surgery Profits - Reduxx
					

A gender clinic in Nashville, Tennessee is facing backlash after videos were posted to social media showing their top administrators describing gender surgeries as “money makers” and asserting that doctors should be unable to object to carrying out these surgeries. The videos were first exposed...




					reduxx.info
				













						Boston Children’s Hospital’s transgender insanity reveals how unhinged elites make money off our kids
					

Data show that “socially transitioned” children are far more likely to go on to medical interventions. And perhaps this is the point: After all, transgender is big business.




					nypost.com


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 28, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> Home defence? Where? In Ukraine?


Could be coming to a theater near us in the future, so don't ever count it out.


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 28, 2022)

Bob Blaylock said:


> Do you understand that there is a big difference between a surgery that corrects a harmful injury or defect, or even has only a cosmetic effect; and one which actively destroys healthy organs and systems without producing any actual benefit?



Um, how is a boob job "healthy"?   How is an Asian woman getting her eyelids chopped up because she's trying to conform with some western notion of beauty correcting a harmful defect. (Oh, wait, I'm sure you don't consider Asians "White and Delightsome" either, you racist cult member.) 

We spend 14 billion on Cosmetic surgery every year.  



Bob Blaylock said:


> Anyone who relies that heavily on a medium like Shitter has serious problems with his life. Especially anyone who depends on Shitter, with heavy censorship of opposing views, to the degree that he thinks that easing up that censorship _“ruins”_ the medium.



Um, you know, before he got banned, Trump was on Twitter all time... and you enthusiastically supported him.  



Bob Blaylock said:


> For my part, I've never had a Shitter account, and do not anticipate ever having one. Shitter could shut down and go out of business, and there'd be no significant effect on me.



Right, probably because you'd get banned in a week for being a crazy person.  



Bob Blaylock said:


> Of course they do.
> 
> The same is true of all mental illnesses. That is what makes them mentally ill.
> 
> By the way, bullshit terms such as _“cisgender”_ do not mean anything to sane people; only to those who are severely fucked-up in the head, as you are. Sane people are clear on the distinction between male and female, and have no use for some bullshit suffix to distinguish genuine instances of such from the insane delusions of those who are mad.



Actually, "cis-" is a prefix, not a suffix.  

It does kind of sound like you are suffering from your own sexual insecurities, Bob.  What other people do has no real effect on my life. While I would love to throw in another snide comment about Mormonism here, it sounds to me like you have real issues.  




Bob Blaylock said:


> It does no such thing.
> 
> A man is still a man, and not a woman, no matter how much _“Gender Confirmation Surgery”_ he has, or what other quasi-medical Frankensteinery he has done to him. He's a ruined, mutilated form of a man, but he's still a man. His sex has not been changed. His gender has not been changed. All that has changed is that along with having his mind severely fucked up, now his body is irreversibly fucked up as well.



Except that the psychiatric community disagrees with you on the best treatment for gender dysphoria, and "man up" isn't really considered a good option anymore.


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 28, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Umm, yeah. Grownups making decisions about their lives - sounds like a whole lot of “who asked for your approval”.
> 
> On the other hand, It will strike groomers and the woke as necessary to coerce children into body mutilating surgeries and various drug / hormone therapy which will have irreversible, long term health consequences.
> 
> We’re beginning to see people come forward who, as pre-teens, were ushered by groomers into undergoing mutilating surgeries and drug treatments in large part by coercive, queer and gender confused teachers, leftist ideology and profits for woke, leftist hospital administrators.



Uh, you guys tried that bullshit during the midterms, and nobody bought into it.  

Let's get real here.  Almost no children are getting Gender Confirmation Surgery.   As for hormone therapy, only 5000 patients a year between the ages of 12-17 are getting puberty blockers, and most of them are being treated for early onset puberty, not gender dysphoria.  









						The NYT’s Big Piece on Puberty Blockers Mucked Up the Most Important Point About Them
					

They can have side effects. But here’s what else to consider.




					slate.com
				




_Puberty blockers are drugs that disrupt the release of sex hormones. The primary drug used is called Lupron, and it has been prescribed for over 30 years, in a variety of medical contexts, to treat both children and adults. In addition to being used for prostate cancer, for endometriosis, and to address the distressing psychological effects of early puberty, it’s used (rarely!) to halt puberty for adolescents experiencing severe gender dysphoria.

A good starting place for thinking about puberty blockers—one the Times mentions only in passing—is to consider their use in children with precocious puberty. This is a deeply distressing condition, for both children and parents, in which a young child begins to develop the secondary sex characteristics more typically found in adolescents. This results in looking different from their peers, which can cause social issues. There can also be a lot of stress associated with early menstruation or other pubertal changes.

None of this context was mentioned by the Times. Something that was mentioned, but downplayed, is how few kids are actually being treated with puberty blockers in the U.S. There are over 25 million youth between the ages of 12 and 17 in this country. The best estimate of how many children are on puberty blockers, according to a recent Reuters investigation, is roughly 5,000. The percentage of U.S. children from 13 to 17 on puberty blockers for gender dysphoria, therefore, calculates to .02 percent. The Times estimates that 300,000 U.S. youth identify as trans. Five thousand is less than 2 percent of those trans-identifying youth. A much, much higher percentage of youth have been on a diet._


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 28, 2022)

beagle9 said:


> Your hopes and dreams, but we'll see how it all shakes out, but in the meantime just keep hope for your utopia alive, but remember things that are built on a swamp do eventually sink. Just go ask your drowning buddies on the left who once worked at the twit.



Actually, most of them are getting snapped up by other companies...  people who can code are always going to be in demand.  

But for all the reasons I pointed out, Twitter is in a lot of trouble because Musk has no idea what he is doing.


----------



## Jaxson (Nov 28, 2022)

beagle9 said:


> Could be coming to a theater near us in the future, so don't ever count it out.


So go watch the movie when it comes out. And make sure you bring your big ass shotgun!!


----------



## Hollie (Nov 28, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Uh, you guys tried that bullshit during the midterms, and nobody bought into it.
> 
> Let's get real here.  Almost no children are getting Gender Confirmation Surgery.   As for hormone therapy, only 5000 patients a year between the ages of 12-17 are getting puberty blockers, and most of them are being treated for early onset puberty, not gender dysphoria.
> 
> ...



Uh, leftist groomers have this creepy obsession with mutilation aimed at children. As we see, child abuse is big business.






						U.S. Sex Reassignment Surgery Market Report, 2022-2030
					

The U.S. sex reassignment surgery market size was valued at USD 1.9 billion in 2021 and is expected to expand at a compound annual growth rate (CAGR) of 11.23% from 2022 to 2030. The rising incidences of gender dysphoria and the increasing number of people opting for gender confirmation...




					www.grandviewresearch.com
				




The U.S. sex reassignment surgery market size was valued at USD 1.9 billion in 2021 and is expected to expand at a compound annual growth rate (CAGR) of 11.23% from 2022 to 2030. The rising incidences of gender dysphoria and the increasing number of people opting for gender confirmation surgeries are expected to boost the growth during the forecast period.


Yes, let's get real here. Leftist groomers are feeding the tyranny mutilation business and they're finding a population they can exploit.

Using data from six years ago:








						Gender transition surgeries jumped nearly 20% in a year — but the new data highlight a worrisome problem
					

Only a small fraction of transgender people who suffer from gender dysphoria may have affordable access to the treatments they need.




					www.businessinsider.com
				




Plastic surgeons performed more than 3,250 operations to help people physically confirm their genders in 2016 — a 19% increase compared to the previous year in the US.



Your side is preying upon children as young as 4 years old. 

How delighted you must be.


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 28, 2022)

Hollie said:


> The U.S. sex reassignment surgery market size was valued at USD 1.9 billion in 2021 and is expected to expand at a compound annual growth rate (CAGR) of 11.23% from 2022 to 2030. The rising incidences of gender dysphoria and the increasing number of people opting for gender confirmation surgeries are expected to boost the growth during the forecast period.



You realize that that's exclusively on adults, right?    1.9 Billion out of 3.8 TRILLION we spend on health care, it's less than 0.5%.  





Hollie said:


> Plastic surgeons performed more than 3,250 operations to help people physically confirm their genders in 2016 — a 19% increase compared to the previous year in the US.
> 
> 
> 
> Your side is preying upon children as young as 4 years old.



Um, where does it say any of those 3,250 surgeries were performed on 4 year olds?   You jump from one bit of illogic to another.   

More to the point, even the most conservative figures place the number of transgender people in the US at 1.6 MILLION.   So by the figure you are so alarmed about, only 0.2% are getting surgical correction.  

MEANWHILE -  there were 2,678,302 cosmetic surgeries performed in 2019  In 2019, data from The American Society of Plastic Surgeons shows that 287,085 breast augmentations were performed, while in 2020, only 193, 073 of these procedures were performed. In comparison, surgeons performed 352,555 nose reshaping procedures in 2020, and 362,299 in 2019.









						Plastic Surgery Trends for 2022 That You Need to Know About | TSC
					

Find out about the latest plastic surgery trends and the surprising change working from home has had on the demand.




					thesurgicalclinics.com


----------



## Hollie (Nov 28, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> You realize that that's exclusively on adults, right?    1.9 Billion out of 3.8 TRILLION we spend on health care, it's less than 0.5%.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Um, you don't understand that trans mutilations are happening to children?  









						WATCH: Tulsi Gabbard Names Those Responsible for Child Mastectomies Increasing by Nearly 400 Percent
					

Which is worse, that this is happening to children at all, or the number of adults who promote it?




					redstate.com
				




"According to a research paper that was recently published in the Journal of the American Medical Association of Pediatrics, there has been a 389 percent increase in children receiving mastectomies from 2016 through 2019."

Adults choosing to spend their money as they wish is none of your business. When you groomers start preying on children, that should be a matter of concern for a civil society... excluding, of course, the leftist groomers who seem intent on pushing children to be mutilated by surgeries with no medical benefit.


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 28, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Um, you don't understand that trans mutilations are happening to children?



Uh, yeah, when you citing Tulsi Gabbard as a source, you really don't have an argument.  

389% increase?  How about some actual raw numbers.  Because if that number was 10 and the next year it was 49, that's a 389% increase, even though the numbers are STILL really small.  

Oh, mastectomies are not bottom surgery, and there might be a whole host of reasons to perform them.


----------



## Hollie (Nov 28, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Uh, yeah, when you citing Tulsi Gabbard as a source, you really don't have an argument.
> 
> 389% increase?  How about some actual raw numbers.  Because if that number was 10 and the next year it was 49, that's a 389% increase, even though the numbers are STILL really small.
> 
> Oh, mastectomies are not bottom surgery, and there might be a whole host of reasons to perform them.



Uh yeah, pay attention. The source was “a research paper that was recently published in the Journal of the American Medical Association of Pediatrics.”


I get it. The woke and the groomers are offended when their child grooming is questioned.

Yes, some raw numbers would be appropriate. What is the number of mutilating surgeries performed on children that groomers and leftists think is enough?


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 28, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> So go watch the movie when it comes out. And make sure you bring your big ass shotgun!!


I wish these replies were complete, because I hate when only part of the conversation shows, and then I get lost on what was being said or what I had responded too. LOL. I read this, and couldn't remember what the conversation was that prompted me to say what I said, and I hate going back to look for the lead up. Oh well, all I know now, is that I'm supposed to be going somewhere with a big ace shotgun.(your word's).. ROTFLMBO 🤣 🤣🤣


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 28, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Uh yeah, pay attention. The source was “a research paper that was recently published in the Journal of the American Medical Association of Pediatrics.”
> 
> I get it. The woke and the groomers are offended when their child grooming is questioned.
> 
> Yes, some raw numbers would be appropriate. What is the number of mutilating surgeries performed on children that groomers and leftists think is enough?



So essentially, you don't have any numbers.   I mean, it's nice to see you admit that.  

The problem with right wing panics is that you are very good at scaring yourselves, from "Drag queens are out to mutilate your children" to "Playing Dungeons and Dragons is going to make your kids worship Satan!" 

So, um, instead of scaring people, how about identifying how many actual cases of surgery there are being performed on minors.  And the actual surgeries, not adjacent surgeries. Because M to F surgeries are the ones you guys are most worried about, it seems whining about "mastectomies" is a bit of a diversion. 

So let's have it, how many bottom surgeries a year are being performed on minors.  You gave a number of 3200 on adults, I've seen numbers as high as 11,000, but you never produce numbers of things that are happening to children.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Nov 28, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Adults choosing to spend their money as they wish is none of your business. When you groomers start preying on children, that should be a matter of concern for a civil society... excluding, of course, the leftist groomers who seem intent on pushing children to be mutilated by surgeries *with no medical benefit*.



Incel Joe is trying to compare cosmetic surgery to transgender procedures.  It's a bad comparison, on its face.  Purely cosmetic surgery can be rationally argued to merely be _“with no medial benefits”_.  Having now, in the past few years, undergone two surgeries, as a result of a broken leg, I can say that I find it impossible to imagine myself being vain enough that I would go through surgery, just to improve my appearance.  Surgery is inherently destructive.  In the case of my leg, repairing the damage that had been done to it by my injury was a sufficiently valuable benefit to offset the damage done by the surgeries themselves.

  Transgender procedures—not just surgery, but hormone and drug treatments well—are worse than being _“with no medial benefits”_.  They are objectively harmful.  They irreversibly disable and damage healthy organs and systems.  It is madness to think that one can change one's sex.  It's biologically impossible, and all that is accomplished by any or all of the quasi-medical Frankensteinery of which we are now technically capable or can anticipate being capable any time in the foreseeable future, is to turn a man into a ruined, mutilated man, or a woman into a ruined, mutilated form of a woman.  It cannot actually turn a man into a woman, nor a woman into a man; nd at some point, the victim of such horrendous malpractice is going to have to face the reality, that h'orsh'/it is still the same sex that h'orsh'/it was before, only now h'orsh'/it's body has been irreversibly fucked up, and h'orsh'/it's mind is still just as fucked up as it was before any of that Frankensteinery was done to h'orsh'/it.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Nov 28, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Oh, mastectomies are not bottom surgery, and there might be a whole host of reasons to perform them.



  This young woman decided at age 11 that she was (or wanted to be) a boy, went on hormone treatments at 13, had a double mastectomy at 15, and by 17, had realized the horrible mistakes she had made, and the permanent harm that had been done to her by 17.  Now 18, she continues to suffer from various permanent effects caused by the hormone treatments and by the surgeries.


----------



## Hollie (Nov 29, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> So essentially, you don't have any numbers.   I mean, it's nice to see you admit that.
> 
> The problem with right wing panics is that you are very good at scaring yourselves, from "Drag queens are out to mutilate your children" to "Playing Dungeons and Dragons is going to make your kids worship Satan!"
> 
> ...


So essentially, you just ignore child grooming because leftists have some weird fascination with child mutilation. 

So, umm, instead of recognizing there is a profit motive to child mutilation, just pretend it doesn’t happen. 






						U.S. Sex Reassignment Surgery Market Report, 2022-2030
					

The U.S. sex reassignment surgery market size was valued at USD 1.9 billion in 2021 and is expected to expand at a compound annual growth rate (CAGR) of 11.23% from 2022 to 2030. The rising incidences of gender dysphoria and the increasing number of people opting for gender confirmation...




					www.grandviewresearch.com
				




“The U.S. sex reassignment surgery market size was valued at USD 1.9 billion in 2021 and is expected to expand at a compound annual growth rate (CAGR) of 11.23% from 2022 to 2030.”


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 29, 2022)

Bob Blaylock said:


> @Joe is trying to compare cosmetic surgery to transgender procedures. It's a bad comparison, on its face. Purely cosmetic surgery can be rationally argued to merely be _“with no medial benefits”_. Having now, in the past few years, undergone two surgeries, as a result of a broken leg, I can say that I find it impossible to imagine myself being vain enough that I would go through surgery, just to improve my appearance. Surgery is inherently destructive. In the case of my leg, repairing the damage that had been done to it by my injury was a sufficiently valuable benefit to offset the damage done by the surgeries themselves.



Okay, Bob.  Not everyone is you.   I couldn't imagine going through any surgery for a cosmetic reason, either.   I've had four surgeries in my life, all of them were medically necessary.  However, a lot of people do suffer from some kind of body dysmorphia, whether it be the lady who gets a boob job or the Asian person who gets her eyes rounded because popular media has told her that looking more 'white' is the standard of beauty in this country. 



Bob Blaylock said:


> Transgender procedures—not just surgery, but hormone and drug treatments well—are worse than being _“with no medial benefits”_. They are objectively harmful. They irreversibly disable and damage healthy organs and systems. It is madness to think that one can change one's sex. It's biologically impossible, and all that is accomplished by any or all of the quasi-medical Frankensteinery of which we are now technically capable or can anticipate being capable any time in the foreseeable future, is to turn a man into a ruined, mutilated man, or a woman into a ruined, mutilated form of a woman.



That happens to be your opinion.  It is not the opinions of doctors and psychiatrists who specialize in this sort of thing. 

There are only 5000 kids getting puberty blockers, and a lot of them aren't getting them for gender dysphoria, but because of incidences of early onset puberty.  (This happens because the big corporations you support blindly are pumping our food full of hormones to make bigger profits, but since Greed is Good in the eyes of the Mormons, you probably spend no time complaining about this.)  The ones getting surgery are probably so small you can count them on one hand.  



Bob Blaylock said:


> It cannot actually turn a man into a woman, nor a woman into a man; nd at some point, the victim of such horrendous malpractice is going to have to face the reality, that h'orsh'/it is still the same sex that h'orsh'/it was before, only now h'orsh'/it's body has been irreversibly fucked up, and h'orsh'/it's mind is still just as fucked up as it was before any of that Frankensteinery was done to h'orsh'/it.



Are you having a stroke?  Is a person who had a hair transplant really still bald?  

There have been scientific studies that prove that transgendered women's brains are wired the same way as cisgendered women, as opposed to the way cisgendered men's brains are wired.  Again, from the prestigious Cleveland Clinic. 









						The Brain and Gender Identity: Current Evidence and Implications for Practice (Podcast)
					

Transgender patients’ brains resemble those of their identified gender, not biological gender




					consultqd.clevelandclinic.org
				




It’s not genitalia that determines gender, says clinical psychiatrist Murat Altinay, MD, Head of LGBT Mental Health Services at Cleveland Clinic. A closer look at brain structure and function reveals that transgender people have striking similarities to their identified gender rather than their biological gender — even before hormone therapy.

Dr. Altinay promotes the term “brain gender,” observing that “the brain actually is the main source when it comes to understanding your own gender and gender identity.”



Bob Blaylock said:


> This young woman decided at age 11 that she was (or wanted to be) a boy, went on hormone treatments at 13, had a double mastectomy at 15, and by 17, had realized the horrible mistakes she had made, and the permanent harm that had been done to her by 17. Now 18, she continues to suffer from various permanent effects caused by the hormone treatments and by the surgeries.



And have you reviewed her case file.  The point is, that a doctor, a psychiatrist and her parents all signed off on this procedure.  If they all got it wrong, that's some serious malpractice, but malpractice happens all the time.  

Here's the thing. 

She decided she was trans when she was 11. 
She started taking Lupron when she was 12. 
She started taking testoterone when she was 14.
She got the masectomy when she was 15. 
When she was 17, she had a change of heart.  

Seems to me that she made a series of bad decisions, and convinced medical professionals and her parents she was sincere. 









						California ex-trans teen is national right-wing media’s darling
					

Cole has become the poster child for far-right politicians and religious conservatives working to ban these lifesaving medical treatments



					www.losangelesblade.com
				




_Since her emergence on the public scene in April, trans adults have been digging into Cole’s claims. Some note the fact that surgery takes years of planning and preparation and is not done on a whim or under pressure. There is rampant speculation that her travel has been paid for by anti-LGBTQ activists; Cole denied that on Twitter, noting, “The only people who have bought and sold me—and my body—are the ‘gender specialists’ and surgeons that sold my family and I a lie.” The Blade asked her to elaborate on this question as part of our email exchange. “My trips are self-funded with help from crowdfunding via Twitter tips,” she said. 

Some wonder about the total silence from and invisibility of her parents, while others question whether she is being coached, based on how she appears eloquent when reading her prepared testimony, but speaks haltingly and struggles to answer direct questions. 

Another example can be seen following her May testimony before Ohio lawmakers: Cole alternates between being unable to answer questions coherently, then responding with apparently rehearsed answers posed by Republican lawmakers. 

Still others have doubted her account because of medical inconsistencies in her treatment and subsequent health conditions. Endocrinologists generally do not prescribe puberty blockers and testosterone simultaneously; typically, someone would get puberty blockers prior to experiencing puberty, and testosterone would be prescribed thereafter. Cole tweeted that her doctor did not follow the World Professional Association for Transgender Health’s Standards of Care. 

Another question is whether the tweets sent from @choocole are even composed by Chloe Cole herself. The Twitter account she was using as recently as July, @puddingpandan, appears to be no longer active. _


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 29, 2022)

Hollie said:


> So essentially, you just ignore child grooming because leftists have some weird fascination with child mutilation.
> 
> So, umm, instead of recognizing there is a profit motive to child mutilation, just pretend it doesn’t happen.



If you are going to use dishonest terms like grooming, then there's really no point in having a discussion with you.  I mean, you guys tried that shit during the midterms and people really didn't buy it.  

Give me a number of how many CHILDREN are getting that surgery, not the very small number of adults getting these procedures.  Here's the thing.  Insurance doesn't cover these procedures, as they are considered "elective", so anyone getting them has to have them out of pocket.  Your own figures say that only 3250 people are getting these surguries, out of some 3 million trans people in this country.  

Yes, it's increasing because doctors are getting better at identifying it.   To give you a comparison, up until 1940, if a child came to school favoring his left hand, it was the practice of teacher to force that kid to use his right hand.   Then people realized that was a bad idea, and started learning how to teach kids to write with their left hand and even provide left-handed scissors and such in class. 






Today, incidence of left-handedness has levelled off at about 12% of the population. 

Same thing here... early generations, if little Timmy liked playing with dolls instead of trucks, they'd slap him around until he manned up.   Then in middle age, he'd start dressing up and going to bars in drag.   Now we identify these kids earlier.  

But honestly, I can feel your pain.  You aren't allowed to hate minorities anymore. You aren't allowed to hate gays anymore.  You want to cling on to one more group you can hate on... and...oh, wait, you can't do that anymore, either.  Instead you whine about pronouns and puberty blockers.


----------



## Hollie (Nov 29, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> If you are going to use dishonest terms like grooming, then there's really no point in having a discussion with you.  I mean, you guys tried that shit during the midterms and people really didn't buy it.
> 
> Give me a number of how many CHILDREN are getting that surgery, not the very small number of adults getting these procedures.  Here's the thing.  Insurance doesn't cover these procedures, as they are considered "elective", so anyone getting them has to have them out of pocket.  Your own figures say that only 3250 people are getting these surguries, out of some 3 million trans people in this country.
> 
> ...



There’s no reason to feel insecure about the term, “ grooming”. Just be honest with yourself and others about your motives. 

What does left-handedness have to do with child grooming?


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 29, 2022)

Hollie said:


> There’s no reason to feel insecure about the term, “ grooming”. Just be honest with yourself and others about your motives.
> 
> What does left-handedness have to do with child grooming?



Well, if you want to be dishonest in the discussion, you do you.  

Some children are gender dysphoric.  I leave that to the medical professionals.  

Frankly, I'm more worried about the millions of kids who are on SSRI's because their teachers and parents can't handle them, than the very very few who get puberty blockers.


----------



## Hollie (Nov 29, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Well, if you want to be dishonest in the discussion, you do you.
> 
> Some children are gender dysphoric.  I leave that to the medical professionals.
> 
> Frankly, I'm more worried about the millions of kids who are on SSRI's because their teachers and parents can't handle them, than the very very few who get puberty blockers.


The first step toward solving a problem is admitting you have a problem. 

As noted earlier, the child grooming and mutilation business is _big business_. It’s $1.2 billion and growing. I happen to believe that grooming children starting when three years old is cruel and manipulative but that doesn't stop those with an interest in grooming.

When your side encourages first-graders to invent their own gender identities; when third-graders are prodded with graphic gay porn in class; when teachers are little more than stalkers who coerce students into the rainbow cult; when schools encourage students to keep grooming activities from their parents and when these groomers post videos on TikTok to "show off" how they covertly  incorporate gay / tranny groomers in their classrooms, um, yeah, your side has a problem with child abuse.


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 29, 2022)

Hollie said:


> The first step toward solving a problem is admitting you have a problem.


the only problem I have is with religious assholes trying to impose their bronze age superstitions on the rest of us.  


Hollie said:


> As noted earlier, the child grooming and mutilation business is _big business_. It’s $1.2 billion and growing. I happen to believe that grooming children starting when three years old is cruel and manipulative but that doesn't stop those with an interest in grooming.


Except most of that is spent on adults, very few children are getting either the drugs or the surgeries... 

No kid is going to be gay because a drag queen read a story to him. 
And no kid is going to be straight because you Scream JESUS at him for 12 years. 

The only people who have to worry here are the bigots... that kids are being taught your bigotry is wrong. 




Hollie said:


> When your side encourages first-graders to invent their own gender identities; when third-graders are prodded with graphic gay porn in class; when teachers are little more than stalkers who coerce students into the rainbow cult; when schools encourage students to keep grooming activities from their parents and when these groomers post videos on TikTok to "show off" how they covertly incorporate gay / tranny groomers in their classrooms, um, yeah, your side has a problem with child abuse.



Um, yeah, too bad none of that is happening.  

Shit, man, get a new song. I'm old enough to remember when Anita Bryant was spewing this shit in the 1970's.  It was silly then, it's silly now.


----------



## Hollie (Nov 30, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> the only problem I have is with religious assholes trying to impose their bronze age superstitions on the rest of us.
> 
> Except most of that is spent on adults, very few children are getting either the drugs or the surgeries...
> 
> ...



Um, yeah. $1.2 billion dollars annually is the value of leftist grooming targeting children. The problem so many people have with your side is the exploitation of childen as young as three years old being groomed. It's a vile program of coercing young children into behaving and identifying in ways that are controlled by groomer teachers and those in control of schools.  


Deliberately indoctrinating pre-pubescent children about a basic aspect of their identity, in front of their peers, should be punishable by law. Fortunately, school districts are responding and with laws prohibiting your side from grooming, there is action being taken.  

It's telling that your side sees a need to use lies and deceit - coercing children not to tell their parents what is taking place - as the groomers use tranny freak shows and pornographic material to groom children.

No one really cares how tranny you want to be or if you cross-dress but people do care when you want to groom children with such ideology.


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 30, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Um, yeah. $1.2 billion dollars annually is the value of leftist grooming targeting children. The problem so many people have with your side is the exploitation of childen as young as three years old being groomed. It's a vile program of coercing young children into behaving and identifying in ways that are controlled by groomer teachers and those in control of schools.



Um, where do you get that number?  Your claim was this was the cost of adults getting Gender Confirmation Treatment, which children plain old aren't getting unless their families jump through a lot of hoops.  



Hollie said:


> Deliberately indoctrinating pre-pubescent children about a basic aspect of their identity, in front of their peers, should be punishable by law. Fortunately, school districts are responding and with laws prohibiting your side from grooming, there is action being taken.



Ah, and this is what bothers you isn't it?  That we are teaching kids that bigotry is wrong.  

The reality is, you are on the wrong side of history.   YOu know how I know this?  Because big corporations are hopping on the bandwagon.   The company I work for recently launched an initiative to allow people to pick their pronouns and even use them in their signature blocks.  



Hollie said:


> It's telling that your side sees a need to use lies and deceit - coercing children not to tell their parents what is taking place - as the groomers use tranny freak shows and pornographic material to groom children.



Uh, funny thing.  The most likely people to "groom" children are family members.   The next most likely group are clergy.  The Catholic High School I went to, the junior football coach invited his players to his house to watch gay porn.  And this went on for years before he was finally fired.


----------



## Hollie (Nov 30, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Um, where do you get that number?  Your claim was this was the cost of adults getting Gender Confirmation Treatment, which children plain old aren't getting unless their families jump through a lot of hoops.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Um, yeah. The grooming industry is growing.









						Sex Reassignment Surgery Market to hit USD 1.5 Bn by 2026: Global Market Insights, Inc.
					

U.S. sex reassignment surgery market demand is estimated to expand at 24.5% CAGR during 2020 to 2026 owing to the continuously growing gender reassignment...




					www.globenewswire.com
				





How cool is it that groomer California is now a grooming sanctuary city?





__





						Newsom Signs Bill Making California ‘Sanctuary State’ For Child Sex Changes
					





					www.msn.com
				





Um, yeah. It's great your company is on the grooming bandwagon. Do it soon, though. States are taking action to limit the child exploitation you're going to do.









						Florida's Anti-'Grooming' Law Inspires More Than a Dozen More States to Begin Forming Their Own
					

'There’s no need for any child to ever know the private life of their educator,' one Louisiana lawmaker said.




					ijr.com
				




Florida seems to be something of a trailblazer in terms of inspiring other states to consider legislation limiting conversations in classrooms about sexual orientation and gender identity.


Um, yeah. Odd how schools are at the heart of the grooming industry.









						Public schools are grooming your children
					

On April 9, Oklahoma State University hosted a “drag queen story hour” for children as young as 2-years-old on its campus.




					www.washingtontimes.com
				




On April 9, Oklahoma State University hosted a “drag queen story hour” for children as young as 2 years old on its campus. The event was part of the university’s “Pride 2022” celebration. A description for the program stated two drag performers would read books to all attendees and that the drag queen story hour was geared toward children between the ages of 2 to 8, but that “all ages [were] welcome to join in on the fun.


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 30, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Um, yeah. The grooming industry is growing.


How is medical treatment for adults "grooming", exactly? 



Hollie said:


> How cool is it that groomer California is now a grooming sanctuary city?



You mean that they can actually get treatment there if the bigots in their home states prevent it?  Not seeing a problem. 



Hollie said:


> Um, yeah. It's great your company is on the grooming bandwagon. Do it soon, though. States are taking action to limit the child exploitation you're going to do.



So letting adults use the pronouns of their choice is grooming?  Here's the reality...  big corporations are done with you bigots.  You served your purpose, allowing the GOP to dismantle unions and the middle class, but now you've pretty much outlived your usefulness.  



Hollie said:


> Florida seems to be something of a trailblazer in terms of inspiring other states to consider legislation limiting conversations in classrooms about sexual orientation and gender identity.



And they'll lose.  Kind of like you guys were all thrilled when the Mormon Liars got Proposition Hate passed... but eventually, you lost.  



Hollie said:


> On April 9, Oklahoma State University hosted a “drag queen story hour” for children as young as 2 years old on its campus. The event was part of the university’s “Pride 2022” celebration. A description for the program stated two drag performers would read books to all attendees and that the drag queen story hour was geared toward children between the ages of 2 to 8, but that “all ages [were] welcome to join in on the fun.



Wow... um, so exactly how is that "grooming"?   Telling kids that trans people exist isn't grooming.


----------



## Hollie (Nov 30, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> How is medical treatment for adults "grooming", exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Um, yeah. Grownups can use whatever pronouns, labels or descriptions for themselves they choose.

When those grownups attempt to groom children, that's crossing a line. Groomers who conceal their agenda in schools by coercion in that the children are instructed to conceal the grooming agenda from parents is wrong, alhough I'm sure you see nothing wrong with that behavior. 

Um, yeah. In terms of getting treatment, you acknowledge that gender dysphoria is a disorder in need of treatment. There's every reason to accept that pressing a grooming agenda on children is coercion. The gender dysphoria treatment needs to be directed at adults who are the groomers trying to damage children.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Nov 30, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> The Brain and Gender Identity: Current Evidence and Implications for Practice (Podcast)
> 
> 
> Transgender patients’ brains resemble those of their identified gender, not biological gender
> ...



  You're making an appeal to authority, to a source that like yourself, is so fucked-up in his head that he doesn't even grasp the basic distinction between male and female.

  What credibility do you think any such source has to sane people?

  The correct answer would be _“none at all”_.


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 30, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Um, yeah. Grownups can use whatever pronouns, labels or descriptions for themselves they choose.
> 
> When those grownups attempt to groom children, that's crossing a line. Groomers who conceal their agenda in schools by coercion in that the children are instructed to conceal the grooming agenda from parents is wrong, alhough I'm sure you see nothing wrong with that behavior.
> 
> Um, yeah. In terms of getting treatment, you acknowledge that gender dysphoria is a disorder in need of treatment. There's every reason to accept that pressing a grooming agenda on children is coercion. The gender dysphoria treatment needs to be directed at adults who are the groomers trying to damage children.



Uh, here's the thing.  50 years ago, homosexuality was considered a disorder.   Then when they realize the only arguments the bigots had were "I think it's icky" and "My imaginary friend in the sky says it's bad". they took it off the list of disorders.  Same thing here with gender identity.  Different doesn't mean wrong.  

No one is "hiding" anything from parents, dummy.  I'm not even sure how that could be done, exactly.  



Bob Blaylock said:


> You're making an appeal to authority, to a source that like yourself, is so fucked-up in his head that he doesn't even grasp the basic distinction between male and female.
> 
> What credibility do you think any such source has to sane people?
> 
> The correct answer would be _“none at all”_.



Hmmm.. who am I going to believe has "Credibility".
A scientist who has spent decades studying the issue..
Or some whackadoodle cultist who thinks he's wearing "Magic Underwear"?


----------



## JustAGuy1 (Nov 30, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> You can't whine about "crime" if you are unwilling to address the underlying causes - poverty, racism, mental illness, addiction, gun proliferation.
> 
> The rest of the industrialized world has figured this out.



I dunno, try coming through my door. I don't give a shit how hard you had it.


----------



## Hollie (Nov 30, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Uh, here's the thing.  50 years ago, homosexuality was considered a disorder.   Then when they realize the only arguments the bigots had were "I think it's icky" and "My imaginary friend in the sky says it's bad". they took it off the list of disorders.  Same thing here with gender identity.  Different doesn't mean wrong.
> 
> No one is "hiding" anything from parents, dummy.  I'm not even sure how that could be done, exactly.
> 
> ...


I understand professing ignorance about leftist grooming is a part of the Cult ideology but who are you kidding?










						Texas Teachers Instructed To Help Students Hide Gender Identity From Parents | The Daily Wire
					






					www.dailywire.com
				




''A teacher training for a Texas public school district directed teachers to hide information about students’ gender identity from their parents in order to make school a “safe” place.''











						Loudoun schools told teachers to keep gender transitions secret from parents
					

Loudoun County School District officials instructed staff to avoid informing a transgender student's parents about their child's gender identity unless the student gives the school expressed permission, according to materials from the training.




					www.washingtonexaminer.com
				




Loudoun County School District officials instructed staff to avoid informing a transgender student's parents about their child's gender identity unless the student gives the school expressed permission, according to materials from the training.











						The Educators Who Have Gone Behind Parents’ Backs To Indoctrinate Students
					

When "woke" educators seek to indoctrinate students, they work hard to sneak it past parents. Here are some of the top times indoctrination got revealed.




					dailycaller.com
				




When “woke” educators seek to indoctrinate students, sometimes they work hard to sneak it past parents.

Here are some of the top times efforts to sneak indoctrination got revealed.



The lists just go and on with leftist groomers. Your denials are really pretty pathetic.


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 30, 2022)

Hollie said:


> ''A teacher training for a Texas public school district directed teachers to hide information about students’ gender identity from their parents in order to make school a “safe” place.''





Hollie said:


> Loudoun County School District officials instructed staff to avoid informing a transgender student's parents about their child's gender identity unless the student gives the school expressed permission, according to materials from the training.



These are specific cases of a CHILD decided to hide information from a parent, and the school district supporting it.

SO you want the school district to rat these kids out, and subject them to abuse?


----------



## Hollie (Nov 30, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> These are specific cases of a CHILD decided to hide information from a parent, and the school district supporting it.
> 
> SO you want the school district to rat these kids out, and subject them to abuse?


Those are _not_ SPECIFIC cases of a CHILD deciding to hide information. Those are cases of leftist grooming.

So, you approve of child grooming / child abuse. How nice.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Nov 30, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Hmmm.. who am I going to believe has "Credibility".
> A scientist who has spent decades studying the issue..
> Or some whackadoodle cultist who thinks he's wearing "Magic Underwear"?



  If someone who claims to be a mathematician tells me that •• plus •• equals ••••••••••, then I know not to believe anything that he tells me.  Such a person is either seriously fucked-up in his head, or else he's willfully lying to me; and in either case, he is proving himself to have no credibility whatsoever on any topic.

  The distinction between men and women is based on objective, observable, provable criteria, that are obvious to any sane person.  Anyone who denies these criteria, and who claims that a man can be a woman or vice versa, no less that the hypothetical _“mathematician”_ in my previous sentence, is either seriously fucked-up in his head, or else he's willfully lying to me; and in either case, he is proving himself to have no credibility whatsoever on any topic.

  Who are you going to believe—someone who is obviously that fucked-up in his head, or what you can directly see and observe with your own eyes and ears and other senses?

_“The Party told you to reject the evidence of your eyes and ears. It was their final, most essential command”_—George Orwell, Nineteen Eighty-Four​


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Nov 30, 2022)

Hollie said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > No one is "hiding" anything from parents, dummy. I'm not even sure how that could be done, exactly.
> ...



  I remember, when I was a child, or at least a teenager, being taught that if someone tells you not to tell your parents about something going on between you and that other person, that that is a huge red flag.  There is no legitimate reason whatsoever to be hiding something involving a child, from that child's parents, and any effort to do so is _prima facie_ proof of some malevolent intent that the parents very much have a right and a need to know about.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Nov 30, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> You can't whine about "crime" if you are unwilling to address the underlying causes - poverty, racism, mental illness, addiction, gun proliferation.



  The true underlying cause of crime, which you stubbornly refuse to acknowledge, is that some nominally-human creatures make a willful choice to behave instead as subhuman animals.

  All your excuses that you use to defend subhuman criminal shit are bullshit, nothing more.  Nobody took their humanity away from them and forced them to commit crimes.  They chose to forfeit their humanity by committing crimes.  All that you accomplish by defending them and making excuses for them is to clearly show us that you are no better and no different from them.  I do not claim to know what crimes you may have committed, but it is absolutely clear that your own character is that of a subhuman criminal piece of shit, and not that of an actual human being.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 1, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Those are _not_ SPECIFIC cases of a CHILD deciding to hide information. Those are cases of leftist grooming.



Nope, they weren't...  If the teacher were looking to have sex with the kid, that would be grooming.
If the teacher keeps a kid's confidence because their parents are homophobic monsters, that's actually being a decent human being. 

Hey, speaking of homophobic monsters.... 



Bob Blaylock said:


> If someone who claims to be a mathematician tells me that •• plus •• equals ••••••••••, then I know not to believe anything that he tells me. Such a person is either seriously fucked-up in his head, or else he's willfully lying to me; and in either case, he is proving himself to have no credibility whatsoever on any topic.



We aren't talking about math.  We are talking about gender identity.  Something you are barely qualified to talk about.  As stated, they've done the science, and lo and behold, a transgender person has a brain that is wired differently.  Not wrong, just different.  



Bob Blaylock said:


> The distinction between men and women is based on objective, observable, provable criteria, that are obvious to any sane person. Anyone who denies these criteria, and who claims that a man can be a woman or vice versa, no less that the hypothetical _“mathematician”_ in my previous sentence, is either seriously fucked-up in his head, or else he's willfully lying to me; and in either case, he is proving himself to have no credibility whatsoever on any topic.



Or he has a better understanding of it than you do.  Out of curiosity, how many gay or trans people do you actually know? I'm guessing none. 



Bob Blaylock said:


> Who are you going to believe—someone who is obviously that fucked-up in his head, or what you can directly see and observe with your own eyes and ears and other senses?
> 
> _“The Party told you to reject the evidence of your eyes and ears. It was their final, most essential command”_—George Orwell, Nineteen Eighty-Four



Yawn.... yes, telling you to not be a bigot is just like 1984, Bob.   


So what are you going to do when your cult starts accepting LGBTQ people? 









						Mormon Church Backs Bill Supporting Same-Sex Marriage
					

The church still believes marriage is meant only for heterosexual couples, but it has softened its political stance in recent years.




					www.nytimes.com
				




Whoops, looks like someone had a talk with God again!


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 1, 2022)

Bob Blaylock said:


> I remember, when I was a child, or at least a teenager, being taught that if someone tells you not to tell your parents about something going on between you and that other person, that that is a huge red flag. There is no legitimate reason whatsoever to be hiding something involving a child, from that child's parents, and any effort to do so is _prima facie_ proof of some malevolent intent that the parents very much have a right and a need to know about.



Sure there is. 

Let's say a kid knows he's gay, but his parents are Mormon assholes.  (but I repeat myself) He's confided in a teacher.  Does the teacher...

1) Keep the kid's confidence, maybe refer him to a counselor who can help him sort through it. 
2) Call up his parents, and when they are done shitting their Magic Underwear, send this kid off to Gay Conversion Therapy that just leaves him more fucked up?

Of course, you'd pick #2.  



Bob Blaylock said:


> The true underlying cause of crime, which you stubbornly refuse to acknowledge, is that some nominally-human creatures make a willful choice to behave instead as subhuman animals.



Again, the morality of a full belly.  Tonight, you are going to have a roof over your head and enough to eat.  And even though I think you are probably nuts, for the moment, you seem functional.   Good on you, man.  

But a week of living on the street, you'd be that scary homeless guy the rest of us cross the street to avoid.  



Bob Blaylock said:


> All your excuses that you use to defend subhuman criminal shit are bullshit, nothing more. Nobody took their humanity away from them and forced them to commit crimes. They chose to forfeit their humanity by committing crimes. All that you accomplish by defending them and making excuses for them is to clearly show us that you are no better and no different from them. I do not claim to know what crimes you may have committed, but it is absolutely clear that your own character is that of a subhuman criminal piece of shit, and not that of an actual human being.



Yes, I am clearly guilty of the crime of compassion, dude.   But for the record, I've never had anything more serious than a moving violation.  

But you keep living your nice, white bread life, cross the street when you see a homeless person, and pretend you are a better person and not just a more fortunate one.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Dec 1, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Yes, I am clearly guilty of the crime of compassion, dude.



  You have plenty of _“compassion”_ for subhuman criminal shit.

  But no compassion at all for actual human beings who are victimized thereby.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Dec 1, 2022)

Hollie said:


> How strange that the groomer wannabe insists that grooming, preying on children, is not taking place in schools when it's taking place in schools.
> Remarkable how leftists are so willing to be accomplices to child abuse.



  Also, odd, how they cannot even keep their lies straight, from one sentence to another.  They alternate between denying that it is taking place in the face of undeniable proof that it is) and defending it, condemning those who oppose this abuse as _“bigots”_.

  It's difficult to grasp that these sorts don't even understand that they could be much more successful liars, if they made any attempt to keep their story consistent.  When you say one thing, in one moment, and then in the next moment, you directly contradict what you just said before; even the most gullible will see that you're lying.

  Perhaps it's a feature of the Incel Joe variant on sociopathic pathological lying to be unable to grasp the fact that one is being blatantly inconsistent with one's lies, or how that affects others' perception of them.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 1, 2022)

Bob Blaylock said:


> Also, odd, how they cannot even keep their lies straight, from one sentence to another. They alternate between denying that it is taking place in the face of undeniable proof that it is) and defending it, condemning those who oppose this abuse as _“bigots”_.
> 
> It's difficult to grasp that these sorts don't even understand that they could be much more successful liars, if they made any attempt to keep their story consistent. When you say one thing, in one moment, and then in the next moment, you directly contradict what you just said before; even the most gullible will see that you're lying.


Nope, there is no "Grooming" happening. 

And those who oppose teaching kids to accept themselves are bigots.  

The sad thing is, you are on the wrong side of history.


----------



## Hollie (Dec 1, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Nope, there is no "Grooming" happening.
> 
> And those who oppose teaching kids to accept themselves are bigots.
> 
> The sad thing is, you are on the wrong side of history.


Um, yeah. Your side is grooming. 









						Michigan Education Department pushed transgender agenda in teacher trainings: Report
					

The Michigan Department of Education's training program for public school employees includes an expansive program on gender and sexual identities along with instructions for facilitating student gender transitions without parental notice.




					www.washingtonexaminer.com
				




The Michigan Department of Education's training program for public school employees includes an expansive program on gender and sexual identities along with instructions for facilitating student gender transitions without parental notice.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Dec 1, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> And those who oppose teaching kids to accept themselves are bigots.



  Teaching a boy to be a girl is *•NOT•* teaching him to accept himself.

  And teaching a young child to be a faggot, a tranny, or any other kind of fucked-up sexual pervert *•IS•* abusive sexual grooming, and any piece of shit that has any willing part in it belongs in prison, or better yet, at the bottom of the ocean with a millstone around its neck.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 1, 2022)

Hollie said:


> The Michigan Department of Education's training program for public school employees includes an expansive program on gender and sexual identities along with instructions for facilitating student gender transitions without parental notice.



You keep saying that, but you don't know what it means...


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 1, 2022)

Bob Blaylock said:


> Teaching a boy to be a girl is *•NOT•* teaching him to accept himself.
> 
> And teaching a young child to be a faggot, a tranny, or any other kind of fucked-up sexual pervert *•IS•* abusive sexual grooming, and any piece of shit that has any willing part in it belongs in prison, or better yet, at the bottom of the ocean with a millstone around its neck.



Nobody can teach a child to be gay or trans... they can only help them accept who they are.  

I had an aunt who was gay.. but because she was brought up in a very religious environment by my German Catholic grandparents... she just had an unhappy life.  She had a lady friend on the side, but she never really got to be who she was.  

The real abusers are the ones who try to force square pegs into round holes.


----------



## Hollie (Dec 1, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> You keep saying that, but you don't know what it means...


You keeping denying the obvious because flailing your Pom Poms for the leftist groomers is what leftists do.


----------



## Hollie (Dec 1, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Nobody can teach a child to be gay or trans... they can only help them accept who they are.
> 
> I had an aunt who was gay.. but because she was brought up in a very religious environment by my German Catholic grandparents... she just had an unhappy life.  She had a lady friend on the side, but she never really got to be who she was.
> 
> The real abusers are the ones who try to force square pegs into round holes.



Actually, leftist groomers certainly can, and do, teach children to be trans.









						School Districts Are Hiding Information About Gender-Transitioning Children From Their Parents. This Is Unconstitutional.
					

American law has long recognized the importance of parental rights. A parent’s right to oversee the care, education, and control of their child  is guaranteed by the 14th Amendment, and confirmed by the Supreme Court in 1923, in Meyer v. Nebraska, and as recently as 2000, in Troxel v. Granville...




					www.heritage.org
				




In Montgomery County, MD, educators are actively keeping information about something as critical as a student’s gender identity preference hidden from parents.



There's a reason why leftist groomers attempt to conceal their agenda. Leftist ideology is one of authoritarianism. The groomers believe they have a right not granted parents so they lie, obfuscate and obstruct in order to press their agenda. 

You can't acknowledge it but there are obvious reasons why the groomers want to keep their agenda from parents,


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 1, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Actually, leftist groomers certainly can, and do, teach children to be trans.



Nope. Doesn't happen. You are either gay or straight.  You are either trans or cisgendered. 

Unless you are a self-loathing gay person, which explains most homophobes and transphobes.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Dec 1, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> You are either trans or cisgendered.



  No.

  You're either male or female.  And that is determined by objective and provable physical traits; not by the insane delusions of those who are mentally fucked-up.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 1, 2022)

Bob Blaylock said:


> No.
> 
> You're either male or female. And that is determined by objective and provable physical traits; not by the insane delusions of those who are mentally fucked-up.



That's biology, not psychology.  

The ironic thing is, gender identity is really a human thing.  The animal kingdom by and large doesn't care.   Of course, Gender roles have changed a lot in the last century.  At least outside your cult they have.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Dec 1, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> > You're either male or female. And that is determined by objective and provable physical traits; not by the insane delusions of those who are mentally fucked-up.
> ...



  The distinction between male and female is biological, not psychological.

  That's hard science.

  Psychology has nothing whatsoever to do with the distinction between boys and girls.


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 1, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Um, where do you get that number?  Your claim was this was the cost of adults getting Gender Confirmation Treatment, which children plain old aren't getting unless their families jump through a lot of hoops.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, so you admit under the guise of "anti-bigotry", that teaching/grooming is taking place regardless of what the parent's would rather have their children's curriculums be in the opposite ?? What the parent's want is definitely in the opposite of what you try and advocate for or support here. Just so you know.

So you are in stark disagreement with the parent's about the volatile issue's concerning the teaching of their children, and this being in concerns of teaching them about things in which they don't want being taught to their children, and therefore you are against the children's parent's for speaking out about it all eh ? Interesting.


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 1, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> That's biology, not psychology.
> 
> The ironic thing is, gender identity is really a human thing.  The animal kingdom by and large doesn't care.   Of course, Gender roles have changed a lot in the last century.  At least outside your cult they have.


You comparing animal's to human's ??


----------



## Hollie (Dec 1, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Nope. Doesn't happen. You are either gay or straight.  You are either trans or cisgendered.
> 
> Unless you are a self-loathing gay person, which explains most homophobes and transphobes.



It's really quite funny that while the leftist groomers are making very little effort to hide their agenda, you insist it's not happening.






California Teachers Openly Admit to Grooming Kids to the LGBT Community​Alarming, concerning, and disappointing does not come close to describing the actions of teachers grooming kids into the LGBT community.









						California Teachers Openly Admit to Grooming Kids to the LGBT Community
					

Alarming, concerning, and disappointing does not come close to describing the actions of teachers grooming kids into the LGBT community.




					thelibertyloft.com
				




San Francisco, CA — Abigail Shrier reported on leaked audio recordings sent to her by attendees of a conference held by the California Teachers Association (CTA), the state’s largest teachers’ union.

The CTA held its conference on Oct. 29-31, and according to its website it included a seminar titled “Beyond the Binary: Identity & Imagining Possibilities.”


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Dec 1, 2022)

Hollie said:


> It's really quite funny that while the leftist groomers are making very little effort to hide their agenda, you [Incel Joe] insist it's not happening.



  They all seem to alternate between denying it and defending it.  They cannot even keep their lies straight.  Incel Joe, especially so.


----------



## Dayton3 (Dec 1, 2022)

theHawk said:


> The whole point of the Second Amendment is so the population can overthrow the government if it turns into tyranny.


Actually, that is largely a feel-good myth. However, it does serve a purpose by giving firearm possession a seemingly noble purpose.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 2, 2022)

Bob Blaylock said:


> The distinction between male and female is biological, not psychological.
> 
> That's hard science.
> 
> Psychology has nothing whatsoever to do with the distinction between boys and girls.



Well, if you belong to a cult that sees women as just being baby dispensers, I guess.   Most people are more than their genitalia. 



beagle9 said:


> Wow, so you admit under the guise of "anti-bigotry", that teaching/grooming is taking place regardless of what the parent's would rather have their children's curriculums be in the opposite ?? What the parent's want is definitely in the opposite of what you try and advocate for or support here. Just so you know.



First, only a small section of the parents are homophobic bigots.    Do we dispense with teaching evolution because some parents are creationists? 

A straight kid isn't going to turn gay no matter how many drag queens read him a story. 
A gay kid isn't going to be straight no matter how many times you scream "JESUS" at him.  



beagle9 said:


> So you are in stark disagreement with the parent's about the volatile issue's concerning the teaching of their children, and this being in concerns of teaching them about things in which they don't want being taught to their children, and therefore you are against the children's parent's for speaking out about it all eh ? Interesting.



Parents aren't educational specialists.   Ever meet home schoolers, you want to talk about arrested development.   The purpose of the schools is to prepare kids to be productive citizens.  A key element of that is to teach them not to be bigots.  



Hollie said:


> It's really quite funny that while the leftist groomers are making very little effort to hide their agenda, you insist it's not happening.



Teaching kids bigotry is wrong isn't grooming.  I suspect that you'd be equally upset with desegregation if you lived 50 years ago.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 2, 2022)

Bob Blaylock said:


> hey all seem to alternate between denying it and defending it. They cannot even keep their lies straight.



No, we just don't accept your definition that anti-bigotry training constitutes "Grooming".    This is what Grooming looks like. 









						Lawsuit: Mormon Church leaders in San Diego turned a blind eye to a report of an elder molesting his daughter
					

A new lawsuit demands the LDS Church take responsibility for refusing to report the molestation by the woman's father, who was an elder at the time.




					www.cbs8.com
				




and 









						Why Is Sexual Abuse So Common in the Mormon Church? - Hurley McKenna & Mertz, P.C.
					

The Mormon Church is facing a number of sexual abuse allegations. Learn why this atrocity is so commonplace in the Mormon Church.




					www.hurley-law.com
				




and









						Former Utah mayor, Mormon bishop accused of sex abuse of children
					

A former Utah city mayor and bishop with The Church of Jesus Christ of Latter-day Saints has been arrested on accusations he sexually abused at least three children decades ago.




					www.pbs.org
				




and 









						Lack of LDS Church transparency in child sex abuse cases stuns AP reporter
					

Earlier this month, an <a href="https://www.sltrib.com/religion/local/2022/08/04/seven-years-sex-abuse-how-latter/">Associated Press investigation</a> of several child sex abuse cases, including a particularly <a...




					www.sltrib.com
				




So let's be honest here... the real problem isn't that teachers are going to make kids gay.  The problem is they are going to make straight kids tolerant.  And we know that horrifies you.


----------



## Hollie (Dec 2, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Well, if you belong to a cult that sees women as just being baby dispensers, I guess.   Most people are more than their genitalia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Teachers grooming students is wrong. While the woke’ists try to claim it doesn’t happen, teachers announce it does.










						Proud Groomer Teachers - The American Conservative
					

Fearless exploiters of children brag on TikTok about corrupting their minds, fearing no consequences




					www.theamericanconservative.com
				




Fearless exploiters of children brag on TikTok about corrupting their minds, fearing no consequences


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 2, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Teachers grooming students is wrong. While the woke’ists try to claim it doesn’t happen, teachers announce it does.



Teaching kids not to be bigots isn't grooming. 

Your big fear... you'll blurt out the word Faggot (which I'm sure you do all the time) and the whole room looks at you with disgust because they've been taught better.  
Kind of like when you blurt out the N-word.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Dec 2, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Teaching kids not to be bigots isn't grooming.



  You know damn well that that is not what they are doing, and that is not their intent.









						Transgender reveal in kindergarten class leaves parents feeling "betrayed"
					

Rocklin Academy school board grilled by parents over controversial incident involving transgender discussions inside a kindergarten class




					www.cbsnews.com


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 2, 2022)

Bob Blaylock said:


> You know damn well that that is not what they are doing, and that is not their intent.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do you actually read these stories before you post them, Mormon Bob. 

"I'm so proud of my students, it was never my intent to harm any students but to help them through a difficult situation," she said.

The teacher defended her decision to read two children's books about transgenderism including one titled "I am Jazz." She says the books were given to her by a transgender child going through a transition.

One parent said the impact on her son was extremely positive.

"It was so precious to see that he had absolutely no prejudice in his body. My child just went in there and listened to the story, and didn't relate it to anything malicious, or didn't question his own body," she said.

"When we head in the direction of banned books or book lists, or selective literature – that should only be read inside or outside the classroom, I think that's a very dangerous direction to go," said 7th grade teacher Kelly Bryson.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Dec 2, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Do you actually read these stories before you post them, Mormon Bob.
> 
> "I'm so proud of my students, it was never my intent to harm any students but to help them through a difficult situation," she said.



  What do you expect a sexual abuser to say about its relationship with the victims?


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 2, 2022)

Bob Blaylock said:


> What do you expect a sexual abuser to say about its relationship with the victims?



Reading a book is abuse. 

Well, yeah, I can understand why right wingers would think that.  Books terrify them.


----------



## Hollie (Dec 2, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Reading a book is abuse.
> 
> Well, yeah, I can understand why right wingers would think that.  Books terrify them.


No one is terrified of books. Woke'ists and the groomer leftists just have an insidious agenda of doing everything the can to queen 4 year olds. Aren't gay bars enough for your side? Your side likes' em young, eh?











						'Gender Queer': Texas mom furious as book depicting explicit oral sex is seen in school library
					

Graphic novel slammed as 'legitimate visual porn', quickly pulled from shelves of  the school district, but not before furious parents storm internet




					www.google.com


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 2, 2022)

Hollie said:


> No one is terrified of books. Woke'ists and the groomer leftists just have an insidious agenda of doing everything the can to queen 4 year olds. Aren't gay bars enough for your side? Your side likes' em young, eh?



Do you actually read this shit before you post it? 

This book wasn't used in a classroom, it was in a library.  

_A furious mother in Texas has taken to social media to vent her frustrations after finding a book about LGBTQ sex in a school library. The book in question 'Gender Queer' was found on the bookshelves of the Keller Independent School District, with the district unaware of its contents. An interview and Twitter post later, it was promptly pulled, but not before the mom called out the school on social media for "legitimate visual porn."_

Now, so many questions... Such as was this a high school, or a grammar school.  

When I was in High School, I had to trudge through the awfulness that was Orwell's 1984.   That book has several graphic sex scenes in it, including one where Winston Smith hires a prostitute who turned out to be an old lady.  

And this was a classroom assignment.  In a CATHOLIC school.


----------



## Hollie (Dec 2, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Do you actually read this shit before you post it?
> 
> This book wasn't used in a classroom, it was in a library.
> 
> ...


Do you really need to try this hard to excuse leftist grooming? 

Why are the grooming books in a school library?

Did you miss the part about the book in a school library or did you see that as a win-win for leftist groomers.


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 2, 2022)

Hollie said:


> It's really quite funny that while the leftist groomers are making very little effort to hide their agenda, you insist it's not happening.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The freedom of choice for parent's to place their kid's into better classroom environment's or school's of their choice is upon us, otherwise classrooms that would reflect their religious and moral standard's (along with their cultural value's).... It should absolutely be done in this country ASAP.

I am certain that it wouldn't be a situation of segregation of old, in other words in the form that it was once found concerning black's and white's being segregated along such ignorant line's, but rather it would be done in the form of cultural re-alignments to be based upon families and their values (regardless of color), and then them uniting together in agreement that they want either this type of schooling or that type of schooling for their kid's going forward in this COUNTRY.

It's TIME.

This bull crap has gone way to far.

In no way shape or form should government or any union's be caught acting or teaching parent's and their kid's to absorb any instruction's that goes against the parent's choice, religious value's, and religious family values being taught by those parent's to their kid's in life.

The curriculums should be based upon the standard's, and culture's that are freely promoted by their families in agreement of, and ultimately taught onto their kids and rightfully so.

Freedom of choice must return. No family should be forced to accept the deceptive indoctrination being pushed by the leftist agenda into the classrooms of any children.

Desantis was absolutely right.


----------



## 2aguy (Dec 2, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Do you actually read this shit before you post it?
> 
> This book wasn't used in a classroom, it was in a library.
> 
> ...




A school library you doofus......


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 3, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Do you really need to try this hard to excuse leftist grooming?
> 
> Why are the grooming books in a school library?
> 
> Did you miss the part about the book in a school library or did you see that as a win-win for leftist groomers.



Uh, there are all sorts of books in the library... if a book in the library was the best you could come up with, that was kind of lame.  

I mean, I know that book frighten you, because they contain stuff like "Knowledge".  

Nobody is going to be gay because they read a book.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 3, 2022)

2aguy said:


> A school library you doofus......



Um, yeah, so?  A book written for teenagers.  

Have you read YA books recently?  A lot more explicit stuff than that.


----------



## Hollie (Dec 3, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Uh, there are all sorts of books in the library... if a book in the library was the best you could come up with, that was kind of lame.
> 
> I mean, I know that book frighten you, because they contain stuff like "Knowledge".
> 
> Nobody is going to be gay because they read a book.


Uh, there are books for leftist groomers in school libraries because that furthers a grooming agenda. 

I understand you might prefer children being groomed by schools promoting pornographic, salacious material and books furthering sexual abuse of children in school libraries but not everyone shares such perversions.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 3, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Uh, there are books for leftist groomers in school libraries because that furthers a grooming agenda.
> 
> I understand you might prefer children being groomed by schools promoting pornographic, salacious material and books furthering sexual abuse of children in school libraries but not everyone shares such perversions.



Wow, really?

Hey, I grew up in the 1970's...  and every boy I knew had his own secret porn stash of magazines the adults threw away.  I suspect today, they all just get it from the internet.  

So you aren't upset about the "pornography", you are upset about the acceptance of homosexuality.  

No one is going to be gay because they saw badly drawn cartoons in the library.


----------



## there4eyeM (Dec 3, 2022)

Amazing how a thread supposedly on shotguns has devolved to this.


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 3, 2022)

there4eyeM said:


> Amazing how a thread supposedly on shotguns has devolved to this.


Definitely went off the rails, but oh well... LOL. No one really cares about it after the main topic of the thread got old. The mods could incorporate the derailment into a more proper context found in the more appropriate thread title's or just end this one in order for people to just switch to a topic that fits better their words.


----------



## Hollie (Dec 3, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Wow, really?
> 
> Hey, I grew up in the 1970's...  and every boy I knew had his own secret porn stash of magazines the adults threw away.  I suspect today, they all just get it from the internet.
> 
> ...



Um, wow, really. It may come as a shock to you but parents have a voice in their children’s education. Leftist groomers will disagree but parents have a right to protect their grade school children from material used by groomers. 

You are fine with “pornography” being hurled in the face school children because that’s an agenda being furthered by the left. Attempting to trans children and making every effort to conceal that from parents might otherwise be described as laying, dishonorable or subversive…. of described as leftist grooming.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 3, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Um, wow, really. It may come as a shock to you but parents have a voice in their children’s education. Leftist groomers will disagree but parents have a right to protect their grade school children from material used by groomers.


Sure, you have a voice. 

When we realize you are saying stupid shit, we can safely ignore you.  Don't like it? Pull your kid out of public school, put him in a private school, and you'll find the same problem.  Your kind of bigotry is becoming passe... even the churches won't keep going along with it.  



Hollie said:


> You are fine with “pornography” being hurled in the face school children because that’s an agenda being furthered by the left. Attempting to trans children and making every effort to conceal that from parents might otherwise be described as laying, dishonorable or subversive…. of described as leftist grooming.



Nobody has to throw it in their face, it's out there in mass media and the internet.  Just like we all had our little porn stashes in our repressed, white bread Catholic neighborhood I grew up in.  

I am always amazed that conservative adults completely forget what it was like being a kid.  Kids are naturally curious.  So we can either teach them about sex in a contextual environment, or they can find out about it on the internet.  Given some of the shit that's out there on the internet, I'd rather have it be taught by teachers who have taken courses in child psychology and can put the material in context.  

"Mommy, what's Hentai?"


----------



## 2aguy (Dec 3, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Um, yeah, so?  A book written for teenagers.
> 
> Have you read YA books recently?  A lot more explicit stuff than that.



Yeah, because they are written by leftists who want to groom kids for sex…


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 3, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Yeah, because they are written by leftists who want to groom kids for sex…



Nope.  They are written by writers who know their audience.  And published by corporations who love money.  

Frankly, the one I am frustrated with are the Twilight Series. Not because of any gay stuff they have, but because the books really glorify relationship abuse.  Bella dates LITERAL MONSTERS, thinking she can turn them into good people.  And yet teenage girls eat this shit up.


----------



## Hollie (Dec 3, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Sure, you have a voice.
> 
> When we realize you are saying stupid shit, we can safely ignore you.  Don't like it? Pull your kid out of public school, put him in a private school, and you'll find the same problem.  Your kind of bigotry is becoming passe... even the churches won't keep going along with it.
> 
> ...


I can see you’re angry and emotive because the leftist grooming agenda is getting push back from parents. You’re not understanding that public schools typically have school board members subject to voter approval. If you don’t like parents holding groomers accountable, don’t run for a position on that board. 

I’m always surprised that groomers become incensed when their agenda is subject to parents having a voice in their children’s education.


----------



## Pete7469 (Dec 3, 2022)

*Leave it to nanny statist bed wetters and they will ban glass bottles, restrict the sale of hammers, baseball bats and make picking up a rock a felony.*


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 3, 2022)

Hollie said:


> I can see you’re angry and emotive because the leftist grooming agenda is getting push back from parents. You’re not understanding that public schools typically have school board members subject to voter approval. If you don’t like parents holding groomers accountable, don’t run for a position on that board.



Yeah, every once in a while, you get loons on the school board because by the time most people get that far down on the ballot, they aren't paying attention.  

So a bunch of Karens get elected to the School Board, make fools of themselves for one term, and get voted right back out.  

Meanwhile, the professionals will keep dealing with the real problems.  

End of the day, bigots still lose.   You keep drawing the line in the sand, we keep crossing them.


----------



## 2aguy (Dec 3, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Wow, really?
> 
> Hey, I grew up in the 1970's...  and every boy I knew had his own secret porn stash of magazines the adults threw away.  I suspect today, they all just get it from the internet.
> 
> ...




Moron...what a kid does at home isn't the issue...what the government leftists are doing to your children in the schools is....you idiot.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Dec 3, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Um, yeah, so? A book written for teenagers.



  Are you seriously trying to claim that a book with explicit verbal and visual depictions of depraved homosexual sex acts between adults and minors, or between minors and other minors, is appropriate material for minors?


----------



## 2aguy (Dec 3, 2022)

Bob Blaylock said:


> Are you seriously trying to claim that a book with explicit verbal and visual depictions of depraved homosexual sex acts between adults and minors, or between minors and other minors, is appropriate material for minors?




Yes....yes joe is.............he has been completely poisoned by this world....


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 3, 2022)

Wel


JoeB131 said:


> Sure, you have a voice.
> 
> When we realize you are saying stupid shit, we can safely ignore you.  Don't like it? Pull your kid out of public school, put him in a private school, and you'll find the same problem.  Your kind of bigotry is becoming passe... even the churches won't keep going along with it.
> 
> ...


Well that's exactly what we done (put ours in private school), and it worked out wonderfully. No need to look back, because what we left behind isn't worth looking back on. We just hope that we limited the damage that was being done, and therefore saved our grand children from the hell they were experiencing in the public system back then gone mad.

I pray that many will either follow suit or better yet infiltrate the public system in order to try and save it somehow.


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 3, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Yes....yes joe is.............he has been completely poisoned by this world....


Undoubtedly so.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 4, 2022)

Bob Blaylock said:


> Are you seriously trying to claim that a book with explicit verbal and visual depictions of depraved homosexual sex acts between adults and minors, or between minors and other minors, is appropriate material for minors?



Uh, I recall the book 1984 had explicit sexual acts described, and it was required reading when I was in Catholic High School.  



2aguy said:


> Yes....yes joe is.............he has been completely poisoned by this world....



Naw, guy, I Just don't have your sexual hang-ups...  teens are going to figure out sex regardless.


----------



## Hollie (Dec 4, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Uh, I recall the book 1984 had explicit sexual acts described, and it was required reading when I was in Catholic High School.
> 
> 
> 
> Naw, guy, I Just don't have your sexual hang-ups...  teens are going to figure out sex regardless.


Um, that’s really a pointless analogy. You’re hoping to excuse three and four year olds being a part of a relentless grooming campaign by the left.

Um, gender confused teachers pushing a tranny agenda, drag queen shows and homosexual material aimed at child grooming is where the left is going.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 5, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Um, that’s really a pointless analogy. You’re hoping to excuse three and four year olds being a part of a relentless grooming campaign by the left.
> 
> Um, gender confused teachers pushing a tranny agenda, drag queen shows and homosexual material aimed at child grooming is where the left is going.



Again, context.  1984 has explicit sex scenes.  So do other classics of literature.  So by your logic, they should be taken off the shelves and all the teachers who instructed from them should be arrested as groomers.


----------



## Hollie (Dec 5, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Again, context.  1984 has explicit sex scenes.  So do other classics of literature.  So by your logic, they should be taken off the shelves and all the teachers who instructed from them should be arrested as groomers.


Again, context. Three and four year olds are subjected to fat, paunchy old men dressed up in clown makeup and gaudy women's outfits. Are you really defending these freaks touching children, having children sit on their laps?

No one is saying you can't indulge whatever psycho-sexual fantasies you choose but you have no business imposing those fantasies on children.


----------



## 2aguy (Dec 5, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Again, context.  1984 has explicit sex scenes.  So do other classics of literature.  So by your logic, they should be taken off the shelves and all the teachers who instructed from them should be arrested as groomers.



The books they are putting in the libraries are not "classics," and are simply kiddie porn...you idiot.


----------



## 2aguy (Dec 5, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Uh, I recall the book 1984 had explicit sexual acts described, and it was required reading when I was in Catholic High School.
> 
> 
> 
> Naw, guy, I Just don't have your sexual hang-ups...  teens are going to figure out sex regardless.




Hey.....dipshit.......does 1984 have graphic sex scenes between underage children?  Or underage children and male adults?

You idiot.....and what grade was reading 1984?    You dope......


----------



## BackAgain (Dec 5, 2022)

Limited vision. 

We need to consider moving against nail guns, staple guns and, of course, cap guns and the inherently dangerous water guns.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 5, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Again, context. Three and four year olds are subjected to fat, paunchy old men dressed up in clown makeup and gaudy women's outfits. Are you really defending these freaks touching children, having children sit on their laps?



Uh, where are they "touching" children?  I mean, your bullshit claims just pile up so fast it's hard to even waste my time researching them to debunk them. 

You didn't even bother putting a link on this claim, so I'll just ignore it. 



2aguy said:


> The books they are putting in the libraries are not "classics," and are simply kiddie porn...you idiot.



Okay, but the point is, if you want to start burning books, we should probably start with Shakespeare and the Bible.   

My God, Titus Andronicus!  Rape.  Mutilation! Cannibalism! 

Also, weren't you guys on the right the ones who lost your shit when they pulled some older books by Dr. Seuss off the shelf that haven't aged well? 



2aguy said:


> Hey.....dipshit.......does 1984 have graphic sex scenes between underage children? Or underage children and male adults?
> 
> You idiot.....and what grade was reading 1984? You dope......



Hey, the Bible contains graphic descriptions of incest, child rape, cannibalism, torture, genocide, homosexuality, and so on, and you guys think every kid should read that.


----------



## MagicMike (Dec 5, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> What kind of idiot needs to use a shotgun for home defense.


Actually a shotgun is the absolutely PERFECT weapon for home self defense.

Very effective in the semi-darkness.
A bit hard on the furnishings and decor though.

I prefer the tactical, semi-auto style to a pump action.









						Rock Island Armory VR80, 12 Ga Shotgun, Mag-Fed, Semi-Auto, 20" Barrel, 5rd
					

Rock Island Armory VR80, 12 Ga Shotgun, Mag-Fed, Semi-Auto, 20" Barrel, 5rd. Rock Island-Armscor VR80. The VR80 12GA shotgun is unmatched. It has an upper and lower receiver constructed from 7075 T6 aluminum. It also offers familiar AR-15 ergonomics and controls so you don't need to re-train your...




					www.impactguns.com


----------



## Hollie (Dec 5, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Uh, where are they "touching" children?  I mean, your bullshit claims just pile up so fast it's hard to even waste my time researching them to debunk them.
> 
> You didn't even bother putting a link on this claim, so I'll just ignore it.
> 
> ...


Um.. glad to help you out, there.









						Allegation: Houston Teacher Took Minor to Drag Queen Show, and School District Did ‘Nothing’ - Texas Scorecard
					

Gov. Greg Abbott said he is “directing the Texas Education Agency to investigate the matter.”




					texasscorecard.com
				












STATE
Allegation: Houston Teacher Took Minor to Drag Queen Show, and School District Did ‘Nothing’​Gov. Greg Abbott said he is “directing the Texas Education Agency to investigate the matter.”
2 min read
Jacob Asmussen | June 14, 2022






HOUSTON — Parents are outraged, and school officials are facing many questions.
At a Houston Independent School District meeting last week, one father publicly testified that Patrick Pichler—former Sam Houston High School chemistry teacher and writer for a former LGBTQ publication—”recruited” his son for an “adult entertainment” show featuring a convicted pedophile.
“He published an article with a lot of students without authorization. He recruited my son. He also took my son to a drag show when he was underage, and it was really bad; it was a really bad experience,” the father told the school board. “He also put him next to this sex offender when he was out there with my son.”
The father showed a copy of Pichler’s article in _About Magazine_ showcasing the underage students involved at the event without parental permission. One video shows the 16-year-old being led backstage to one of the drag performers, who can be heard saying, “Hey, boy,” before the clip ends.


Umm... what's piling up are incidents of leftist groomers preying on children.


Leftist groomers are spending a lot of money to groom children.









						Parents furious as NYC spends $200k sending drag queens into schools
					

New York City has been spending heavily on sending drag queens into its public elementary schools, dropping more than $200,000 on appearances since 2018.




					www.google.com
				








What a shame leftists can't seem to find money for math and science classes. Lots of money for grooming, though.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 5, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Um.. glad to help you out, there.



Okay, let's go back to what your original claim was, and then use your source.



Hollie said:


> Again, context. Three and four year olds are subjected to fat, paunchy old men dressed up in clown makeup and gaudy women's outfits. Are you really defending these freaks touching children, having children sit on their laps?



So... according to your source.

Didn't happen in the school like you claimed it did.
Not 3 and 4 year olds, but a 16 year old. So another false claim on your part.
Hardly subjected, as the teenager chose to be there of his own volition.
Nothing about anyone being  touched or sitting on anyone's lap.


----------



## Hollie (Dec 5, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Okay, let's go back to what your original claim was, and then use your source.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay, so let’s get back to your denials. Apparently you’re in denial that freak shows of tranny groomers are taking place. Odd because schools are huge sums of money for their grooming agenda. You claim grooming is not taking place when you have the data presented to you. Another false claim of yours.











						More ‘Trans’ Grooming Books Found in Texas School Districts - Texas Scorecard
					

“Practice coming out.”




					texasscorecard.com
				




Texas public school officials are not only offering sexually explicit books and promoting hazardous sexual behaviors to kids, but they are also teaching them “trans” ideology—the idea that you can turn into whatever biological sex or creature you feel like.

*The Books*

The latest example in the ongoing fight over children’s school materials is “A Quick & Easy Guide to Queer and Trans Identities,” an LGBT instructional book found in a slew of taxpayer-funded school districts across the state.

The book instructs students they can reject their true biological self and pretend to be the opposite sex—or whatever else they think of.




But remember, leftists pretending that grooming is OK doesn’t make it OK.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 6, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Okay, so let’s get back to your denials. Apparently you’re in denial that freak shows of tranny groomers are taking place. Odd because schools are huge sums of money for their grooming agenda. You claim grooming is not taking place when you have the data presented to you. Another false claim of yours.



Well, no, I don't see any grooming going on at all, given that grooming has a specific definition of seducing a child into a sex act.   Which isn't the same as "teaching them not to be bigots". 



Hollie said:


> The latest example in the ongoing fight over children’s school materials is “A Quick & Easy Guide to Queer and Trans Identities,” an LGBT instructional book found in a slew of taxpayer-funded school districts across the state.
> 
> The book instructs students they can reject their true biological self and pretend to be the opposite sex—or whatever else they think of.



Um, how is this done, exactly?   You can't make a kid gay or trans, and more than you can make them straight.  

So do you think little Timmy is going to pick up this book and suddenly thrown on a dress if he wasn't already so inclined?


----------



## Hollie (Dec 6, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Well, no, I don't see any grooming going on at all, given that grooming has a specific definition of seducing a child into a sex act.   Which isn't the same as "teaching them not to be bigots".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course you don’t see any grooming going on. The woke’ists just ignore the facts and blithely proceed on as if nothing is happening. 









						Exposed: Grade-School Groomers
					

They’re teaching your child his LGBTs.



					www.thetrumpet.com
				




Atragedy occurring in our classrooms for years has only recently been widely exposed. Teachers are teaching, preaching to and shaming students into learning about transgenderism and other deviant sexual propaganda. They’re doing it with teenagers and with children as young as 4 and 5.

Last month, Florida passed the Parental Rights in Education bill, banning public schools from teaching kindergartners through third graders about sexual orientation or gender identity. Why? Because administrators and teachers were feeding sexually deviant, sexually explicit propaganda to young children. Worse, they were deliberately hiding this from their parents. Floridian lawmakers said, _This must stop._




Obviously, you can’t acknowledge it but denial on your part is no reason to expect others to ignore it,


Why do you think teachers who are grooming children go to such efforts to coerce children into keeping the activity hidden from parents?


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 6, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Of course you don’t see any grooming going on. The woke’ists just ignore the facts and blithely proceed on as if nothing is happening.



Yup, your prudeness isn't something I need to get upset about.  Teaching kids not to be bigots is a good thing.  The last thing you want them to do is to grow up and not be able to hold down a job because they keep blurting out the word "F@gg0t".   




Hollie said:


> Last month, Florida passed the Parental Rights in Education bill, banning public schools from teaching kindergartners through third graders about sexual orientation or gender identity. Why? Because administrators and teachers were feeding sexually deviant, sexually explicit propaganda to young children. Worse, they were deliberately hiding this from their parents. Floridian lawmakers said, _This must stop._



Yes, we know you guys are very good at fake outrage.    Shit, I must be getting old, didn't we have this same fucking conversation 25 years go with "Heather has Two Mommies"?


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Dec 6, 2022)

Hollie said:


> What a shame leftists can't seem to find money for math and science classes. Lots of money for grooming, though.




  I guess it depends on what the underlying intentions are, toward those being _“taught”_.

  If your goal is to help young people to grow up to be independent, fully-functional adults, then you teach them math, science, reading, writing, basic life skills , and such.

  If your goal is to create a pool of compliant sex toys for adult perverts, a modern, new-and-improved version of the bacha bāzī, then you teach them the sort of crap that is being taught, here.


----------



## Hollie (Dec 6, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Yup, your prudeness isn't something I need to get upset about.  Teaching kids not to be bigots is a good thing.  The last thing you want them to do is to grow up and not be able to hold down a job because they keep blurting out the word "F@gg0t".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alternatively, leftist grooming is something parents and lawmakers are addressing. 









						Emails show school counselor told teacher to hide student's gender transition from parents
					

Besides the teaching of sexuality and gender identity to younger and younger students, sometimes as early as kindergarten, the failure to disclose to parents a student’s desire to transition has been among the concerns of those critical of such instruction. Emails obtained by Fox News show a...




					www.google.com
				














						Teachers, Staff Say Schools Trained Them to Hide Students' Gender Identity From Parents
					

Teachers and staff from Texas to Florida are blowing the whistle on school districts training them to keep ...




					www.theepochtimes.com
				













						FL School Document Tells Teachers to Help Children Hide Gender Confusion From Parents
					

One Southeast Florida school district is telling its teachers to withhold details about a child's transition to another gender from their parents.




					www1.cbn.com
				







The left understands that grooming children is best performed when it's done under cover of lies to parents and conspiring to keep it secret.


----------



## 2aguy (Dec 6, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Uh, where are they "touching" children?  I mean, your bullshit claims just pile up so fast it's hard to even waste my time researching them to debunk them.
> 
> You didn't even bother putting a link on this claim, so I'll just ignore it.
> 
> ...




When Dr. Seuss is having oral sex with minor children, you can get back to us, you doofus.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 6, 2022)

Bob Blaylock said:


> I guess it depends on what the underlying intentions are, toward those being _“taught”_.
> 
> If your goal is to help young people to grow up to be independent, fully-functional adults, then you teach them math, science, reading, writing, basic life skills , and such.
> 
> If your goal is to create a pool of compliant sex toys for adult perverts, a modern, new-and-improved version of the bacha bāzī, then you teach them the sort of crap that is being taught, here.


Mormon BOb, you are proving my theory that most hard core homophobes are latent homosexuals. 

I mean, you come off like the vegetarian who just can't stop talking about steak!


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 6, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Alternatively, leftist grooming is something parents and lawmakers are addressing.



Uh, yeah, sis, you tried that during the last election and lost, bigly.  

But, so your argument is one school decided to protect a child from his psycho parents?  

So imagine this.   A teacher is told by a student that they might be gay or trans, but don't tell my parents.  

The teacher tells the parent. 

The next day that kid comes into class with a big old black eye and multiple bruises. 

Do you call that a job well done? 



2aguy said:


> When Dr. Seuss is having oral sex with minor children, you can get back to us, you doofus.



No, Doctor Seuss just had a lot of racist content in his early books... Which is understandable, he used to racist advertising and anti-Japanese propaganda during WWII.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Dec 6, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Mormon BOb, you are proving my theory that most hard core homophobes are latent homosexuals.
> 
> I mean, you come off like the vegetarian who just can't stop talking about steak!



  By that absurd logic, should we conclude that your deep and intense hatred of anyone who holds to any basic standards of decency, morality, or ethics means that deep down, you have a latent drive to hold to such standards yourself?


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 6, 2022)

Bob Blaylock said:


> By that absurd logic, should we conclude that your deep and intense hatred of anyone who holds to any basic standards of decency, morality, or ethics means that deep down, you have a latent drive to hold to such standards yourself?



I have standards... they just aren't YOUR Standards. 

Get it. 

I don't despise your cult because you are decent Bob.   Frankly, the Mormons I've met are the most backstabbing cocksuckers I've ever met in my life.  

Frankly, if the only thing that keeps you from murdering and raping is your fear of an imaginary pixie in the sky, then that's fear, not decency.   The fact that you bend your religion to hate on people who aren't really bothering you is also telling.


----------



## Hollie (Dec 6, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Uh, yeah, sis, you tried that during the last election and lost, bigly.
> 
> But, so your argument is one school decided to protect a child from his psycho parents?
> 
> ...


Uh, yeah, you sidestep accountability for leftist grooming because sidestepping and denial is a part of the grooming agenda. You deny grooming is taking place and float some ignorant conspiracy theory about psycho parents. There is nothing psycho about a parent having concerns about their child subjected to tyranny story time. You're fine with mentally disturbed men dressing up in gaudy outfits and reading stories to 3 and 4 year olds about homosexual acts. You ignore parent's rights because grooming is a part of leftist ideology.

The leftist groomers explicitly lie to parents of children about their actions. The groomers coerce children in terms of instructing them not to have a conversation with their parents about what teachers and school administrators are pressing.

What a shame you presume an entitlement to press tranny freak shows and homosexuality on children.


----------



## hadit (Dec 6, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> What kind of idiot needs to use a shotgun for home defense.


One that listens to Quid Pro, who said that we not only need to buy a shotgun, but blindly shoot through the door to keep people away.

"If you want to protect yourself, get a double-barrel shotgun," Biden said in an interview with Parents Magazine back in February. "You don't need an AR-15. It's harder to aim, it's harder to use, and in fact, you don't need 30 rounds to protect yourself. Buy a shotgun. Buy a shotgun."

"Well, you know, my shotgun will do better for you than your AR-15, because you want to keep someone away from your house, just fire the shotgun through the door."

Now, are you saying that Quid Pro is an idiot? You might be surprised to find out how many Americans would agree with you.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Dec 6, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> I have standards... they just aren't YOUR Standards.



  We've all seen what kind of _“standards”_ you have.  That's what sane people recognize as a sociopath.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 6, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Uh, yeah, you sidestep accountability for leftist grooming because sidestepping and denial is a part of the grooming agenda. You deny grooming is taking place and float some ignorant conspiracy theory about psycho parents. There is nothing psycho about a parent having concerns about their child subjected to tyranny story time. You're fine with mentally disturbed men dressing up in gaudy outfits and reading stories to 3 and 4 year olds about homosexual acts. You ignore parent's rights because grooming is a part of leftist ideology.



again, works on the assumption that the kid wouldn't be trans if some evil teacher didn't put it in his head. 

Nobody went trans because a drag queen read them a story.  



Bob Blaylock said:


> We've all seen what kind of _“standards”_ you have. That's what sane people recognize as a sociopath.


Says the guy who wants to murder women who have abortions and public officials that pass laws he doesn't like.


----------



## Hollie (Dec 6, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> again, works on the assumption that the kid wouldn't be trans if some evil teacher didn't put it in his head.
> 
> Nobody went trans because a drag queen read them a story.
> 
> ...


Again, the left works on the assumption of an entitlement to child grooming / sexual abuse and there won't be repercussions. 









						School Board Held Closed-Door Presentation On How To Hide Kids’ Gender Transitions From Their Parents
					

A North Carolina school board held a presentation detailing the district's transgender policy, according to a presentation.




					dailycaller.com
				




In this case, the School Board decided their grooming program would benefit by excluding parents from any discussion of how teaches would groom children.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 6, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Again, the left works on the assumption of an entitlement to child grooming / sexual abuse and there won't be repercussions.



Oh, we are sure you will keep whining about this... as you always do. 

50 years ago, it was Anita Bryant.
20 years ago, it was getting upset about Heather Has Two Mommies.
Today, you are spewing bullshit about grooming. 

Here's why your side will lose.  Because with 10% of the population being LGBTQ, everyone has at least one LGBTQ person in their family.  Unlike racial civil rights, where white people could isolate themselves, you guys are going to have to face your own on this when they won't meekly stay in the closet anymore.


----------



## Hollie (Dec 6, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Oh, we are sure you will keep whining about this... as you always do.
> 
> 50 years ago, it was Anita Bryant.
> 20 years ago, it was getting upset about Heather Has Two Mommies.
> ...


Oh, we are sure you will keep insisting that leftists are on a mission to trans  children. 

Just a shame you don’t know the damage you do.









						Study Shows Shocking Rates of Attempted Suicide Among Trans Teens
					

Harrowing statistics from a study revealed alarming levels of attempted suicide among transgender youth.




					www.hrc.org
				





It’s just really, really creepy that lefty groomers have this insatiable need to force tranny story time, books, publications and grooming ideology on children. 

It’s like watching some perverse horde of child molesters descend upon children.


----------



## 2aguy (Dec 6, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Uh, yeah, sis, you tried that during the last election and lost, bigly.
> 
> But, so your argument is one school decided to protect a child from his psycho parents?
> 
> ...




Yeah,........that lie.......the parents are the problem?  You moron.

The more accurate truth.......the teacher starts grooming the child with child porn.......


----------



## 2aguy (Dec 6, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Oh, we are sure you will keep insisting that leftists are on a mission to trans  children.
> 
> Just a shame you don’t know the damage you do.
> 
> ...




They are insane......no other explanation.   I have been watching these people for decades and the only thing that makes sense is their brains are not normal.......they see lies as truth, right as wrong......

Evan Sayet explained it really well....


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Dec 6, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> again, works on the assumption that the kid wouldn't be trans if some evil teacher didn't put it in his head.



  That's how it is.  You children do not identify with depraved and insane sexual perversions, unless some pedophilic piece of shit is filling their heads with that crap.

  And any piece of shit who would have any willing part in that needs to be permanently removed from free society.








JoeB131 said:


> Says the guy who wants to murder women who have abortions and public officials that pass laws he doesn't like.



  It's truly bizarre that you think it rational to condemn me for wishing the very lowest murderers of all—those who prey on the most innocent and defenseless of all human beings—should be brought to proper justice.  It just goes to show how morally fucked up you are that you take the side of such murderers, against their innocent victims.

  But then, it is well known that you always, without exception, take the side of subhuman criminals shit, against that of human beings.  More so, it seems, the more depraved the criminal, and the more innocent the victim.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Dec 6, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Here's why your side will lose. Because with 10% of the population being LGBTQ, everyone has at least one LGBTQ person in their family. Unlike racial civil rights, where white people could isolate themselves, you guys are going to have to face your own on this when they won't meekly stay in the closet anymore.



 A much larger portion of the population has children, or are closely acquainted with children, and are never going to be OK with your kind going after them, sexually.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Dec 6, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Just a shame you don’t know the damage you do.



It knows.  At best, it doesn't care how many children are how badly fucked up, to promote the agenda that it seeks to promote.  More likely, it  wants them to be fucked up.  Incel Joe is a truly evil piece of subhuman shit, that delights in harm being done to human beings.


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 7, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Uh, where are they "touching" children?  I mean, your bullshit claims just pile up so fast it's hard to even waste my time researching them to debunk them.
> 
> You didn't even bother putting a link on this claim, so I'll just ignore it.
> 
> ...


You have got to be kidding me right.. You can't be this stupid can you ??

The Bible is an instruction book on what not to do, otherwise it isn't a book that promotes supports or tells you to go out and do anything sinful in the way that you attempt to use it or attack it here. Why do you hate the word that tries to instruct you and warn you of how sinful man can sin, what happens to those men, and how to avoid the mistakes that they made so you don't go to hell in the end ?

It warns you that if you follow in the ways of sinful man, otherwise as you attempt to describe certain sins in your attack (as if it supports or promoted such things when it didn't), then it also tells you the consequences of that following or lusting after such things.

Another thing, the Bible is to be read by adults in the discerning of it's content, and then it is broken up into teachable ways that make it age appropriate in the context it is then kept in for the ages that are being taught about it's content.

Joe, listen bud, because here's the situation, you can't defend just anything no matter how smart you "THINK" that you are, so quit embarrassing yourself you knucklehead.

Also you are in very dangerous soul damaging territory if you find yourself defending pedophilia or any other such ACTIVITY like that. Best go read your Bible, and then understand it's warnings written for you to understand.


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 7, 2022)

Bob Blaylock said:


> I guess it depends on what the underlying intentions are, toward those being _“taught”_.
> 
> If your goal is to help young people to grow up to be independent, fully-functional adults, then you teach them math, science, reading, writing, basic life skills , and such.
> 
> If your goal is to create a pool of compliant sex toys for adult perverts, a modern, new-and-improved version of the bacha bāzī, then you teach them the sort of crap that is being taught, here.


What other conclusions can there be most people are thinking ?? 

People aren't stupid, and they know what's taking place in it all (one would think), yet somehow they (the one's ignorantly going along), have been led to believe or groomed themselves to believe that kids being exposed to such things is somehow ok ..... They know that it isn't ok, and that's why the one's with any sense left are fighting back against it all.

The short history of what's newly taking place in this country today, ought to be challenged, just like it is being challenged by parent's who don't want anything to do with their kid's being exposed to such stuff.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 7, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Oh, we are sure you will keep insisting that leftists are on a mission to trans children.
> 
> Just a shame you don’t know the damage you do.



The only damage is being done by homophobes and transphobes who aren't accepting of people as they are.   If Trans kids are killing themselves, it's because of people like you. 



2aguy said:


> Yeah,........that lie.......the parents are the problem? You moron.
> 
> The more accurate truth.......the teacher starts grooming the child with child porn.......




Yup, homophobic parents are the problem.   Again, when did you decide to be straight?  If it's a choice, then there must have been a day you decided to do that. 



Bob Blaylock said:


> That's how it is. You children do not identify with depraved and insane sexual perversions, unless some pedophilic piece of shit is filling their heads with that crap.
> 
> And any piece of shit who would have any willing part in that needs to be permanently removed from free society.



Then, um, how did we have gay people before that?   My late Aunt was gay.  She was gay despite being brought up in a very strict Catholic environment.  All the praying in the world didn't change her, it just made her more miserable.  



Bob Blaylock said:


> It's truly bizarre that you think it rational to condemn me for wishing the very lowest murderers of all—those who prey on the most innocent and defenseless of all human beings—should be brought to proper justice. It just goes to show how morally fucked up you are that you take the side of such murderers, against their innocent victims.



Uh, guy, even when abortion was illegal, no one was charged with murder for having them.   In fact women were never arrested for having abortions, and the men who performed them were only arrested if they messed up and maimed the women.  What you want to do is beyond crazy. 



Bob Blaylock said:


> But then, it is well known that you always, without exception, take the side of subhuman criminals shit, against that of human beings. More so, it seems, the more depraved the criminal, and the more innocent the victim.



Women who decide to have abortions aren't subhuman or criminal or depraved.  They are making a rational choice about their bodies and their lives.   If you didn't belong to a misogynist cult, you'd get this.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 7, 2022)

beagle9 said:


> You have got to be kidding me right.. You can't be this stupid can you ??
> 
> The Bible is an instruction book on what not to do, otherwise it isn't a book that promotes supports or tells you to go out and do anything sinful in the way that you attempt to use it or attack it here. Why do you hate the word that tries to instruct you and warn you of how sinful man can sin, what happens to those men, and how to avoid the mistakes that they made so you don't go to hell in the end ?
> 
> It warns you that if you follow in the ways of sinful man, otherwise as you attempt to describe certain sins in your attack (as if it supports or promoted such things when it didn't), then it also tells you the consequences of that following or lusting after such things.



Actually, quite the contrary. 

The bible tells you to stone your daughter to death if she isn't a virgin on her wedding night. 
One hero of the bible, Jephthah, sacrificed his daughter to Yahweh because he made a foolish vow. 
Another prophet ordered two bears to maul 42 children. 
The bible endorses slavery, genocide, racism, and a whole host of other sins that we would not accept today.  

God didn't change his mind, we changed ours.   

In 50 years, all the churches will be on board with LGBTQ rights, and pretending they weren't the ones instigating it. 



beagle9 said:


> Another thing, the Bible is to be read by adults in the discerning of it's content, and then it is broken up into teachable ways that make it age appropriate in the context it is then kept in for the ages that are being taught about it's content.



Ah, I see.  You see, I was thinking that the bible was being Disneyfied in a way that it is more acceptable.  Keep the nice parts, cut out the icky parts.   So, yeah, I never heard the story of Jephthah once in my whole 12 years of Catholic School.  In fact, the ONLY story we heard from the Book of Judges was that of Samson, and then it was only a sanitized version of the story about how he got his hair cut and lost his strength.  (The actual story of the man being a literal terrorist was sanitized out.) 



beagle9 said:


> Joe, listen bud, because here's the situation, you can't defend just anything no matter how smart you "THINK" that you are, so quit embarrassing yourself you knucklehead.
> 
> Also you are in very dangerous soul damaging territory if you find yourself defending pedophilia or any other such ACTIVITY like that. Best go read your Bible, and then understand it's warnings written for you to understand.



Except no one was defending pedophilia.   You should check back with Mormon Bob, he was totally defending Joseph Smith marrying 14 year old girls.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 7, 2022)

Bob Blaylock said:


> A much larger portion of the population has children, or are closely acquainted with children, and are never going to be OK with your kind going after them, sexually.



Except the only people doing that are the religious assholes... 

Here we go again. 









						Lawsuit: Mormon Church leaders in San Diego turned a blind eye to a report of an elder molesting his daughter
					

A new lawsuit demands the LDS Church take responsibility for refusing to report the molestation by the woman's father, who was an elder at the time.




					www.cbs8.com
				












						Lawsuit in Arizona says Utah firm and lawmaker helped Mormons hide abuse
					

Three children who were sexually abused by their father are accusing a Utah state legislator and a prominent Salt Lake City law firm of conspiring with The Church of Jesus Christ of Latter-day Saints to cover up their abuse.




					www.pbs.org
				








__





						Mormon abuse cases - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				





In 2001, The Church of Jesus Christ of Latter-day Saints (LDS Church) paid a three million dollar settlement to Jeremiah Scott, after Scott filed a lawsuit in 1998 against the church for what his attorney described as an attempted cover-up of sexual abuse Scott suffered from church member Franklin Curtis.[1] The LDS Church denied legal liability in the case, and said it was settling the lawsuit based on "litigation economics" alone.[1]
In September 2008, LDS Church bishop Timothy McCleve pleaded guilty to sexually molesting children from his ward.[2] He was sentenced in December 2008 to 1–15 year prison terms for the abuse.[3]
In March 2010, former LDS Church bishop,Lon Kennard Sr. was charged with 43 felony counts of sex abuse and sexual exploitation of children, and was imprisoned in Wasatch County, Utah. In November 2011, Kennard was sentenced to three terms of five-years-to-life in prison to be served consecutively, after pleading guilty to three first-degree felony counts of aggravated sex abuse of a child for sexually abusing his daughters.[4][5]
In mid-2013, LDS member Michael Jensen, son of a respected local Mormon family, while still on his mission in Arizona, was brought back to West Virginia for questioning. Members of Jensen's congregation were told by his mother to ask Michael to babysit. He abused the young children in the families who are included in the lawsuits and many other children too. Jensen was convicted of sexually abusing two children and is currently serving a prison sentence of 35 years to 75 years in a West Virginia state prison. Unfortunately, due to the extreme difficulty for children to testify, Michael was only convicted for abusing two of the many children he abused. At the time of his sentencing, a state judge classified him as a "violent sexual predator".[6]
In December 2013, LDS Church bishop Todd Michael Edwards was sentenced to three years in prison for molesting two teenage girls who attended his congregation in Menifee, California. Edwards received two concurrent sentences of three years in prison for two felony counts of sexual battery and sexual penetration with a foreign object. A felony charge of witness intimidation was dismissed as part of a plea bargain with prosecutors after Edwards pleaded not guilty.[7]
In January 2014, two men filed a lawsuit in the U.S. state of Hawaii against the LDS Church, alleging that they were sexually abused as children on a church-owned pineapple farm in Maui from 1986 through 1988.[8]
In January 2014, former LDS Church bishop Michael Wayne Coleman was arrested and charged with luring a minor for sexual exploitation after a forensic examination of his laptop and cellphone revealed sexually graphic conversations and an exchange of nude photographs with a teenaged student in Brazil.[9]
In August 2017, former LDS Church bishop Erik Hughes pleaded guilty to sexually abusing two teenage boys from his congregation in Mapleton, Utah. The abuse occurred in June 2014 during his tenure as bishop. Hughes received concurrent 1–15 year prison sentences on the sexual abuse counts, and 0–5 years in prison for witness tampering.[10]
On August 15, 2017, MormonLeaks published a 316-page document which contained confirmed and alleged instances of child sexual abuse between 1959 and 2017.[11]
On October 30, 2017, an Australian court sentenced Darran Scott to 10 years in prison for sexually abusing boys, some of whom he met as a Mormon leader.[12]
In 2022, a bankruptcy judge approved a reorganization plan for the Boy Scouts of America to settle claims of child sexual abuse by troop leaders. The original plan was to include a US$ 250 million payment from the LDS Church, but the judge refused to approve that part of the settlement proposal, stating it went too far in attempting to protect the LDS Church from abuse claims that were only loosely connected to scouting activities.[13]
And of course, let's not forget, Joseph Smith and Brigham Young regularly molested teenage girls.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 7, 2022)

beagle9 said:


> What other conclusions can there be most people are thinking ??
> 
> People aren't stupid, and they know what's taking place in it all (one would think), yet somehow they (the one's ignorantly going along), have been led to believe or groomed themselves to believe that kids being exposed to such things is somehow ok ..... They know that it isn't ok, and that's why the one's with any sense left are fighting back against it all.
> 
> The short history of what's newly taking place in this country today, ought to be challenged, just like it is being challenged by parent's who don't want anything to do with their kid's being exposed to such stuff.



Most people realize that teaching kids not to be bigots is a good thing.  

You guys think that some kid is going to be gay because a drag queen read him a story once?   That's kind of absurd.   He's going to be gay because that's the way his brain is wired.  And yes, 10% of the population is LGBTQ.


----------



## 2aguy (Dec 7, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> The only damage is being done by homophobes and transphobes who aren't accepting of people as they are.   If Trans kids are killing themselves, it's because of people like you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No....children with gender dysphoria kill themselves because they have a mental disorder and the symptom is gender dysphoria.....and morons like you are not helping them, you are feeding the illness......and they aren't getting the help they need.


----------



## 2aguy (Dec 7, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Except the only people doing that are the religious assholes...
> 
> Here we go again.
> 
> ...




Moron......public school teachers are molesting more children and you are forced to send your kids to those schools if you can't afford to double pay for your kid's education........


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 7, 2022)

2aguy said:


> No....children with gender dysphoria kill themselves because they have a mental disorder and the symptom is gender dysphoria.....and morons like you are not helping them, you are feeding the illness......and they aren't getting the help they need.



Actually, quite the contrary.   









						New Study Shows Transgender People Who Receive Gender-Affirming Surgery are Significantly Less Likely to Experience Psychological Distress or Suicidal Ideation - Fenway Health: Health Care Is A Right, Not A Privilege.
					

BOSTON, April 28, 2021—A new study published today in JAMA Surgery found that gender-affirming surgery is associated with improved mental health outcomes




					fenwayhealth.org
				




_A new study published today in JAMA Surgery found that gender-affirming surgery is associated with improved mental health outcomes among transgender people. The study was authored by researchers at Harvard Medical School, Harvard T.H. Chan School of Public Health, The Fenway Institute at Fenway Health, and the Department of Psychiatry, Massachusetts General Hospital. It is the first large-scale, controlled study to demonstrate an association between gender-affirming surgery and improved mental health outcomes and adds important new knowledge to the field as there is little high-quality evidence regarding the mental health effects of gender-affirming surgery_.

_The study, titled “Association Between Gender-Affirming Surgeries and Mental Health Outcomes,” compared the psychological distress, substance use, and suicide risk of 3,559 transgender people who had undergone gender-affirming surgery with those of 16,401 transgender people who desired gender-affirming surgery but had not yet undergone any. It found that transgender people who had received one or more gender-affirming surgical procedures had a 42% reduction in the odds of experiencing past-month psychological distress, a 35% reduction in the odds of past-year tobacco smoking, and a 44% reduction in the odds of past-year suicidal ideation_.

So if you were really concerned about trans kids killing themselves, you'd make gender confirmation surgery more available, not less.  



2aguy said:


> Moron......public school teachers are molesting more children and you are forced to send your kids to those schools if you can't afford to double pay for your kid's education........



Not really.  Hey, guy, I went to Catholic Schools for 12 years.  Two of the priests from my parish were accused of pedophilia, and the Church settled with the families.  At the high school I went to, the junior football coach invited players to his home to watch gay porn, and this went on for YEARS before anyone did anything about it.  (That guy always gave me the creeps.  Now I know why.)  

Now, a couple of points. 

Most child sexual abuse is at the hands of a relative, not a teacher. 

Yes, pedophiles will try to get into situations where they have access to children, which is why schools WILL be a problem. But while schools have extensive systems to weed these people out, churches like the Catholics and Mormons have systems to protect the abusers.


----------



## 2aguy (Dec 7, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Actually, quite the contrary.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yeah....bullshit.


----------



## 2aguy (Dec 7, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Actually, quite the contrary.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wrong...public schools are worse than any religious institution as far as molesting children......it is simply that the democrat party and their minions in the teachers unions do everything they can to protect the molestors.


----------



## 2aguy (Dec 7, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Actually, quite the contrary.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Moron.....

*The most comprehensive report about sexual abuse in public schools, published by the Department of Education in 2004, estimates—on the basis of a 2000 survey, conducted by the American Association of University Women, of 2,065 students in grades eight through 11—that nearly 10 percent of K-12 students have been victims of sexual misconduct by a public school employee. Assuming that figure is accurate, this would translate into an approximately 4.5 million children nationwide suffering sexual misconduct by public school employees, with an estimated 3 million suffering physical sexual abuse—a number, according to the author of the study, Hofstra University professor Charol Shakeshaft, more than 100 times greater than the physical abuse committed by Catholic priests, who, at the time the report was published, were undergoing a reckoning for the crimes within their ranks.*









						No Conspiracy Theory
					

Parents are right to worry about sexual abuse of students by school officials.




					www.city-journal.org


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Dec 7, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Women who decide to have abortions aren't subhuman or criminal or depraved.



  Murdering innocent children in cold blood is about as subhuman and depraved as it is possible to get.  Grooming children with depraved sexual perversions, in order to set them up to be easy prey for childfuckers, is close to the same level.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 7, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Yeah....bullshit.


Your concession is duly noted.  



2aguy said:


> Wrong...public schools are worse than any religious institution as far as molesting children......it is simply that the democrat party and their minions in the teachers unions do everything they can to protect the molestors.



Except not really.  We don't see what the Catholic Church did for years, paid off families and moved the molesting priests around from parish to parish without warning anyone. 



2aguy said:


> The most comprehensive report about sexual abuse in public schools, published by the Department of Education in 2004, estimates—on the basis of a 2000 survey, conducted by the American Association of University Women,



Sound like a pretty questionable survey... only 2065 people?  And a 22 year old survey?


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 7, 2022)

Bob Blaylock said:


> Murdering innocent children in cold blood is about as subhuman and depraved as it is possible to get. Grooming children with depraved sexual perversions, in order to set them up to be easy prey for childfuckers, is close to the same level.



Fetuses aren't children.   We've been over this.  

And I agree, the Mormon and Catholic Churches grooming children is pretty awful, we need to totally ban that shit.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Dec 7, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Except no one was defending pedophilia. You should check back with Mormon Bob, he was totally defending Joseph Smith marrying 14 year old girls.



  Telling lies, falsely accusing others of supporting or engaging in evil similar to that which you openly support or engage in, does nothing to excuse your own depraved behavior.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 7, 2022)

Bob Blaylock said:


> Telling lies, falsely accusing others of supporting or engaging in evil similar to that which you openly support or engage in, does nothing to excuse your own depraved behavior.



Uh, Joseph Smith's marriage to 14 year olds is a matter of historic fact.   It's probably textbook grooming- 

Yet you guys think he was a prophet who was talking to God.   I mean, it was a good thing God clarified things so Utah could get into the Union!  Because I am sure he was really worried about that.  

This has nothing to so with providing guidance and acceptance to people with different types of sexuality.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Dec 7, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Actually, quite the contrary.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  By definition, a man who thinks he is a woman, or vice versa, is severely fucked-up in his head.

  Any study that claims improved mental health for such a freak, based on procedures that only reinforce this delusion, are obvious bullshit.

  To improve the mental health of such a patient, he needs to be relieved of these delusions, not have them reinforced.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 7, 2022)

Bob Blaylock said:


> By definition, a man who thinks he is a woman, or vice versa, is severely fucked-up in his head.
> 
> Any study that claims improved mental health for such a freak, based on procedures that only reinforce this delusion, are obvious bullshit.
> 
> To improve the mental health of such a patient, he needs to be relieved of these delusions, not have them reinforced.



I'll take the word of medical professionals over a guy who strings wires because he couldn't hack being a computer programmer.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Dec 7, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Fetuses aren't children. We've been over this.



  No matter how often, or how loudly you repeat a lie, it will never become truth.

  Denying the humanity of the most innocent of human beings, in order to justify their murder, only makes you no better than the ones who directly commit those murders.


----------



## Hollie (Dec 7, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> The only damage is being done by homophobes and transphobes who aren't accepting of people as they are.   If Trans kids are killing themselves, it's because of people like you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Obviously you don't see an explosive suicide rate among trans as damaging. There are consequences when leftists are grooming children as young as three and four years old. Tranny freak show story time is not about education, it's about indoctrination and grooming. Sex education has no requirement for paunchy men dressed in clown makeup and creepy costumes. You seem to think that John Wayne Gacy impersonators belong in a classroom.


----------



## 2aguy (Dec 7, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Fetuses aren't children.   We've been over this.
> 
> And I agree, the Mormon and Catholic Churches grooming children is pretty awful, we need to totally ban that shit.




Yes...they are.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 7, 2022)

Bob Blaylock said:


> No matter how often, or how loudly you repeat a lie, it will never become truth.
> 
> Denying the humanity of the most innocent of human beings, in order to justify their murder, only makes you no better than the ones who directly commit those murders.



Actually, if you can be killed by a third person taking a pill, then you really aren't a person, are you? 

I mean, if there was a magic pill that killed Mormons if I took it, I'd be popping those suckers like M&M's.   



Hollie said:


> Obviously you don't see an explosive suicide rate among trans as damaging. There are consequences when leftists are grooming children as young as three and four years old. Tranny freak show story time is not about education, it's about indoctrination and grooming. Sex education has no requirement for paunchy men dressed in clown makeup and creepy costumes. You seem to think that John Wayne Gacy impersonators belong in a classroom.



Oh, I see it as explosive, all right.  But it only happens because the bigots abuse them.   

Wait for it... wait for it... 









						New Study Shows Gender-Affirming Care Reduces Teen Suicide
					

The Transgender Suicide Rate has always been a cause for alarm. You're probably wondering, what is the transgender suicide rate, and why is the transgender suicide rate so high? However, the




					www.gendergp.com
				




In a *study presented to the American Academy of Pediatrics*, research showed a 60% decrease in moderate and severe depression who received gender-affirming care.

Additionally, there was 73% decrease in suicidality among transgender youth and non-binary youth. A fantastic feat for a community with an alarmingly high transgender suicide rate.

The study builds on existing research, which has already demonstrated:


that *transition-related regret is extremely rare*
that puberty blockers and gender-affirming hormones are *safe and effective*, and
that gender-affirming care *improves outcomes across the board for young people*.
We also know that, alongside proper medication, social support is one of the strongest predictors of positive mental health outcomes for LGBTQ+ youth.

Suicidal ideation is substantially higher among trans and non-binary young people in particular but is significantly reduced with parental acceptance and peer support.



I should point out that Gacy was considered a pillar of his community until he got caught. He owned a business, he was active in local politics, and he was a member of the Chamber of Commerce.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 7, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Yes...they are.



No, they really aren't.  If they were, we'd charge women with murder for having abortions.  We didn't do that when abortion was illegal.


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 7, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Actually, quite the contrary.
> 
> The bible tells you to stone your daughter to death if she isn't a virgin on her wedding night.
> One hero of the bible, Jephthah, sacrificed his daughter to Yahweh because he made a foolish vow.
> ...


You are one super EVIL person Joe (may God have mercy upon you), and sadly by your word's spoken it's a fact that you are evil, and especially full of yourself that you have no more respect than you do about the good Lord up above.. 

Either you are for or against - So it seems that you've made your choice in life, and so be it then. 

We don't want to hear you weeping and groaning come judgement, because that's going to be one terrible awful day for you. Your wicked wisdom will finally come to an end on that day. 

Our patience for that day is about as long as a farmer who waits upon the latter rains to come, and then to rain upon his Fields, so we are to be that patient in the coming Future and in the coming time's. 

Soon the rain will come, and the weed's will make way for the corn in which will ultimately shade the weed's out.

To give a little context

Does the Bible really say that parents should have their rebellious children stoned?​







ANSWER

This is one of those “Yes, buuuuut…” questions, otherwise that requires serious explaining. Leviticus 20:9 says, “If there is anyone who curses his father or his mother, he shall surely be put to death; he has cursed his father or his mother, his bloodguiltiness is upon him.”

First, a note on the last part of the verse. “His bloodguiltiness is upon him” basically means that he brought this punishment on himself. He knew what he was supposed to do, and he didn’t do it. Also, it is important to remember that the Mosaic Law was for God’s covenant people, Israel, living in a theocracy. The Old Testament Law is not in force today (Romans 10:4; Galatians 3:23–25; Ephesians 2:15).

Deuteronomy 21:18–21 expands on the law:

_If any man has a stubborn and rebellious son who will not obey his father or his mother, and when they chastise him, he will not even listen to them, then his father and mother shall seize him, and bring him out to the elders of his city at the gateway of his home town. And they shall say to the elders of his city, “This son of ours is stubborn and rebellious, he will not obey us, he is a glutton and a drunkard.” Then all the men of his city shall stone him to death; so you shall remove the evil from your midst, and all Israel shall hear of it and fear._

The context of a passage is crucial to understanding what it means. Taking these two verses by themselves, one could come away with a negative attitude toward God and His Word. In the Leviticus passage, this law is part of a section dealing with egregious sins, sins that would tear a nation and family apart. The trespass in question was not a casual, slip-of-the-tongue curse, but a deep-seated rebellion, an ongoing attitude of hatred that had to be dealt with severely. In other words, the punishment was not for minor infractions but for determined defiance.

There are several things to keep in mind about this particular sin and about the law:

_The sin was ongoing and continuous_. Deuteronomy 21:18 indicates that the punishment was only meted out after a persistent refusal to heed both father and mother and after all discipline had failed. The parents have tried to deal with their son in a loving, firm way, but nothing worked.

_It was deep-seated sin_. Verse 20 specifies that the son is stubborn in his rebellion. Not only is he recalcitrant, “he is a glutton and a drunkard.” This is not a case of a child who misses curfew or plays ball in the house. This was a true menace, a child who is causing trouble in society and grieving his parents, possibly to the point of endangering them physically and financially.

_The punishment was not an impulsive act of anger or vengeance._ Verse 19 says that the city elders had to oversee the case and determine the guilt of the child. It is only after the elders pronounced a sentence of death that the execution could take place. The law did not allow an angry parent to arbitrarily stone a child. A modern equivalent of this is when a parent sees news footage of his child committing a crime and subsequently turns the child in to the police. If parents know their child is acting in a way that endangers society, they are responsible to obey the civil authorities and report the crime.

_The punishment was designed to preserve the nation._ As verse 21 explains, the reason for this law was to purge evil from society and act as a deterrent to further rebellion. Israel was a nation chosen by God to be holy (Exodus 20:6). God gave the Israelites three types of laws: judicial, moral, and ceremonial. This is a judicial law. A child who was actively and deliberately rejecting the laws of the land needed to be punished judicially.

Which brings us to the last and most important factor:

_Rebellion against one’s parents is direct rebellion against God._ The 5th Command is to honor one’s father and mother (Exodus 20:12). Parents are a God-ordained authority. Disobedience to parents is disobedience to God (Ephesians 6:1-3). Throughout the Bible, there are only a handful of things we are told to fear: God (Proverbs 1:7) and parents (Leviticus 19:3) are among them.

The law requiring rebellious children to be stoned to death was meant for extreme cases to protect God’s people. It would have been heartbreaking for parents to bear the responsibility of initiating such severe measures. *However, the Bible never records this law being enforced.*

Besides we consist only of our flesh and of our soul, so God can separate us from our flesh in order to save our soul's. Who are we to intervene in God's perfect work's ?? Death to us is not the same to God. He is the giver of life, and he can take it away.

​


----------



## LuckyDuck (Dec 7, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Here is a video looking at shotguns and how they are used...notice the very first shotgun was a weapon used in World War 1 and is still in use today by the militaries around the world......so, if the anti-gunners tell us we can't have "weapons of war," then by that logic pump action shotguns are on their list to be banned and confiscated.......


Trivia:  During the first world war, the Germans complained to the allies about the Trench Gun (shotgun). 
As for the Democrat Party and firearms:  Some Democrat Politicians have come out publicly and admitted that their goal is to end all private ownership of firearms.  
After all, once they've succeeded in that, the Marxist agenda can get going full speed ahead, including significantly reducing the population via government owned weapons.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 7, 2022)

beagle9 said:


> You are one super EVIL person Joe (may God have mercy upon you), and sadly by your word's spoken it's a fact that you are evil, and especially full of yourself that you have no more respect than you do about the good Lord up above..
> 
> Either you are for or against - So it seems that you've made your choice in life, and so be it then.
> 
> We don't want to hear you weeping and groaning come judgement, because that's going to be one terrible awful day for you. Your wicked wisdom will finally come to an end on that day.



Uh, why would you want to worship a malignant narcissist?   The thing is, there's some good stuff in the bible.  And there's a lot of awful stuff in the Bible that Christians don't like to talk that much about. 



beagle9 said:


> Our patience for that day is about as long as a farmer who waits upon the latter rains to come, and then to rain upon his Fields, so we are to be that patient in the coming Future and in the coming time's.
> 
> Soon the rain will come, and the weed's will make way for the corn in which will ultimately shade the weed's out.



Why do you guys have this huge woody for the end of the world?  



beagle9 said:


> Does the Bible really say that parents should have their rebellious children stoned?​
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Um, wow... I never argued that particularly noxious verse.  You seem to spend a lot of time defending something that WOULD get you arrested for murder today.   But since I didn't discuss that one, why are you bringing it up.


I specifically DID discuss the issue of women being stoned to death if they weren't virgins on their wedding night. Deuteronomy 22:13  Of course, the way they told if if a woman was a virgin is if her hymen was still intact, but the hymen can be broken in a lot of ways, so you have to wonder how many young women were stoned to death because of something they didn't do.

I could also talk about the verse that calls for a woman to be stoned to death if she was raped in the city because she did not cry out.  Deuteronomy 22:23-24  OR the rule that if you rape a girl, but pay her father fifty shekels, you can marry her.  Deuteronomy 22:28-29

I could talk about all the times the Bible outright endorses genocide -  Deuteronomy 7:2,  Deuteronomy 13:15, Joshua 10:40, 1 Samuel 15:2-3

Or where God calls for human sacrifice -   Judges 11:29-39

Or where the Bible endorses slavery - 





__





						What the Bible says about Slavery
					





					skepticsannotatedbible.com
				




But, yes, this is a book about morality, and we should totally follow it until we are all arrested for being sociopaths.


----------



## Hollie (Dec 7, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Actually, if you can be killed by a third person taking a pill, then you really aren't a person, are you?
> 
> I mean, if there was a magic pill that killed Mormons if I took it, I'd be popping those suckers like M&M's.
> 
> ...




You should have read the link you posted. It says clearly, “a study presented to…” 

The American College of Pediatricians has a different take. 

While you’re flailing your Pom Poms for doping other peoples children with hormones and puberty blockers, I suppose it’s easy to ignore the damage you do.





__





						You are being redirected...
					





					acpeds.org
				



 American College of Pediatricians. 

There is not a single long-term study to demonstrate the safety or efficacy of puberty blockers, cross-sex hormones and surgeries for transgender-believing youth. This means that youth transition is experimental, and therefore, parents cannot provide informed consent, nor can minors provide assent for these interventions. Moreover, the best long-term evidence we have among adults shows that medical intervention fails to reduce suicide.

_*Puberty blockers may cause mental illness*_

Puberty blockers may actually cause depression and other emotional disturbances related to suicide. In fact, the package insert for Lupron, the number one prescribed puberty blocker in America, lists “emotional instability” as a side effect and warns prescribers to “Monitor for development or worsening of psychiatric symptoms during treatment.”  Similarly, discussing an experimental trial of puberty blockers in the U.K., Oxford University Professor Michael Biggs wrote, “There was no statistically significant difference in psychosocial functioning between the group given blockers and the group given only psychological support. In addition, there is unpublished evidence that after a year on [puberty blockers] children reported greater self-harm, and the girls also experienced more behavioral and emotional problems and expressed greater dissatisfaction with their body—so puberty blockers exacerbated gender dysphoria.”

_Puberty blockers may cause permanent physical harm_​Temporary use of Lupron has also been associated with and may be the cause of many serious permanent side effects including osteoporosis, mood disorders, seizures,  cognitive impairment and, when combined with cross-sex hormones, sterility.




The problem confronting three and four year old children is authority figures at school pressing a relentless campaign of grooming. Impressionable children are a target of leftist groomers who descend upon them with a fusillade of tranny books, tranny story time and indoctrination tactics that mimic the very worst of what is described in the 20th century Socialist / Marxist collectivism.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Dec 7, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Uh, why would you want to worship a malignant narcissist?



  Nobody wants to worship you.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Dec 7, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> No, they really aren't. If they were, we'd charge women with murder for having abortions. We didn't do that when abortion was illegal.



  When slavery was legal in this country, we did not charge anyone with a crime for owning or abusing slaves.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Dec 7, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Actually, if you can be killed by a third person taking a pill, then you really aren't a person, are you?



  There are plenty of actions that a third party can take that will cause the death of another person.

  Your argument makes no more sense than claiming that if a third person can kill you by hitting you in the head with a large rock, then you're not really a person.


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 8, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Uh, why would you want to worship a malignant narcissist?   The thing is, there's some good stuff in the bible.  And there's a lot of awful stuff in the Bible that Christians don't like to talk that much about.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You pervert the commandments of God the giver of life, and the taker of life upon the earth as we know it. It is done that we should not continue in sin before him and our fellow human beings without end. You attempt to blame God when you ignore Satan.... Interesting. 

God's love and mercy is forever, and his love for us is so much so that he won't have us to live in sin without relief, otherwise a relief that will come through his mercy and love for us. Yes though we walk through the shadows of death, we shall fear no evil. God is love, and God is life everlasting. Without him we are doomed. The evil one would have you to believe that upon your death you are at an end, but it is a lie and deceiving thing. Stop following that which is evil, and recognize the true creator of life, and the way in which we continue our lives be it here or there when we obey his commandments. 

Remember he is the creator of life. What part of that fact do you keep struggling with ?


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 8, 2022)

Hollie said:


> You should have read the link you posted. It says clearly, “a study presented to…”
> 
> The American College of Pediatricians has a different take.
> 
> While you’re flailing your Pom Poms for doping other peoples children with hormones and puberty blockers, I suppose it’s easy to ignore the damage you do.



Except no one is doping other people's children with hormones without the parents being involved.   You are kind of all over the map here.   I've presented two studies (so far) that show that gender affirming treatments HELP trans people.  



Bob Blaylock said:


> When slavery was legal in this country, we did not charge anyone with a crime for owning or abusing slaves.



Um, not really relevant to my point. Let's try again. 

Abortion was illegal in this country up until 1973.   Yet women were never charged with ANY Crime for having them, and providers were only charged with a crime if they maimed the women through incompetence.   The laws were largely unenforced by 1973, which is why SCOTUS felt they could strike them down.  Evangelicals didn't care, they saw abortion and birth control as a "Catholic" hang up.  

Then they needed an issue to get asses back into pews after segregation wasn't playing well anymore.  

So clearly, even when abortion was considered a crime, no one considered it the same as murder.  



Bob Blaylock said:


> There are plenty of actions that a third party can take that will cause the death of another person.
> 
> Your argument makes no more sense than claiming that if a third person can kill you by hitting you in the head with a large rock, then you're not really a person.



And most of those aren't charged as murder.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 8, 2022)

beagle9 said:


> You pervert the commandments of God the giver of life, and the taker of life upon the earth as we know it. It is done that we should not continue in sin before him and our fellow human beings without end. You attempt to blame God when you ignore Satan.... Interesting.



I don't think God or Satan actually exist, any more than I think Zeus or Loki exist.   As far as the commandments, there are a whole bunch of things in the bible even Christians ignore, which is why they aren't stoning your neighbors for working on the Sabbath, or stoning their daughters for having sex before marriage.  In fact, 95% of Americas have had sex before marriage, so we are going to need a lot of stones.  



beagle9 said:


> God's love and mercy is forever, and his love for us is so much so that he won't have us to live in sin without relief, otherwise a relief that will come through his mercy and love for us. Yes though we walk through the shadows of death, we shall fear no evil. God is love, and God is life everlasting. Without him we are doomed. The evil one would have you to believe that upon your death you are at an end, but it is a lie and deceiving thing. Stop following that which is evil, and recognize the true creator of life, and the way in which we continue our lives be it here or there when we obey his commandments.



Why you are right... I am going to go down to my Church of Zeus tomorrow and offer sacrifices... and um, wait, there is no Church of Zeus anymore.  Dammit. 



beagle9 said:


> Remember he is the creator of life. What part of that fact do you keep struggling with ?



The fact that life is a natural chemical reaction and that life has evolved.   We actually have evidence of this, unlike your Magic Sky Friend.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 8, 2022)

Bob Blaylock said:


> Nobody wants to worship you.



Funny, the way you follow me around, I suspect I live in your head rent free.


----------



## Hollie (Dec 8, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Except no one is doping other people's children with hormones without the parents being involved.   You are kind of all over the map here.   I've presented two studies (so far) that show that gender affirming treatments HELP trans people.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Um, I though it was hilarious that you tried to prop up your argument with silly, leftist SJW hacks. 

Let’s take a look at who performed the “study” you claim was presented to the Academy of Pediatrics, shall we?

It was presented by something called the “Center for Diversity and Health Equity”. Um, yeah. Some obvious leftist slogans in there. Diversity and equity groupies. 

Who are these D&E groupies? Not doctors. 

If we look at “the team”, not a doctor among them.








						Meet the Center for Diversity and Health Equity Team
					

Meet the Center for Diversity and Health Equity, Interpreter Services and Patient Navigation teams.




					www.seattlechildrens.org
				




What a laughable joke.


----------



## Hollie (Dec 8, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Except no one is doping other people's children with hormones without the parents being involved.   You are kind of all over the map here.   I've presented two studies (so far) that show that gender affirming treatments HELP trans people.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Except the long term risks of doping children are unknown.






__





						You are being redirected...
					





					acpeds.org
				



 American College of Pediatricians.
In fact, many medical organizations around the world, including the Australian College of Physicians,3 the Royal College of General Practitioners in the United Kingdom,4 and the Swedish National Council for Medical Ethics5 have characterized these interventions in children as experimental and dangerous. World renowned Swedish psychiatrist Dr. Christopher Gillberg has said that pediatric transition is “_possibly one of the greatest scandals in medical history”_6 and called for “_an immediate moratorium on the use of puberty blocker drugs because of their unknown long-term effects_.”7


Instead of math and science, you prefer this:





Lil Miss Hot Mess reads “_The Hips on the Drag Queen Go Swish, Swish, Swish”_ to hundreds of children.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 8, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Um, I though it was hilarious that you tried to prop up your argument with silly, leftist SJW hacks.
> 
> Let’s take a look at who performed the “study” you claim was presented to the Academy of Pediatrics, shall we?
> 
> It was presented by something called the “Center for Diversity and Health Equity”. Um, yeah. Some obvious leftist slogans in there. Diversity and equity groupies.



Yes, I know diversity and equity horrify you!   You want that white privilege! 



Hollie said:


> In fact, many medical organizations around the world, including the Australian College of Physicians,3 the Royal College of General Practitioners in the United Kingdom,4 and the Swedish National Council for Medical Ethics5 have characterized these interventions in children as experimental and dangerous. World renowned Swedish psychiatrist Dr. Christopher Gillberg has said that pediatric transition is “_possibly one of the greatest scandals in medical history”_6 and called for “_an immediate moratorium on the use of puberty blocker drugs because of their unknown long-term effects_.”7



As stated, only 5000 minors are getting puberty blockers, and most of them for early onset puberty, not gender dysphoria. 

Almost none are getting gender confirmation surgery.  

Compare that to how many kids are getting Ritalin because they've been over diagnosing ADHD for years. But there is big money hawking these drugs, so little Timmy better watch his step, or they'll shove Ritalin down his throat.


----------



## Hollie (Dec 8, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Yes, I know diversity and equity horrify you!   You want that white privilege!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, um, yes. When you try and fraudulently pass off SJW diversity and equity groupies as having legitimate medical "studies", it becomes nothing more than leftist justification for doping children with dangerous drugs.

Apparently you feel the need to throw in nonsensical "white privilege" as the usual leftist tactic of having no defendable argument.  

When leftist grooming is combined with doping and tranny story time with "Lil Miss Hot Mess", it has the awful smell of willful child abuse.

Um, yeah. When you're looking for that dream job at Lockheed Martin and you tell the interviewer that you failed your math and science courses, just relate your qualifications of tranny story hour with "Lil Miss Hot Mess".



You are being redirected... American College of Pediatricians.

The vast majority of children with gender incongruence will outgrow it by young adulthood(8) and the vast majority of gender incongruent teens are struggling with other psychological diagnoses that predate their gender incongruence.(9) A recent report confirmed the findings of several older case series revealing that gender incongruent adolescents can embrace their bodies through counseling alone when it is directed toward underlying psychological issues.(10)


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 8, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Well, um, yes. When you try and fraudulently pass off SJW diversity and equity groupies as having legitimate medical "studies", it becomes nothing more than leftist justification for doping children with dangerous drugs.



Actually, there have been numerous studies that support the position that gender affirming is the best course of action with gender dysphoria. 



Hollie said:


> When leftist grooming is combined with doping and tranny story time with "Lil Miss Hot Mess", it has the awful smell of willful child abuse.



Except very few kids are getting the hormone treatments...  



Hollie said:


> Um, yeah. When you're looking for that dream job at Lockheed Martin and you tell the interviewer that you failed your math and science courses, just relate your qualifications of tranny story hour with "Lil Miss Hot Mess".



Most people aren't going to get jobs with Lockheed Martin.  
Most people are going to have LGBTQ coworkers.  
No matter where you work, screaming "JESUS" at your gay coworkers will get you a trip to HR with a banker box. 



Hollie said:


> The vast majority of children with gender incongruence will outgrow it by young adulthood(8) and the vast majority of gender incongruent teens are struggling with other psychological diagnoses that predate their gender incongruence.(9) A recent report confirmed the findings of several older case series revealing that gender incongruent adolescents can embrace their bodies through counseling alone when it is directed toward underlying psychological issues.(10)


And what about the ones who can't.  No one has suggested every gender confused kid should get hormones and surgery... In fact, the standards are high for these treatments for a reason.  

You know, unlike ADHD, where they won't let little Timmy back in the class unless he's been sedated.


----------



## Hollie (Dec 8, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Actually, there have been numerous studies that support the position that gender affirming is the best course of action with gender dysphoria.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, one of those ''numerous studies" was prepared by silly SJW's which you hoped to represent as legitimate. Meanwhile, medical doctors make the case that:

You are being redirected... Anetican College of Pediatricians

Stealing is a crime and it is no less so when the stolen item is a child’s normally timed puberty. Puberty is not a disease.11 It is a critical window of normal development that is radically disrupted by puberty blockers like Lupron. When normal puberty is arrested, valuable time is forever stolen from these children, time during which significant advances in bone, brain, sexual and psycho-social development occur; time that can never be given back. This harm is in addition to well documented negative emotional effects of Lupron.


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 8, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> I don't think God or Satan actually exist, any more than I think Zeus or Loki exist.   As far as the commandments, there are a whole bunch of things in the bible even Christians ignore, which is why they aren't stoning your neighbors for working on the Sabbath, or stoning their daughters for having sex before marriage.  In fact, 95% of Americas have had sex before marriage, so we are going to need a lot of stones.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahhhhhwwwww it's going to be an eye opener for you. Tick tock goes the time clock, tick tock.


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 8, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Actually, one of those ''numerous studies" was prepared by silly SJW's which you hoped to represent as legitimate. Meanwhile, medical doctors make the case that:
> 
> You are being redirected... Anetican College of Pediatricians
> 
> Stealing is a crime and it is no less so when the stolen item is a child’s normally timed puberty. Puberty is not a disease.11 It is a critical window of normal development that is radically disrupted by puberty blockers like Lupron. When normal puberty is arrested, valuable time is forever stolen from these children, time during which significant advances in bone, brain, sexual and psycho-social development occur; time that can never be given back. This harm is in addition to well documented negative emotional effects of Lupron.


You are wasting your breath friend. Seriously wasting it.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Dec 9, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Here is a video looking at shotguns and how they are used...notice the very first shotgun was a weapon used in World War 1 and is still in use today by the militaries around the world......so, if the anti-gunners tell us we can't have "weapons of war," then by that logic pump action shotguns are on their list to be banned and confiscated.......


France just had a buy back ....guess who was turning in their weapons 

Meanwhile the reports of muzz and Africans  smuggling  caches of weapons continue to pop up


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 9, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Actually, one of those ''numerous studies" was prepared by silly SJW's which you hoped to represent as legitimate. Meanwhile, medical doctors make the case that:



Okay, here's a study by the St. Louis Children's Hospital. 









						Puberty Blockers
					

Our Transgender Center offers puberty blockers, which can delay and help prevent unwanted changes like breast growth, facial hair, periods and voice deepening.




					www.stlouischildrens.org
				




From the Mayo Clinic. 









						Pubertal blockers for transgender and gender-diverse youth
					

Understand how pubertal blockers work to suppress puberty, including their benefits, side effects and long-term effects.




					www.mayoclinic.org
				




Seems the medical professionals who aren't bigots see the benefits.  





Hollie said:


> Stealing is a crime and it is no less so when the stolen item is a child’s normally timed puberty. Puberty is not a disease.11 It is a critical window of normal development that is radically disrupted by puberty blockers like Lupron. When normal puberty is arrested, valuable time is forever stolen from these children, time during which significant advances in bone, brain, sexual and psycho-social development occur; time that can never be given back. This harm is in addition to well documented negative emotional effects of Lupron.



Yet most puberty blockers aren't prescribed for gender dysphoria, they are prescribed for early onset puberty (probably because these kids grow up drinking God knows what they are putting in the milk).  This is entirely elective because there are no health risks with early onset puberty.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 9, 2022)

beagle9 said:


> Ahhhhhwwwww it's going to be an eye opener for you. Tick tock goes the time clock, tick tock.



No, when I'm dead, I'll cease existing... Just like you will.


----------



## Hollie (Dec 9, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Okay, here's a study by the St. Louis Children's Hospital.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Okay, and nothing you offered nothing to suggest any reason why children should be doped with puberty blockers....other than it's a source of income for hospital administrators and drug companies.

We're still left with some uncomfortable facts about doping children.

You are being redirected...
American College of Pediatricians.

''There is not a single long-term study to demonstrate the safety or efficacy of puberty blockers, cross-sex hormones and surgeries for transgender-believing youth. This means that youth transition is experimental, and therefore, parents cannot provide informed consent, nor can minors provide assent for these interventions. Moreover, the best long-term evidence we have among adults shows that medical intervention fails to reduce suicide.''


Lots of money to be made on trannys.









						Vanderbilt’s Gender Clinic Doctor: Trans Surgeries ‘Make Money for the Hospital’ - Tennessee Star
					

The transgender clinic at Tennessee’s Vanderbilt University in Nashville, which administers body-altering drugs and performs mutilating surgeries such as double mastectomies, is a big money maker for the hospital.




					tennesseestar.com
				




''The transgender clinic at Tennessee’s Vanderbilt University in Nashville, which administers body-altering drugs and performs mutilating surgeries such as double mastectomies, is a big money maker for the hospital.

“Vanderbilt opened its trans clinic in 2018,” reported author Matt Walsh in a social media thread. “During a lecture the same year, Dr. Shayne Taylor explained how she convinced Nashville to get into the gender transition game. She emphasized that it’s a ‘big money maker,’ especially because the surgeries require a lot of ‘follow ups.




Dope'em, trans'em, mutilate'em and bill'em. Sounds like a winner.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 9, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Okay, and nothing you offered nothing to suggest any reason why children should be doped with puberty blockers....other than it's a source of income for hospital administrators and drug companies.



Um, okay.  So we are going into conspiracy theories here.   The reality is, most people who could benefit from these treatments aren't getting them because insurance doesn't cover them. 



Hollie said:


> Dope'em, trans'em, mutilate'em and bill'em. Sounds like a winner.



Sounds like most of the cosmetic surgery industry.  

Hey, how about those Asian women who have their eyes rounded because they've been told that is the standard of beauty. Or that lady with small tits who has a boob job?  THAT is unnecessary surgery.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Dec 9, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Okay, here's a study by the St. Louis Children's Hospital.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  You're citing sources that claim that it is possible for a boy to become a girl or vice versa.

  Anyone who believes any such thing is severely fucked-up in the head, and cannot be considered credible on any subject.


----------



## Hollie (Dec 9, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Um, okay.  So we are going into conspiracy theories here.   The reality is, most people who could benefit from these treatments aren't getting them because insurance doesn't cover them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Um, okay so you're floating conspiracy theories about children benefiting from doping and mutilating surgeries. 

"But... but... but...  but what about....". That's not an argument of any kind. It's just leftist sidestepping and excuses for doping, trans coercion and child abuse.


----------



## 2aguy (Dec 9, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Okay, here's a study by the St. Louis Children's Hospital.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The medical professionals making fortunes now butchering and chemically castrating children are seeing real benefits.....you idiot.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 9, 2022)

Bob Blaylock said:


> You're citing sources that claim that it is possible for a boy to become a girl or vice versa.
> 
> Anyone who believes any such thing is severely fucked-up in the head, and cannot be considered credible on any subject.



Again, I'll take the word of doctors who treat this condition over a cultist who strings wires because he couldn't hack programming computers.  



Hollie said:


> Um, okay so you're floating conspiracy theories about children benefiting from doping and mutilating surgeries.



Uh, except that there's no actual money to be made from these procedures, if there were, everyone would be able to get them, instead of just a lucky few.  



2aguy said:


> The medical professionals making fortunes now butchering and chemically castrating children are seeing real benefits.....you idiot.



And so are the people getting these procedures, but very few of them are being performed on children or even teens.  

I keep asking you and the rest of the Transphobic brigade to identify how many gender confirmation surgeries are being performed on minors a year, and you guys never come up with an actual number.  

The number of children on puberty blockers is less than 5000, and they aren't all being treated for Gender Dysphoria.


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 9, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> No, when I'm dead, I'll cease existing... Just like you will.


Jokes gonna be on you bud.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 9, 2022)

beagle9 said:


> Jokes gonna be on you bud.



Or maybe you. 

What if you get to heaven and you find out the Muslims are right, and Allah is not happy with your Islamophobia.

What if you get to heaven and find the Shintos are right, and Amaterasu is not happy with your racism against Asian people. 

What if you get to heaven and find that the Hindus were right,  well, you get the idea. 

Frankly, I find Christian Heaven to be a bit messed up.   

By Christian philosophy, Jeffrey Dahmner went to heaven and Ann Frank is burning in hell! 

So let's review. 

Before he died, the Milwaukee Cannibal found Jesus, was baptized in the Prison pool, and repented his sins.  In Christianity, if you are sincere, that's enough to get you into heaven, all your sins are forgiven.  

MEANWHILE, Ann Frank never accepted Jesus into her heart.  And since your God is really, really into being worshipped the right way, she went to the same Hell as the Hindus and Muslims and Shinto who are good people but didn't worship the right God.  

Now, I don't think there is anything after this, but in a just universe, Dahmner should be punished in the afterlife and Frank should be in Heaven, as she was largely innocent.


----------



## Hollie (Dec 9, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Again, I'll take the word of doctors who treat this condition over a cultist who strings wires because he couldn't hack programming computers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Um, it's not surprising you would float a conspiracy theory about "... no actual money to be made..." when the hospitals announce there is lots of money to be made, you know, the actual kind of money. 

From the earlier link:
''The transgender clinic at Tennessee’s Vanderbilt University in Nashville, which administers body-altering drugs and performs mutilating surgeries such as double mastectomies, is a big money maker for the hospital.

Vanderbilt opened its trans clinic in 2018,” reported author Matt Walsh in a social media thread. “During a lecture the same year, Dr. Shayne Taylor explained how she convinced Nashville to get into the gender transition game. She emphasized that it’s a ‘big money maker,’ especially because the surgeries require a lot of ‘follow ups."



It's not at all surprising that you ignore what conflicts with leftist ideology but immersing yourself in conspiracy theories about "no money to be made" which are contradicted by the hospitals which make money on trans'ing and mutilating surgeries is really pathetic.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 9, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Um, it's not surprising you would float a conspiracy theory about "... no actual money to be made..." when the hospitals announce there is lots of money to be made, you know, the actual kind of money.
> 
> From the earlier link:
> ''The transgender clinic at Tennessee’s Vanderbilt University in Nashville, which administers body-altering drugs and performs mutilating surgeries such as double mastectomies, is a big money maker for the hospital.
> ...



If there was big money, then all the Hospitals would be doing it and not just a select few, and you'd see more than 11,000 of these surgeries performed a year. 



Hollie said:


> It's not at all surprising that you ignore what conflicts with leftist ideology but immersing yourself in conspiracy theories about "no money to be made" which are contradicted by the hospitals which make money on trans'ing and mutilating surgeries is really pathetic.



Naw, what's pathetic is you trying to find a conspiracy theory in compassionate treatment. You threw out a number of 1.5 billion in an earlier post.   Okay, let's go with that number. 

The US Spends 3.027 TRILLION dollars on health care.  So what is being spent on transgender care isn't even .05%.


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 9, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Or maybe you.
> 
> What if you get to heaven and you find out the Muslims are right, and Allah is not happy with your Islamophobia.
> 
> ...


You are one imaginative idiot, because 1st off you attempt to apply characteristics towards people that are absolutely untrue, so that's another strike against your defense before the creator, and just think the devil was an accusor of the brethren, and we know what the results were for him. Kicked out, and is awaiting his end as well. The rest of your stupidity is just that "STUPIDITY".


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 9, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Um, it's not surprising you would float a conspiracy theory about "... no actual money to be made..." when the hospitals announce there is lots of money to be made, you know, the actual kind of money.
> 
> From the earlier link:
> ''The transgender clinic at Tennessee’s Vanderbilt University in Nashville, which administers body-altering drugs and performs mutilating surgeries such as double mastectomies, is a big money maker for the hospital.
> ...


There's going to be literally HELL to pay for anyone engaging in the mutilation of children's Bodies. FACT. It will be better to tie a talent around one's neck, and sink themselves to the bottom of the sea so says the Bible. People are so screwed up now, that the road is wide, yet the gate is narrow, and few shall enter in.


----------



## Hollie (Dec 9, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> If there was big money, then all the Hospitals would be doing it and not just a select few, and you'd see more than 11,000 of these surgeries performed a year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is big money which is why hospitals are trann'ing and mutilating children. Not all hospitals have the staff available and not all hospitals want the risk so not all hospitals are doing it. 

Um, yeah. Trann'ing is big business.

"_The U.S. sex reassignment surgery market size was valued at* USD 1.9 billion* in 2021 and is expected to expand at a compound annual growth rate (CAGR) of 11.23% from 2022 to 2030_."


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 9, 2022)

Hollie said:


> It is big money which is why hospitals are trann'ing and mutilating children. Not all hospitals have the staff available and not all hospitals want the risk so not all hospitals are doing it.
> 
> Um, yeah. Trann'ing is big business.
> 
> "_The U.S. sex reassignment surgery market size was valued at* USD 1.9 billion* in 2021 and is expected to expand at a compound annual growth rate (CAGR) of 11.23% from 2022 to 2030_."


Further and further down the rabbit hole they go, otherwise to meet the viper who has eaten the rabbit, and is awaiting their arrival next.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 9, 2022)

beagle9 said:


> You are one imaginative idiot, because 1st off you attempt to apply characteristics towards people that are absolutely untrue, so that's another strike against your defense before the creator, and just think the devil was an accusor of the brethren, and we know what the results were for him. Kicked out, and is awaiting his end as well. The rest of your stupidity is just that "STUPIDITY".



Yeah, whatever, I've read enough of your posts where I have your number.  Duly noted you couldn't really refute my point about Christian "redemption".  

I for one refuse to believe the universe is that badly designed to have the Bible God in charge.  



Hollie said:


> It is big money which is why hospitals are trann'ing and mutilating children. Not all hospitals have the staff available and not all hospitals want the risk so not all hospitals are doing it.
> 
> Um, yeah. Trann'ing is big business.
> 
> "_The U.S. sex reassignment surgery market size was valued at* USD 1.9 billion* in 2021 and is expected to expand at a compound annual growth rate (CAGR) of 11.23% from 2022 to 2030_."



So 1.9 Billion out of a health care budget of 3027 Trillion.  Let me do the math on that for you...  It's .06% of the health care spending in this country.


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 10, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Yeah, whatever, I've read enough of your posts where I have your number.  Duly noted you couldn't really refute my point about Christian "redemption".
> 
> I for one refuse to believe the universe is that badly designed to have the Bible God in charge.
> 
> ...


Oh really, then do you care to give post for post in order to show everyone direct evidence of your accusations ?? Oh that's right you're just running on your feewings in order to try and create your falsehoods and narratives in hopes to sustain your bull shite here, but look around you Joe, everyone is countering your bull crap, and not instead agreeing with it. Just look around you.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 10, 2022)

beagle9 said:


> Oh really, then do you care to give post for post in order to show everyone direct evidence of your accusations ?? Oh that's right you're just running on your feewings in order to try and create your falsehoods and narratives in hopes to sustain your bull shite here, but look around you Joe, everyone is countering your bull crap, and not instead agreeing with it. Just look around you.



No, man, I'm not going to go through all your posts of supporting Trump's racism to prove you are a racist.


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 10, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> No, man, I'm not going to go through all your posts of supporting Trump's racism to prove you are a racist.


Of course you won't, because you are a fake.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Dec 10, 2022)

beagle9 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > No, man, I'm not going to go through all your posts of supporting Trump's racism to prove you are a racist.
> ...



  On multiple occasions, when Incel Joe has tried to falsely accuse me of racism, I have challenged it to find one post—just one—written by me, in which I advocate or defend the idea that anyone is better than anyone else, or should be treated differently that anyone else, on the basis of race.  In response, all I ever get is silence, or else bullshit excuses.  It knows damn well that it's lying when it makes that accusation, and it knows damn well that it cannot support that accusation.

  I think the same is likely true regarding it trying to make similar accusations against you.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 11, 2022)

Bob Blaylock said:


> On multiple occasions, when @Incel Joe has tried to falsely accuse me of racism, I have challenged it to find one post—just one—written by me, in which I advocate or defend the idea that anyone is better than anyone else, or should be treated differently that anyone else, on the basis of race. In response, all I ever get is silence, or else bullshit excuses. It knows damn well that it's lying when it makes that accusation, and it knows damn well that it cannot support that accusation.



Actually, you constantly post about wanting to murder black people who commit petty crimes and calling them subhuman... that's about as racist as you get.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Dec 11, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Actually, you constantly post about wanting to murder black people who commit petty crimes and calling them subhuman... that's about as racist as you get.



  Really?

  Link to one post where I have said any such thing.

  You can't, of course, because as always you're lying, and you know damn well that you're lying.


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 11, 2022)

Bob Blaylock said:


> On multiple occasions, when Incel Joe has tried to falsely accuse me of racism, I have challenged it to find one post—just one—written by me, in which I advocate or defend the idea that anyone is better than anyone else, or should be treated differently that anyone else, on the basis of race.  In response, all I ever get is silence, or else bullshit excuses.  It knows damn well that it's lying when it makes that accusation, and it knows damn well that it cannot support that accusation.
> 
> I think the same is likely true regarding it trying to make similar accusations against you.


He can't materialize any proof showing me as a racist, so it's a long worn out old tactic used by leftist to throw the race card if the bull crap they are defending starts to fly back into their own face.


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 11, 2022)

Bob Blaylock said:


> Really?
> 
> Link to one post where I have said any such thing.
> 
> You can't, of course, because as always you're lying, and you know damn well that you're lying.


This explains him as a liberal or a liberal supporting knucklehead. 
He expresses what a liberal/leftist today is, in a most accurate and profound way. They haven't changed, especially with Biden. However they are so desperate now, that they are ready to go all out with the most vote buying scheme's this nation has ever witnessed. How people can't read them like a book is disturbing to me, but then again not really.


----------



## 2aguy (Dec 11, 2022)

beagle9 said:


> This explains him as a liberal or a liberal supporting knucklehead.
> He expresses what a liberal/leftist today is, in a most accurate and profound way. They haven't changed, especially with Biden. However they are so desperate now, that they are ready to go all out with the most vote buying scheme's this nation has ever witnessed. How people can't read them like a book is disturbing to me, but then again not really.




In. 1917-1930s....people did not understand leftists.....socialists........they had these wonderful sounding words about making things equal........and behind those words they were monsters.   They murdered close to, if not over, 200 million people from Europe to across Asia........slaughtered innocent men, women and children.

The people then did not understand the left.

We know this history.  We know what they did, we know what they believe.  We know where the democrats are going with this...we have literature, 1984, Brave New World, Animal Farm.........telling us what they want, where they are going to go with their beliefs....

The people back then didn't understand, they didn't know.

We know, we know the history, we hear what they are still saying, we know what they believe, and the violence they are committing now.....

Why is it we can't stop them?


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 11, 2022)

Bob Blaylock said:


> Really?
> 
> Link to one post where I have said any such thing.
> 
> You can't, of course, because as always you're lying, and you know damn well that you're lying.


This explains him as a liberal or supporting knucklehead. 


2aguy said:


> In. 1917-1930s....people did not understand leftists.....socialists........they had these wonderful sounding words about making things equal........and behind those words they were monsters.   They murdered close to, if not over, 200 million people from Europe to across Asia........slaughtered innocent men, women and children.
> 
> The people then did not understand the left.
> 
> ...


Let's hope the tide changes in the right direction come January 3rd, but we must keep the pressure on if we truly love this country. No more complacency just because a few Pennie's fall off the gas prices, and we as a nation don't need to fall for any of the Democrat's pay to play vote buying scheme's in which they raid our Treasury for. Time to make our representatives work for their money again. If they stand against tyranny we shall stand with them.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 11, 2022)

Bob Blaylock said:


> Really?
> 
> Link to one post where I have said any such thing.


Every time you refer to poor people as "sub-human".  



beagle9 said:


> He can't materialize any proof showing me as a racist, so it's a long worn out old tactic used by leftist to throw the race card if the bull crap they are defending starts to fly back into their own face.



Actually, you guys supported Trump, despite his outward racism. And the ONLY reason you are turning on him is he lost the last three election cycles for you.   And some of you still can't quit him, because he replaced the racist dogwhistles for a bullhorn. 



beagle9 said:


> Let's hope the tide changes in the right direction come January 3rd, but we must keep the pressure on if we truly love this country. No more complacency just because a few Pennie's fall off the gas prices, and we as a nation don't need to fall for any of the Democrat's pay to play vote buying scheme's in which they raid our Treasury for. Time to make our representatives work for their money again. If they stand against tyranny we shall stand with them.



Uh, no, guy..  Newt and Boehner won HUGE victories, and STILL couldn't accomplish that much.  

Here's how you get rid of the Democrats trying to do wealth redistribution- do it yourself.    Support fair wages.  Stop borrowing to pay for government.   Raise taxes.   

But when 60% of the population has less than 5% of the wealth and the top 1% has 43%, then wealth distribution becomes very popular.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Dec 11, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



  Where have I described anyone as _“subhuman”_ merely for being poor?  Link to a post where I have said that.

  And how does being _“poor”_ equate to being _“black people who commit petty crimes”_?

  You're lying, and you know damn well that you are lying, and that you cannot link to any post of mine, where I have said anything like what you are trying to accuse me of having said.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 11, 2022)

Bob Blaylock said:


> Where have I described anyone as _“subhuman”_ merely for being poor? Link to a post where I have said that.
> 
> And how does being _“poor”_ equate to being _“black people who commit petty crimes”_?



Well, you don't have a problem with white folks who commit REALLY BIG CRIMES>

Black kid steals a $2.00 bag of chips, and you want to murder his ass. 
White person steals billions from investors, and not a peep out of you.   

Where are your angry threads on the Pharma Bro, or that woman who cheated all these people wanting blood tests?  Well, they are white and delightsome...


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Dec 11, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Well, you don't have a problem with white folks who commit REALLY BIG CRIMES>
> 
> Black kid steals a $2.00 bag of chips, and you want to murder his ass.
> White person steals billions from investors, and not a peep out of you.
> ...



  All lies.

  I've never advocated killing anyone for committing such a petty crime as steaking a bag of chips.

  And I've never defended or otherwise sides with large-scale white-collar criminals either.

  Ad you're the only one who persists in trying race to criminality, as if somehow, black people cannot help but be criminals.  That's your own abject racism, which you keep trying to protect at me.

  It seems that you are unable to accuse anyone of anything, without showing yourself to be a far worse example than what you are trying to falsely accuse someone else of being.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 11, 2022)

Bob Blaylock said:


> All lies.
> 
> I've never advocated killing anyone for committing such a petty crime as steaking a bag of chips.
> 
> And I've never defended or otherwise sides with large-scale white-collar criminals either.



It's not about "defending", it's about your lack outrage. The Pharma bro was 100 times worse than some kid who stole a bag of chips.


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 11, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> It's not about "defending", it's about your lack outrage. The Pharma bro was 100 times worse than some kid who stole a bag of chips.


You come up with some of the most ignorant bull crap I've ever heard of, and worse you just keep piling the bull crap on when even you know that it's pure bull crap. Stop embarrassing yourself already, but I know, I know, your narcissistic ways won't let you stop.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 12, 2022)

beagle9 said:


> You come up with some of the most ignorant bull crap I've ever heard of, and worse you just keep piling the bull crap on when even you know that it's pure bull crap. Stop embarrassing yourself already, but I know, I know, your narcissistic ways won't let you stop.



Not at all.   I find it amusing that the right wing racists like yourself and Mormon Bob try to pretend that your racism is "concern about crime" (which only exists because of the inequities in this society), but you obediently listen to all the dog whistles.


----------



## Hollie (Dec 12, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Not at all.   I find it amusing that the right wing racists like yourself and Mormon Bob try to pretend that your racism is "concern about crime" (which only exists because of the inequities in this society), but you obediently listen to all the dog whistles.


It really is hilarious that the Party of Slavery groupie wants to lecture others about his 'Equity Crusade.'


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Dec 12, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Here is a video looking at shotguns and how they are used...notice the very first shotgun was a weapon used in World War 1 and is still in use today by the militaries around the world......so, if the anti-gunners tell us we can't have "weapons of war," then by that logic pump action shotguns are on their list to be banned and confiscated.......


/——/


----------



## 2aguy (Dec 12, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Not at all.   I find it amusing that the right wing racists like yourself and Mormon Bob try to pretend that your racism is "concern about crime" (which only exists because of the inequities in this society), but you obediently listen to all the dog whistles.




The inequities are created as a direct result of the democrat party and its policies........they run the education system and make sure poor blacks, whites and hispanics don't get an education......which creates poverty, broken homes and crime......which creates democrat voters for life.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 12, 2022)

Hollie said:


> It really is hilarious that the Party of Slavery groupie wants to lecture others about his 'Equity Crusade.'



What's hilarious, is that your party welcomed the inbred southern racists with open Arms in 1964, and try to pretend they don't run your party now. 



2aguy said:


> The inequities are created as a direct result of the democrat party and its policies........they run the education system and make sure poor blacks, whites and hispanics don't get an education......which creates poverty, broken homes and crime......which creates democrat voters for life.



Uh, guy, education is broken all over the country.. but dumb as shit white kids from the burbs can still get jobs because Racism.


----------



## Hollie (Dec 12, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> What's hilarious, is that your party welcomed the inbred southern racists with open Arms in 1964, and try to pretend they don't run your party now.
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, guy, education is broken all over the country.. but dumb as shit white kids from the burbs can still get jobs because Racism.


What's hilarious is the Party of Slavery groupie trying to excuse his racism with false narratives.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 12, 2022)

Hollie said:


> What's hilarious is the Party of Slavery groupie trying to excuse his racism with false narratives.



Let's get real, dummy.  The modern Democratic Party has only really been in it's current form since FDR.  

Just like the modern Republican Party has only been in it's current form since Nixon. 

American political parties are coalitions of interest groups.


----------



## Hollie (Dec 12, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> What's hilarious, is that your party welcomed the inbred southern racists with open Arms in 1964, and try to pretend they don't run your party now.
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, guy, education is broken all over the country.. but dumb as shit white kids from the burbs can still get jobs because Racism.



It's important to use 'Racism', (capital R) for that added touch of melodrama. No one knows racism and melodrama like leftists.


----------



## Hollie (Dec 12, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Let's get real, dummy.  The modern Democratic Party has only really been in it's current form since FDR.
> 
> Just like the modern Republican Party has only been in it's current form since Nixon.
> 
> American political parties are coalitions of interest groups.



Let's get real, pumpkin. The modern dems are little changed from the 19th century dems. The racism and exploitation has not budged an inch.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 12, 2022)

Hollie said:


> It's important to use 'Racism', (capital R) for that added touch of melodrama. No one knows racism and melodrama like leftists.



Don't sell yourself short. 

The GOP has been selling racism since Tricky Dick. 

Nixon's "Southern Strategy" and "Law and Order" campaigns. 
Ronald Reagan's "Welfare Queens" and  "Young Bucks".
George H. Bush's "Willie Horton Ad". 
Jesse Helm's "White Hands" ad
Dave Hoekstra's racist "Debbie Spend it now" ad. 
And of course, just about everything that comes out of Trump's mouths and tweets



Hollie said:


> Let's get real, pumpkin. The modern dems are little changed from the 19th century dems.



You mean other than sponsoring and passing every major piece of civil rights legislation since the 1960s, as well as electing the first black president and the first black vice president?


----------



## Hollie (Dec 12, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Don't sell yourself short.
> 
> The GOP has been selling racism since Tricky Dick.
> 
> ...


Don't pretend your rhetoric is anything more than irrelevant piffle.

The dems have been earning the Party of Slavery moniker since the 19th century.

"C'mon man, you ain't black......"


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 12, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Don't pretend your rhetoric is anything more than irrelevant piffle.



Uh, it's kind of relevant, because the GOP has been playing on racial fears since Tricky Dick.   

The last time a Democrat won the White Vote was 1964.  That was also the year that black support for the GOP dropped from double digits to single digits. Then the GOP decided that it was more profitable to play on racial fears than it was to try to win over blacks. 

Now, that worked fine for the GOP in the 1970's and 80's, when the Republicans were able to get 40+ state blowouts.  But now that Non-Hispanic Whites are less than 65% of the electorate, not so much.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Dec 12, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Not at all.   I find it amusing that the right wing racists like yourself and Mormon Bob try to pretend that your racism is "concern about crime" (which only exists because of the inequities in this society), but you obediently listen to all the dog whistles.



  And yet you're the one who keeps implying that it is black people who are committing crime, hence any concern about crime is _“racist”_.


----------



## Hollie (Dec 12, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Uh, it's kind of relevant, because the GOP has been playing on racial fears since Tricky Dick.
> 
> The last time a Democrat won the White Vote was 1964.  That was also the year that black support for the GOP dropped from double digits to single digits. Then the GOP decided that it was more profitable to play on racial fears than it was to try to win over blacks.
> 
> Now, that worked fine for the GOP in the 1970's and 80's, when the Republicans were able to get 40+ state blowouts.  But now that Non-Hispanic Whites are less than 65% of the electorate, not so much.


Curious because while the dems have played the race card, Hispanics in particular have been shifting toward the republican party.


----------



## 2aguy (Dec 12, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> What's hilarious, is that your party welcomed the inbred southern racists with open Arms in 1964, and try to pretend they don't run your party now.
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, guy, education is broken all over the country.. but dumb as shit white kids from the burbs can still get jobs because Racism.



Moron…. you vote for the actual party of the democrat party slave owning racists…


----------



## JustAGuy1 (Dec 12, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> You can't whine about "crime" if you are unwilling to address the underlying causes - poverty, racism, mental illness, addiction, gun proliferation.
> 
> The rest of the industrialized world has figured this out.



Bullshyte


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 12, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Not at all.   I find it amusing that the right wing racists like yourself and Mormon Bob try to pretend that your racism is "concern about crime" (which only exists because of the inequities in this society), but you obediently listen to all the dog whistles.


Inequalities???? Ok how about this; why don't you or anyone else whining about inequity and all the other made up bull shite, get out and hold down a job for any length of time ? Who knows, maybe you'll surprise even yourself, and actually get a promotion, and start being your own damned man instead of whining and crying all the damned time...

I came from being dirt poor to working all my life making average incomes, but I was consistent, hardworking, and a good employee regardless of my station in life. So now I'm debt free, have a wife of 50 year's, kids, grandkids, and rental properties. I get tired of you and your cohort's whining like little wussie dipshites about anyone having more or even less (but their not complaining about it), than you pecker head's have in your lives.


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 12, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Let's get real, dummy.  The modern Democratic Party has only really been in it's current form since FDR.
> 
> Just like the modern Republican Party has only been in it's current form since Nixon.
> 
> American political parties are coalitions of interest groups.


The parties are what the members make them to be... The Democrat's are undercover racist using black's to their benefit, otherwise just like those illegals when they landed in Martha's vineyard, you idiots couldn't wait to get their brown aces out of there.


----------



## 2aguy (Dec 12, 2022)

beagle9 said:


> The parties are what the members make them to be... The Democrat's are undercover racist using black's to their benefit, otherwise just like those illegals when they landed in Martha's vineyard, you idiots couldn't wait to get their brown aces out of there.




The democrat party did change.....instead of only white racists...they now accept racists of all skin colors.....the goal is power, and they are more than willing to use racists of all skin colors to take power...


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 12, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Curious because while the dems have played the race card, Hispanics in particular have been shifting toward the republican party.



Really, you guys keep saying that, and it never happens.  If anything, you've lost ground with Hispanics, as Geo. W. Stupid got 44% of the Hispanic vote and Trump only got 28%.  If you factor out the Cubans in Florida, those numbers become a lot worse.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 12, 2022)

beagle9 said:


> The parties are what the members make them to be... The Democrat's are undercover racist using black's to their benefit, otherwise just like those illegals when they landed in Martha's vineyard, you idiots couldn't wait to get their brown aces out of there.


Actually, they were provided with services until they could be found accommodations.  The problem with sending them to MV is that there were no jobs there (as tourist season was over.  But that showed common decency, unlike DeSantis, who lied to these people to pull a publicity stunt to appeal to his racist base.


----------



## Hollie (Dec 12, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Really, you guys keep saying that, and it never happens.  If anything, you've lost ground with Hispanics, as Geo. W. Stupid got 44% of the Hispanic vote and Trump only got 28%.  If you factor out the Cubans in Florida, those numbers become a lot worse.


Really, you leftists are in a panic over the loss of a presumed entitlement vote. 









						Why Hispanic Voters Are Shifting Toward the Republican Party
					

GOP gains among Latino voters in Reading, Pa., mirror those in other parts of the country, but Democrats think they still have important advantages with this growing group of Americans.




					www.wsj.com
				








It seems Joe Dementia and the Party of Slavery are losing a lot of ground with Hispanic voters.


----------



## Hollie (Dec 12, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Actually, they were provided with services until they could be found accommodations.  The problem with sending them to MV is that there were no jobs there (as tourist season was over.  But that showed common decency, unlike DeSantis, who lied to these people to pull a publicity stunt to appeal to his racist base.


Actually, they were supplied with limited services until they could be booted out of town. 

Really telling that the libs wasted no time in getting the riff raff outa' town.


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 12, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Actually, they were provided with services until they could be found accommodations.  The problem with sending them to MV is that there were no jobs there (as tourist season was over.  But that showed common decency, unlike DeSantis, who lied to these people to pull a publicity stunt to appeal to his racist base.


Who writes this stuff for you ? Do you retreat and go refer to your group think tank to come up with excuses for any and everything ??? It's funny, because your confidants material is running terribly low on rebuttals....it gets more and more stupid as you go.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 13, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Really, you leftists are in a panic over the loss of a presumed entitlement vote.



Naw, not really....  



beagle9 said:


> Who writes this stuff for you ? Do you retreat and go refer to your group think tank to come up with excuses for any and everything ??? It's funny, because your confidants material is running terribly low on rebuttals....it gets more and more stupid as you go.



Actually, DeSatan probably broke the law moving those people... 









						Gavin Newsom says Ron DeSantis broke state laws by flying migrants to Martha's Vineyard: 'It's sick'
					

"What kind of person does that?" Newsom said on MSNBC about the transport of migrants and asylum seekers from the border to Massachusetts.




					www.businessinsider.com


----------



## Hollie (Dec 13, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Naw, not really....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, really. It turns out minority voters are so often the victims of leftist policies.


You should alert the Biden administration about the DeSantis lawbreaking. Dementia Joe may want to borrow the plane used by DeSantis for his own migrant dumping program.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 13, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Yeah, really. It turns out minority voters are so often the victims of leftist policies.
> 
> 
> You should alert the Biden administration about the DeSantis lawbreaking. Dementia Joe may want to borrow the plane used by DeSantis for his own migrant dumping program.


DeSatan is already being sued.  Probably nothing will come of it, but boy, it looks bad.  

I know you guys are looking to him to be your replacement for Trump.


----------



## Hollie (Dec 13, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> DeSatan is already being sued.  Probably nothing will come of it, but boy, it looks bad.
> 
> I know you guys are looking to him to be your replacement for Trump.





JoeB131 said:


> I know you guys are looking to him to be your replacement for Trump.


You should offer to be lead attorney for the group suing DeSantis. You can use your legal strategy of offering irrelevant testimony as a legal strategy.

In terms of looking bad, the Biden crime family investigation looks bad for those perps.


Did you know Trump is circling above you in the black helicopter?


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 13, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Naw, not really....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Biden is breaking border law everyday, has nothing to do with anyone trying to uphold the law.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 14, 2022)

beagle9 said:


> Biden is breaking border law everyday, has nothing to do with anyone trying to uphold the law.



It isn't about the border law, stupid.  It's about him deceiving these people into thinking there were jobs waiting for them.


----------

